# Sticky  The Formula 1 Club



## Keaman

Who wants a classy, cool, iconic and time proven quartz watch with the heritage of a GREAT brand?
Are you in the Formula 1 Club?
I'm in!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Elegant way to start a club !


----------



## enricodepaoli

Here's my vintage F1 :


----------



## mtate

here is mine.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## Eggsy

I think The Formula 1 Club is a good idea.


----------



## Keaman

Very cool watches guys! What a great watch the F1 is. I bought this as a daily wearer for work (my job can get a bit rough) but now I'm wearing it on the weekend too instead of my other much more expensive pieces. Wasn't sure if I could connect this much with a quartz watch but I love this as much as my auto's. It's cool that this one particular model of watch is dedicated quartz (there's never been an auto F1 has there?) which gives it a unique feel to me that I like.

Some weekend shots.. :-!


----------



## jokr82

So Here I Go


----------



## Claudius65

Great looking watch.


----------



## Keaman

Come on Formula 1 fans!!!
Is this model loved or not?
If we don't get more chiming in, this thread may just get removed from the sticky's (please - nooooo :-( )
In all honesty, amongst the esteemed company that my F1 has, I still LOVE this watch.
In fact, I never really thought I could love a quartz watch this much. Such a solid watch and a really uniquely identifiable TAG Heuer.


----------



## abc1

Here is mine-


----------



## Gelo24

Just got this Gulf edition today and I'm in love with it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'm drooling hehe...Gelo are these limited editions? how many were made?



Gelo24 said:


> Just got this Gulf edition today and I'm in love with it.
> 
> View attachment 558819


----------



## Gelo24

Cowboy, from what my AD told me, these aren't numbered but TAG only made a limited run of these.


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Jake L

I will officially joining the F1 club tomorrow, when THIS arrives:








It'll be my second TAG but hopefully not the last one.


----------



## Americanlife

may i join? 
my 23th birthday gift for myself 
$449 from tag heuer outlet store


----------



## enricodepaoli

Gotta love TAG Heuer. Great looking watches. High-end Timepieces. And still, less expensive models for people with good taste to get started.

Great buy. Congrats. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kelv_w

Glad to join the forum. Here's mine b-)


----------



## Bahoomba

Purchased just yesterday at a local Tourneau:


----------



## sixtysix




----------



## supperfly17

Very nice, I have the same one but with black dial. Looks Great


----------



## ocnman

Here's mine. Of all my watches, my TAG F1 is one of my favorites.


----------



## TISSOT PRX

my daily basher cah1110


----------



## Maxy

This is mine.. .got today!!!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

enricodepaoli said:


> Here's my vintage F1 :


Awesome. I have that same model in black and red. I don't wear it anymore as it is too small for my taste but I got many years of use out of it. Thanks for sharing...

RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Maxy said:


> This is mine.. .got today!!!


That's a winner. Very nice.

RS


----------



## scooby

Here's Mine...


----------



## GoldenR

Just joined the club today, picked up a F1 Grande Date chronograph in black


----------



## FrankieChong

Hi Everyone.
A great diverse selection of F1s on display here
Here is mine. A 44mm F1 that I wear everyday.

















Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## The Godzilla

F1 fans, go go go!


----------



## GoldenR

Nice watch Frankie
The Godzilla i like the strap, i think i might get black with red stitching for mine. Did you buy your straps online?


----------



## Maxy

The Godzilla said:


> F1 fans, go go go!


whats this black strap? I have the same watch in white dial. Thinking to get one black strap!


----------



## TheSurvivalist

Long time lurker, thought I would register and post a pic.


----------



## dominichimself

mine, a birthday present from my lovely wifey this year










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Godzilla

I bought from them, first class service and superb value for money |>

Watch Straps and Watchstrap Accessories Military Vintage and Classic Leather Rubber Divers Nylon Nato G10 Waterproof Velcro


----------



## enricodepaoli

Nice straps !


----------



## FrankieChong

Thanks GoldenR. Yes, theGodzilla. your strap looks way cool!


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## watchgolfer

I just joined the club!!!!


----------



## vserduchka

I just joined the club. I'll post pics once my new acquisition arrives.


----------



## sionglx

Greetings Forumers,

I am new here!









Here is my share. Got this Calibre S two months back and i'm absolutely loving it.

I have made a collection of pictures which i take of my watch every day which can be found here.


----------



## GoldenR

Very nice! I have never seen the caliber s before. How do the chronograph subdials work? Are they moving while chronograph is running or just when you stop it?


----------



## Nokie

Can anyone show other examples of this watch on a band or strap other than the SS one? Are the lugs 20mm? Have one in my sights and just looking for some more ideas.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## GoldenR

Nokie said:


> Can anyone show other examples of this watch on a band or strap other than the SS one? Are the lugs 20mm? Have one in my sights and just looking for some more ideas.
> Thank you in advance.


Which model do you have? The new 44mm models are 22mm lugs. Im planning on ordering a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching. Will post pics when i get it.


----------



## Nokie

>


This one is the latest incoming, but I am finding mixed specs on it for the lug size, so I welcome any info you might have. Because of the white dial I am looking to put something else on it than the OEM SS bracelet. Open to all suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## vserduchka

Here's mine:


----------



## Jackson Filth

Nokie said:


> Can anyone show other examples of this watch on a band or strap other than the SS one? Are the lugs 20mm? Have one in my sights and just looking for some more ideas.Thank you in advance.

















i doubt my awesome photography skills will be of much help, but it gives me the opportunity to show off my first tag! i just received the rally straps with the deployment clasp today, so once i decide to put them on, i'll make sure to put some photos up.


----------



## -=RC=-

Join in..


----------



## bktravis

I received my new Tag Formula 1 from the Tag Outlet in Orlando. I have purchased 3 Tags from them. Great to deal with.


----------



## Ted Sheckler

I've been wearing mine for 7+ years and recently a piece of the crown guard broke off :-(










I'd like to get one of the new ones at some point.


----------



## Jackson Filth

bktravis said:


> I received my new Tag Formula 1 from the Tag Outlet in Orlando. I have purchased 3 Tags from them. Great to deal with.


im getting married at disney next year and plan on getting myself a wedding gift from there. what types of deals do they have? i'll be looking for an automatic.


----------



## DEP21

Thought it was about time I joined. Here's my Gen 1 Indy 500 - apologies for the poor quality phone shot...


----------



## don.carleto

here is my f1 on leather strap ,,,


----------



## bktravis

They have a full line of Tag. I do not think they get the most recent year addition, but I could be wrong. It is in the Outlet Mall near Disney Village. Very close the Catholic Shrine. It is a very good store, friendly staff. I dealt with Roland.


----------



## J.JUN

A gift for my younger brother who's getting married next month. In fact, I think I like it more than my WAN 2110!

Pardon for the photo quality... Can't expect too much from a hp camera... haha...


----------



## The Godzilla

F1 is nice but too bad the signature F1 bezel is no longer in the latest F1 series.

Anyone bought the latest F1 ?


----------



## J.JUN

Saw the latest F1 series in flesh, tried them on and i think they look like my victorinox... apparently, the bezel cannot be moved as well, and it is also much smaller... the bracelets seem to be different as well...

honestly, i rather buy the old F1 series than the current ones... for me, it's a little disappointing.


----------



## samr46

*Anyone know where I can purchase this Tag?*

anyone know where i can buy this watch?


----------



## The Godzilla

*Re: Anyone know where I can purchase this Tag?*

It is the new F1, you can get it at any Tag AD (provided the new F1 had arrived at store)


----------



## Nathanours

*Re: Anyone know where I can purchase this Tag?*

Just found a first generation F1 in pretty good shape for $50. I'll post pics later when I go pick it up from the store. It the 34mm version on the steel bracelet. My first tag!


----------



## kjse7en

My TAG F1 watch...wear it almost every night in the first week, before going to bed, and even sometimes go to bed together. The technical looking design dial just fits so perfectly to my deep liking of Formula 1 as the leader in cutting edge auto-technology, the pinnacle of motorsports and of course all the surrounding technical stuffs. This watch sometimes does keep me imagining the revving of an F1 machine, the upshift, downshift...ah~~!

It's a well-built and solid watch with the unmistakable touch of swiss precision, just like all other watches in the TAG F1 line-up. Wonderful!!


----------



## The Godzilla

Looking forward for the latest 2012 new F1 series to be posted here

Anyone who owned it, please show off here


----------



## aandrew

My 2nd Gen F1 Chrongraph...


----------



## RICHD84

Hello my F1 peeps. I just signed up to this site when I purchased my F1 Grand Date last month and wanted to add in a pic of my watch. Yes, I know not the best picture but Ill update it with a better one later. Glad to be a part of the Tag Heuer Crew. Enjoy!


----------



## masatsui

Does the formula one series have screw down cowns? I've been on the fence on the grande date.


----------



## publandlord

Yes, they all do.


----------



## RICHD84

masatsui said:


> Does the formula one series have screw down cowns? I've been on the fence on the grande date.


I had the same question and once I found out they were and tried one I knew I had to get it. Its a great watch and I wear it everyday.


----------



## RICHD84

Can anyone created an F1 logo we can add to our signature? I see it on the other threads and thought it would be a great addition. Also has anyone bought the new F1? Pictures and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## The Godzilla

I saw the new F1 in flesh, I would say not bad at all, the new F1 seems to be more "elegant" and they do look quite "big" even that it is 42mm


----------



## g17

Hello everyone. I always wanted a TAG and finally, got one this year. So , after a few days, decide to change de original watch band for a black zulu strap. Sorry about the poor pics (taken by cell phone)


----------



## bremersm

Just bought a Vintage WA1210 in black/red from a WUS user. I will post photos as soon as it arrives. I am very excited.


----------



## Bitto

00Photo said:


>


wow man! i love this pic! it looks sick, tough and so cool!!! (both ways literally!!!)


----------



## The Godzilla

our F1 thread surpassed The Link thread in replies and views, go go go guys


----------



## craigcb

On my wrist as I type...


----------



## johnkwj

Hi.. what year that you bought this nice watch? |>


----------



## johnkwj

Hi... What year that you bought this nice watch?


----------



## clydedrexler

Hi, new here. Would love to post my very own Formula 1 watch soon. But I have a question about this watch if its genuine or not. Hope someone can help me. Thanks


----------



## nuovorecord

Hi Clyde. This one looks legit to me. (Great screen name, BTW. Or is your REAL name?) 



clydedrexler said:


> Hi, new here. Would love to post my very own Formula 1 watch soon. But I have a question about this watch if its genuine or not. Hope someone can help me. Thanks


----------



## clydedrexler

nuovorecord said:


> Hi Clyde. This one looks legit to me. (Great screen name, BTW. Or is your REAL name?)


It's a screen name. hehehe. His my favorite NBA player  What made you say it's legit? I mean can you pls care to spell out for me? Just want to know how and why?  Anyone else has the same opinion or a dissenting one?


----------



## nuovorecord

Do a google image search for "replica TAG Heuer Formula One" and you'll get an idea of what the fake ones look like. In general, the logo, and lettering on the dial looks "off." The logo on the clasp is usually smaller and the clasp is of a different design. And the casebacks don't look the same as the authentic ones.

I have two authentic F1s, and all of the above aspects I listed above are identical to the one you referenced with your pics.


----------



## LeonMan

Joining the club with my Formula 1 Chronograph. She was my first TAG and I've had her for over 4 years. I'm thinking of changing the look with a black rubber Formula 1 strap. She just got a new Carrera Day Date Calibre 16 for a sister, but I'll never forget about her.


----------



## Dedmanzhand

Hi All

My F1's...


----------



## LeonMan

I really dig the stripe and vintage style subdial hands on the Calibre S.


----------



## RICHD84

As Ive posted I just bought a grand date f1. Wanted to see if you guys have changed the bands and if so a picture would be great. I'm thinking of make a band change and would like some ideas. Thanks


----------



## Ante Nin

UPDATE....Finally trying to contact anyone from Tag heuer today but everybody very unprofessional ad rude!Just to remind you I bought Tag FORMULA 1 watch 2 and half months ago and every time when I shower glass get blur and water coming inside.Crune is closed!!!!one more time but it still coming inside.I think if I bought 100 $ Casio watch it will be better water resistant.Very disappointed.I can understand that it can happend but than I at least expect proper customer service.Nobody call me,nobody answering my emails...I have to do all that,call switzerland,send watch....spend additional 500 usd for calls,post service,(because I have to send it to them) on my expenses...tax.....I think Tag heuer policy is SELL THE WATCH AND AFTER THAT WHO CARES!!!!!
The best was customer service in Croatia.One agent told me I do not supos to shower with watch! (i do not know to smile or cry,2000 $ watch not to shower with) another told me to leave to dry out and everything will be fine!!!guys in my tag is water....its not anymore same watch!!!!!Only 2 and half months old....I will never again buy anything from tag h.They should at least call me when I send them emails and all of this...nobody....I have to call and lose my time.The best is I need to go work and I work on the ship...so now next 6 months I am without watch which cost 2000 $ I lost that money....Ah I forgot....the first thing when I called customer service was that I told them that I have Broken Tag watch and ask them how is possible that in one of the best brands (best I dont believe anymore) in the world water coming iside?!Agent told me :Rolls royce all soo sometimes get broken...and smile!NEVER AGAIN TAG,NEVER... COSTUMER SERVICE DISASTER AND EVEN IF YOU HAVE WARRANTY YOU STILL NEED TO SPEND MONNY FOR CALLING,SENDING...


----------



## LeonMan

Ante Nin,

I had a conversation with a watch dealer last month about this issue. He said that no matter how water resistant a watch is, you should never shower with it. The steam from the shower is what is causing the water vapor to collect inside the watch. The case and the seals keep out liquid water, even at great depths, but the water vapor in steam is able to slip through the crown threads and the seals in the watch. You can wash your hands, jump in the pool or go for a dive in the ocean with your watch, but a shower, jacuzzi or steam room is a no-no. Try leaving the watch on the bathroom counter instead of taking it into the shower, or just leave it outside the bathroom altogether.

Cheers.



Ante Nin said:


> UPDATE....Finally trying to contact anyone from Tag heuer today but everybody very unprofessional ad rude!Just to remind you I bought Tag FORMULA 1 watch 2 and half months ago and every time when I shower glass get blur and water coming inside.Crune is closed!!!!one more time but it still coming inside.I think if I bought 100 $ Casio watch it will be better water resistant.Very disappointed.I can understand that it can happend but than I at least expect proper customer service.Nobody call me,nobody answering my emails...I have to do all that,call switzerland,send watch....spend additional 500 usd for calls,post service,(because I have to send it to them) on my expenses...tax.....I think Tag heuer policy is SELL THE WATCH AND AFTER THAT WHO CARES!!!!!
> The best was customer service in Croatia.One agent told me I do not supos to shower with watch! (i do not know to smile or cry,2000 $ watch not to shower with) another told me to leave to dry out and everything will be fine!!!guys in my tag is water....its not anymore same watch!!!!!Only 2 and half months old....I will never again buy anything from tag h.They should at least call me when I send them emails and all of this...nobody....I have to call and lose my time.The best is I need to go work and I work on the ship...so now next 6 months I am without watch which cost 2000 $ I lost that money....Ah I forgot....the first thing when I called customer service was that I told them that I have Broken Tag watch and ask them how is possible that in one of the best brands (best I dont believe anymore) in the world water coming iside?!Agent told me :Rolls royce all soo sometimes get broken...and smile!NEVER AGAIN TAG,NEVER... COSTUMER SERVICE DISASTER AND EVEN IF YOU HAVE WARRANTY YOU STILL NEED TO SPEND MONNY FOR CALLING,SENDING...


----------



## enricodepaoli

When I first bought my 2000 classic automatic 13 years ago, during the first 2 years, I did not take the watch off my wrist at all. I did use to practice swimming, in saunas, showers, day and night, beaches, anything. Never had an issue. There is obviously something wrong with this watch and the company or store should take care of it.

Specially considering it is not a generic product. It is a TAG HEUER. A name the sells dreams, desires and excellence. This is my opinion. Again, no money is better spent by a company, than on customer care. Infinitely better than spending on ambassadors.



LeonMan said:


> Ante Nin,
> 
> I had a conversation with a watch dealer last month about this issue. He said that no matter how water resistant a watch is, you should never shower with it. The steam from the shower is what is causing the water vapor to collect inside the watch. The case and the seals keep out liquid water, even at great depths, but the water vapor in steam is able to slip through the crown threads and the seals in the watch. You can wash your hands, jump in the pool or go for a dive in the ocean with your watch, but a shower, jacuzzi or steam room is a no-no. Try leaving the watch on the bathroom counter instead of taking it into the shower, or just leave it outside the bathroom altogether.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Dedmanzhand

My TAG F1's in the wild...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^^ COOL display!


----------



## guachafita

Joining the club as of today 

Got my first Tag yesterday and very pleased with it !


----------



## fpmr96a

I bought a new F1 Orange CAH1113.BT0714 with rubber strap today and am very excited. When I bought my Kirug 2 years ago it was between that and the orange F1. Very happy ...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## enricodepaoli

guachafita said:


> Joining the club as of today
> 
> Got my first Tag yesterday and very pleased with it !


congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## zerophase

I'm still strongly considering an orange chrono. That thing just looks absolutely fantastic compared to the new F1 series.


----------



## cobrajetjoe




----------



## guachafita

Welcome ! The watch looks fantastic !


----------



## enricodepaoli

red and orange TAG Heuer can be quite cool..



zerophase said:


> I'm still strongly considering an orange chrono. That thing just looks absolutely fantastic compared to the new F1 series.


----------



## Trea

I'm in! UPS just dropped this one off. It's a present from my awesome wife. I love it! I'm surprised how well it wears for a bigger watch. Most of my watches are around 40-42mm. It's very comfortable. I don't think I'll be taking this one off for a while.


----------



## PVO_Dave

Hi, just joined and just got my first Tag (an early birthday present to myself) 

A couple of photos of it I've taken:


Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch by Dave Witchalls, on Flickr


Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch by Dave Witchalls, on Flickr

Dave.


----------



## BMWRINO

congrats PVO_Dave! ..and welcome!


----------



## BMWRINO

Formula 1 Club membership established 4.24.2012 - Grande Date Chrono CAH1011.FT6026. More photos here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/my-s...grande-date-chrono-cah1011-ft6026-682033.html


----------



## mikkolopez




----------



## The Godzilla

the new F1 is nice !


----------



## rajurama

Hello there...

Joined the club  Just love the orange dial... I was pleasantly surprised by the feel and overall finish of the watch... Its my current dail beater!


----------



## enricodepaoli

orange not only is cool, but it is also part of the Heuer history. Welcome to the forum!











rajurama said:


> Hello there...
> 
> Joined the club  Just love the orange dial... I was pleasantly surprised by the feel and overall finish of the watch... Its my current dail beater!


----------



## Mitch89

I have picked up this F1 and am not sure if the movement is right for this model. Any information would be helpful.


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Hey Mitch 89, from what I can see , that looks all right to me (

Check this out TAG HEUER CAH1112


----------



## flipstah

F1 Member just saying his hello:



















Hello.


----------



## FrankieChong

Hey Don, that looks awesome! where did you buy the strap?
Frankie.


----------



## flipstah

FrankieChong said:


> Hey Don, that looks awesome! where did you buy the strap?
> Frankie.


I bought it like that actually


----------



## Tagman_m3

Hello,
Thought I would introduce myself. Wife, amazing as she is, just bought me my first TAGfor our 2 year anniversary. I'll post pics soonas I havewait till the 12th, ouranniversary day,to get it. Its a Forumla 1 grande with a white face.


----------



## Megat

first Tag Heuer..bought myself for my birthday present last year..


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Apia

It's m'y first really watch, I lové it


----------



## Topaguru

mine a yr old now )


----------



## cfw

Hi I am new here  and recently bought an F1 series 3 WAC 1211, the mid size one, I see on ebay that they are quit rare probably cause of the size but that is the one thing that I like about mine, I work in a dodgy part of town and my watch doest even attract 1 tenth the attention that my Rotary chronospeed does yet it cost 4 times more, perception haha.


----------



## cfw

u LUCKY MAN, I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A SERIES 2 FOR A WHILE BUT THEY ARE VERY RARE, I'D LOCK IT IN A SAFE IF I WERE U HAHA


----------



## cfw

Something I have noticed is on the rise is people selling fakes as authentic, some easy to spot and some not so easy to spot..


----------



## cfw

Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 734739


u LUCKY MAN, I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A SERIES 2 FOR A WHILE BUT THEY ARE VERY RARE, I'D LOCK IT IN A SAFE IF I WERE U HAHA


----------



## cfw

PVO_Dave said:


> Hi, just joined and just got my first Tag (an early birthday present to myself)
> 
> A couple of photos of it I've taken:
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch by Dave Witchalls, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch by Dave Witchalls, on Flickr
> 
> Dave.


 those are the best birthday presents Dave, I did the same, for me by me haha


----------



## TISSOT PRX

I like the more balanced dial of this new serie F1 alarm. Looking classy!


----------



## bogsci23

Here's my very 1st Tag Heuer Formula 1 CAU1117.FT6024


----------



## zerophase

bogsci23 said:


> Here's my very 1st Tag Heuer Formula 1 CAU1117.FT6024


Oh wow, first one of that type i've seen on the forums! More pictures please!


----------



## kjse7en

Kinda have a fond love for some ceramics and the new TAG F1 ceramic (CAU1115) certainly got on me!!

Been to TAG boutique today to try both the Ceramic version, and also this new series with trademark titanium carbide bezel.

Some shots of the Modern vs the Classic...

































For me personally, I have to admit the Ceramic is a Jewel~!!


----------



## permagnar

Hi folks! 
My first Tag! Been wearing it for a couple of days and I love it! 
Thinking of getting a carbon strap with red details, any thoughts or tips?


----------



## Apia

It's not carbon but this leather match very good


----------



## zerophase

kjse7en said:


> Kinda have a fond love for some ceramics and the new TAG F1 ceramic (CAU1115) certainly got on me!!
> 
> Been to TAG boutique today to try both the Ceramic version, and also this new series with trademark titanium carbide bezel.
> 
> Some shots of the Modern vs the Classic...
> 
> View attachment 745487
> 
> 
> View attachment 745488
> 
> 
> View attachment 745489
> 
> 
> View attachment 745490
> 
> 
> For me personally, I have to admit the Ceramic is a Jewel~!!


I like the new ceramic but I'm not a fan of the ceramic bracelet. It reminds me too much of the female version.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

zerophase said:


> I like the new ceramic but I'm not a fan of the ceramic bracelet. It reminds me too much of the female version.


it also comes with an all-steel bracelet


----------



## watchvette

Just got a Kimi Raikonen f1 and put a black carbon with red stitching on and it looks awesome!


----------



## watchvette

Here are my newest purchases! These are my first Tag's and am loving them! These pics are of my watches, but are from the people I bought them from!! The Kimi F1 has a new carbon fiber with red stitching on it!! The gulf edition one has a new carbon fiber with orange stiching on it!! Both are HR straps and gives it a real racing look to them!! As soon as I can take some picss I'll post them. Both watches were purchased from ebay!! The kimi one was a little stratched but in over all great shape, the Gulf was in "like new shape!!! I really didn't think I would enjoy quartz watch sooo much!!


----------



## zerophase

Wisconsin Proud said:


> it also comes with an all-steel bracelet


Yes I know but I've never actually seen that version at an AD. I've only seen the ceramic bracelet version.


----------



## zerophase

Actually today I went to an AD to ask if she could order an all steel bracelet version for me and she told me she called Tag Heuer and that version isn't even in the catalog for some reason, whilst the ceramic bracelet version was.


----------



## kjse7en

watchvette said:


> View attachment 749745
> 
> 
> Here are my newest purchases! These are my first Tag's and am loving them! These pics are of my watches, but are from the people I bought them from!! The Kimi F1 has a new carbon fiber with red stitching on it!! The gulf edition one has a new carbon fiber with orange stiching on it!! Both are HR straps and gives it a real racing look to them!! As soon as I can take some picss I'll post them. Both watches were purchased from ebay!! The kimi one was a little stratched but in over all great shape, the Gulf was in "like new shape!!! I really didn't think I would enjoy quartz watch sooo much!!


Nice piece! Hope you'll be wearing this to watch Kimi got on his first top place in podium since his return


----------



## Atariman

Hello

I just picked up this F1 on Saturday and love it.
I have been a Link owner for 5 years and have always been a fan of TAG.

My apologies for the crappy photos.


----------



## f1xed

Was really happy with my TAG Formula 1 untill two weeks ago. Pics show the crown has fallen of according to TAG due to a substantial blow. The kind of substantial blow that does absolutely no other damage. All I have ever done is wear the watch to work which is in IT and requires no heavy blows. Pics below show the condition of the watch

I would think carefully before buying unless you can afford £300 in repairs every 6 months.

IMG_0436 by F1xed, on Flickr


IMG_0433 by F1xed, on Flickr


IMG_0432 by F1xed, on Flickr

TAG Repair reference UFS-12-026884


----------



## permagnar

Here's my F1 Chrono on a Hirsch Grand Duke Crocodile with red stitching.


----------



## BMWRINO

permagnar said:


> Here's my F1 Chrono on a Hirsch Grand Duke Crocodile with red stitching.


The CAH1010 looks great on that strap!


----------



## Z4ch

Just wanna share this...
Got my 1st gen F1 a new bracelet, glass and bezel.. looks like new now.. really happy with it...
*












*


----------



## enricodepaoli

beautiful F1, Z4ch! I have the same one with lume-dial and green bezel. Where did you get these parts? Tks


----------



## Z4ch

enricodepaoli said:


> beautiful F1, Z4ch! I have the same one with lume-dial and green bezel. Where did you get these parts? Tks


Hi

Well actually all of the item in my F1 is new except for the SS case and the case back. I was having an "accident" in 2008, I haven't service is for quite some time and I use it for swimming.. and then after a few days I realize that it was leaking.. all of movement, hand and lume-dial was damage. Sigh o|.. then I took it to Tag Authorized Service center in Jakarta, Time International (I live in Indonesia). They gave me quotation around USD 300 to overhaul and change everthing (movement, crown, hands, dial, crystal, bezel). I requested them to change the movement and the crown first as I do have other needs at that time. They reject it and said that all watch that goes through their service center has to pass all of the quality testing. I was little shock as changing the dial, hands, crystal and bezel to me is not effecting the quality of the movement. I told them that I will surely change the other later but they still insist on changing it all at once.
Then In 2011 I realized that I have friend who worked in Singapore and go back and fort to Jakarta during weekend on weekly basis, I asked him to take it to LVMH Service Center and good thing that they are okay with changing the movement only, but they suggested me to overhaul the watch (I think change the whole movement) and change the crown and all gasket as this is the one that affecting the water resistance and they even gave me 1 year international warranty. So June 2011 I overhaul the watch, change the movement, crown and hands. the cost is around USD 220. Later in Q3 I change the dial (around USD 100). Just last week I change the bezel.. again in Singapore. Actually I was changing the crystal and bezel in Jakarta a week before but turn out that they don't have the one with red and white indexes on black, they only have white indexes on black, so I refused it and change the crystal only. 
Well.. the total amount is around USD 430, USD 130 more that 2008 quotation.. but I'm happy with the result.. Sorry.. I forgot that I have bought the bracelet as well at USD 120.. but this is additional as I am already change my rubber strap around 5 to 6 times (and the rubber is not cheap either).. All my friend is asking why I don't just bought a new watch.. and I said to them that I have too many memories with it to let this watch just die at my drawer :-d
It's been with me from April 1991 (still have the receipt) and that time the price of the watch is around USD 130 which is that is about the same as the price list for Tag F1 at that time (I saw it on the pricelist on Calibre11 website which is 88 Poundsterling). Well that is the story with my 1st gen F1.. hope you did not get bored.

Anyway.. I want to introduce you to my F1 younger -much younger- brother. F1 Alarm 2008-2009 version which I bought new last week from one Singapore AD (been looking all over Indonesia and cannot find it as it is alredy discontinued) and only have 1 AD in Singapore who still have it. I am not a fan of a new line of F1 as IMO the bezel is not F1 bezel (much more like an explorer) and cannot be rotated for the alarm version based on Calibre 11 review(I love to play with it when I got nervous).. and for the titanium bezel, for me it is less 3D and again IMO it is not like and F1 bezel.. Anyway.. I'm really happy with this two, it is like I have 2 new watches


----------



## enricodepaoli

of course I did not get bored! I really enjoy seeing classic icons in pristine conditions. Specially that 1st generation F1 which is a TAG HEUER historic watch. I will wear mine tomorrow, to place homage to you! Great story, great watches. Thanks!

** by the way, it bores me when I see people just asking "should I just get a new watch, or is this worth fixing?" - a watch should be worth much more than its dollar value. Otherwise, it should not even be discussed on a forum!


----------



## Z4ch

Thanks and I agree with you.. I can not just throw away something that already been with me for more that 21 years.. something is worth more than dollar value.. and my F1 is one of them.. (though it has to be shared with his younger brother now) )


----------



## enricodepaoli

I like the lack os symmetry of this F1 Alarm. But the little old F1 is pure historic and nostalgic charm!


----------



## Z4ch

enricodepaoli said:


> I like the lack os symmetry of this F1 Alarm. But the little old F1 is pure historic and nostalgic charm!


Yes.. I remember then when I have this watch from new, everyone is wearing Swatch watch, then I showed up wearing this Tag, It turns everone heads. I'm not into the watch thing at that time, heck.. I don't even know what is Tag Heuer at that time, I just love the model, and it is very different from other watch at that time (well.. still today as you can easily recognize an F1 from a distance) and the price is much more affordable at that time (only slightly different from Seiko, I remember that Seiko was even higher for some model). Glad that I can talk much about watch with people who share the same interest..


----------



## enricodepaoli

you started earlier than me. I liked Casio and the Citizen. The only "more expensive" watch I had heard of was, of course, Rolex. One day, I was in my early twenties at an airport just before checking-in for a flight on tour with a band, and my friends all went to a jewelry to see the "watches the F1 drivers wore". I thought: "why would I want to wear their watches??" .. about three years after that I decided I wanted a "good, classic, expensive, one watch to wear forever". I thought Rolex, Cartier, Baume et Mercier, and during my research, TAG HEUER popped up again. I instantly remembered it and, for some reason, its name, style, and the way it was so much more relaxed than Rolex, it ended up being my choice. I got a 2000 classic automatic and about 10 years or more after that, I joined this forum. This was my "mistake". I now have seven Heuer / TAGHeuer timepieces! And my first one is still the one I wear most.


----------



## Z4ch

enricodepaoli said:


> you started earlier than me. I liked Casio and the Citizen. The only "more expensive" watch I had heard of was, of course, Rolex. One day, I was in my early twenties at an airport just before checking-in for a flight on tour with a band, and my friends all went to a jewelry to see the "watches the F1 drivers wore". I thought: "why would I want to wear their watches??" .. about three years after that I decided I wanted a "good, classic, expensive, one watch to wear forever". I thought Rolex, Cartier, Baume et Mercier, and during my research, TAG HEUER popped up again. I instantly remembered it and, for some reason, its name, style, and the way it was so much more relaxed than Rolex, it ended up being my choice. I got a 2000 classic automatic and about 10 years or more after that, I joined this forum. This was my "mistake". I now have seven Heuer / TAGHeuer timepieces! And my first one is still the one I wear most.


I actually come accross the this F1 Alarm by accident as well, since my F1 was in a comma on 2008, I am doing a lot of browsing for the watch and watch parts and then I came upon this F1 alarm. It's like a hit, I really like the simpleness of the dial (not like complicated subdial on F1 chrono series - same generation) and it has 2 simple subdial which remind me of the 1st gen of F1 Chrono (which is now on my wish list). I know there are upgraded model with SS bezel (F1 Alarm 2010) or the 2012 F1 alarm line which IMHO has lost some of F1 soul.. This is why I was chasing the 2008-2009 F1 alarm model and I thought that since it is already 20 years, I think it is time for my F1 to have a little brother. IMO this is something I can wear for a long time and pass it to my son.

Anyway.. like your signature.. basically most of them is my favourite brand as well except for sigg and savineli (never heard about this). For Sigg. I think I wanna try their product... as for Savinelli.. I did not smoke pipes.. only basic cigarrette... maybe later..


----------



## DCasey9

Got it several days ago and absolutely love it!


----------



## BMWRINO

DCasey9 said:


> Got it several days ago and absolutely love it!


Excellent, DCasey9! Welcome to Club Formula One...Enjoy!


----------



## pandadan

My F1 GD on new strap.....


----------



## Snesley Wipes

Mine...


----------



## Apia

Some photos of mine


----------



## woundedtiger40




----------



## salmandia

This is My Collection ! Complete plete plete !!

*Tag Heuer WAH1012 Orange Formula 1 Grande*


----------



## isaactanjs

My 5 month old F1 .. still loving it, even though the heart is itching to get an Omega seamaster soon.


----------



## miteemike3

My new to me F1 Chronograph (CAH1010) with new leather strap. This is my first real watch and probably won't be my last


----------



## BMWRINO

the red stitching on the leather strap looks great with the CAH1010! nicely done, miteemike3!


----------



## Kuma23




----------



## evanPGH

My Tag story:

When I was about eight years old, my uncle (who was like my dad growing up) got a white-faced Link. He was a young professional like myself at the time and I remember thiking that watch was the coolest thing in the World.

Fast forward to 2012; I turn 24 on Monday, I've worked my ass off for the last five years to get to where I am and I decided to treat myself to something that I've been wanting for a long time. I just ordered a white-faced, Grande Date Formula 1, model WAU1113BA0858. It'll be my daily companion, and hopefully my young relatives will think it's the coolest thing in the world, just like I did. I'll post some wrist shots as soon as it gets here. Glad to finally be a part of the club!


----------



## The Godzilla

evanPGH said:


> My Tag story:
> 
> When I was about eight years old, my uncle (who was like my dad growing up) got a white-faced Link. He was a young professional like myself at the time and I remember thiking that watch was the coolest thing in the World.
> 
> Fast forward to 2012; I turn 24 on Monday, I've worked my ass off for the last five years to get to where I am and I decided to treat myself to something that I've been wanting for a long time. I just ordered a white-faced, Grande Date Formula 1, model WAU1113BA0858. It'll be my daily companion, and hopefully my young relatives will think it's the coolest thing in the world, just like I did. I'll post some wrist shots as soon as it gets here. Glad to finally be a part of the club!


Good for you that you can own a Tag at the age of 24.

I had to work my ass off until I was 31.


----------



## evanPGH

The Godzilla said:


> Good for you that you can own a Tag at the age of 24.
> 
> I had to work my ass off until I was 31.


Thanks! I defenitely realize how fortunate I am. I got a new job about three months ago and it has made a lot of things in reach that I used to never even think about.

However, my holy grail (Grand Carerra) will most likely have to wait unti I'm in my thirties. ;-)


----------



## The Godzilla

evanPGH said:


> Thanks! I defenitely realize how fortunate I am. I got a new job about three months ago and it has made a lot of things in reach that I used to never even think about.
> 
> However, my holy grail (Grand Carerra) will most likely have to wait unti I'm in my thirties. ;-)


All the best to you in getting your holy grail in the near future.

As for my case, I came to know about Tag when I was 15, one of my rich kid friend started wearing it (can you imagine a high school kid wearing a Tag worth USD 700 during that time - 1995)

I don't even have a watch that time and I waited 16 years to finally have my Tag (kinda sad though)


----------



## glance

here is my Indy 500 1st edition, limited production of 2,000 pcs worldwide.. circa 2004


----------



## darkknightf1

kjse7en said:


> Kinda have a fond love for some ceramics and the new TAG F1 ceramic (CAU1115) certainly got on me!!
> 
> Been to TAG boutique today to try both the Ceramic version, and also this new series with trademark titanium carbide bezel.
> 
> Some shots of the Modern vs the Classic...
> 
> View attachment 745487
> 
> 
> View attachment 745488
> 
> 
> View attachment 745489
> 
> 
> View attachment 745490
> 
> 
> For me personally, I have to admit the Ceramic is a Jewel~!!


Did you buy the ceramic? I have been looking at it online for a while now and very interested! I'm thinking of buying one and alos a blue Moncao calibre 12. Always been a fan of Tag and had a Formula 1 about 6 years ago which I regret selling!

Has anyone else on here bought the Ceramic mens F1? Any thoughts on it?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Guest




----------



## bgoldstraw

Hi, just after some advice please, I am really tempted with Formula 1 Grande Alarm. I know I should be sceptical about ebay with the amount of counterfeit items on there but I thought this looks genuine:

NEW TAG HEUER MEN F1 ALARM FORMULA 1 MONACO AQUARACER SPORT WATCH WAH111C.BA0850 | eBay

Any advice appreciated, thanks


----------



## N.Caffrey

I know I'm crazy, but doesn't the seiko on the right strike an odd resemblance to a regular f1?:think:


kgod86 said:


> View attachment 789670


Mine says hello!


----------



## pandadan

bgoldstraw said:


> Hi, just after some advice please, I am really tempted with Formula 1 Grande Alarm. I know I should be sceptical about ebay with the amount of counterfeit items on there but I thought this looks genuine:
> 
> NEW TAG HEUER MEN F1 ALARM FORMULA 1 MONACO AQUARACER SPORT WATCH WAH111C.BA0850 | eBay
> 
> Any advice appreciated, thanks


Seller has good feed back and has lots of other TAG's for sale + sold, been around for a while too. I would say |>.


----------



## Jake L

Here is mine!


----------



## bgoldstraw

pandadan said:


> Seller has good feed back and has lots of other TAG's for sale + sold, been around for a while too. I would say |>.


Cheers for the response! I was thinking similar re feedback. Also I went to a Tag store on Saturday and they has a Link Calibre S for sale at £1310. From what I can see this is a good price, not sure if you agree??

Just cant make up my mind! If I had the cash i would buy both


----------



## sa-ora

I'm looking to join the F1 club this weekend too. Looking to buy this particular model TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph Gents Watch | Goldsmiths Jewellers | CAH7011.BA0860 
I like the fact that it is Quartz movement but wanted to ask what the build quality is with these watches? Not quite sure what the manufacturer warranty is with these but is it worth getting the 3 year warranty from the shop I am buying? Finally how does it compare to my other favourite, the Indy500 Grande?


----------



## evanPGH

Finally a TAG owner. The feeling I got when I took delivery of it was amazing, it was definitely a dream come true.


----------



## enricodepaoli

you should be worry-free for years to come. But since it is a quartz watch, you will need battery changes. How much do they charge you for this extra warranty? If it's like over 100 dollars, I'd probably not worry about it...



sa-ora said:


> I'm looking to join the F1 club this weekend too. Looking to buy this particular model TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph Gents Watch | Goldsmiths Jewellers | CAH7011.BA0860
> I like the fact that it is Quartz movement but wanted to ask what the build quality is with these watches? Not quite sure what the manufacturer warranty is with these but is it worth getting the 3 year warranty from the shop I am buying? Finally how does it compare to my other favourite, the Indy500 Grande?


----------



## sa-ora

enricodepaoli said:


> you should be worry-free for years to come. But since it is a quartz watch, you will need battery changes. How much do they charge you for this extra warranty? If it's like over 100 dollars, I'd probably not worry about it...


The warranty is £140 = $210 for three years and that includes accidental damage, unlimited repairs, and all the rest. Worth getting it I think because the watch is going to be an everyday one and quite likely I might scratch the glass a few times in those 3 years. lol


----------



## enricodepaoli

before you scratch a TAG HEUER's glass you will have destroyed the rest of the watch, considering it is a sapphire crystal that is pretty much impossible to scratch  but... if the warranty will give you peace of mind and you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## The Godzilla

evanPGH said:


> Finally a TAG owner. The feeling I got when I took delivery of it was amazing, it was definitely a dream come true.
> 
> View attachment 791743


Awesome watch, the white dial really stand up :-!


----------



## sa-ora

Here's my new purchase. Now, I can't wait for the 2013 F1 models. ;-)


----------



## evanPGH

sa-ora said:


> Here's my new purchase. Now, I can't wait for the 2013 F1 models. ;-)


She's a beauty! I was very seriously considering getting this model but I needed something very versatile. Enjoy!


----------



## enricodepaoli

now, this is NICE ! and that movement worked well on that dial !



sa-ora said:


> Here's my new purchase. Now, I can't wait for the 2013 F1 models. ;-)


----------



## sa-ora

Thank you guys. :-! Well, I was split between this and the Indy500 Grande. The latter was not available so I decided to go for this one (Which in my opinion gives off the F1 vibe perfectly through its design).


----------



## lamigra_400

The 2012 Formula 1 is my latest (just got 2 days ago) the one in the second pic was my second Formula 1, and then my only Aquaracer. I love TAG Heuer, I have 4 and my wife has one...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Z4ch

Hello
Just change my F1 SS bracelet to this Carrera Style aftermarket leather strap with red stitches.. 
Now, it is more light and much more comfortable.. I guess I'm just not used to SS bracelet yet
Maybe later I will try to use the SS bracelet again.. but for now.. this one stick with me.

Before







After


----------



## enricodepaoli

Nice F1 with asymmetrical subdials, and it looks great on that deployant red-stitched leather band.


----------



## WFwatchguy

I'm in. Just picked this up a couple of months ago...


----------



## Rxlando21

I'm kinda new but here's mine!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

black/white contrast works well with the above two watches.

very nice!


----------



## The Godzilla

Grande Date |>


----------



## 10Second

pandadan said:


> My F1 GD on new strap.....











This is nice! Is the strap official TH too?

I want one these for my driving watch! Any idea on how much these cost in the UK? Is it a current model because I can't find one with this exact dial on the TH website..?


----------



## tokhoy

Hi, this is my Tag Heuer F1..


----------



## Rxlando21

I love the white dial! Lume is amazing, I prefer the white one. Maybe in the near future ill trade my black one for a white one.


----------



## N.Caffrey




----------



## kjse7en

Thought of sharing this photo I took earlier this year while having a pit-lane access to one of the earlier F1 races this year.

Real deal - Lotus F1 steering wheel.









I just love the dial on my TAG F1 Grande Date Chronograph, which is slightly more complicated that I think sings a very technically harmony tune to the world of Formula 1~!!


----------



## N.Caffrey




----------



## N.Caffrey

Work today


----------



## pandadan

10Second said:


> View attachment 806709
> 
> 
> This is nice! Is the strap official TH too?
> 
> I want one these for my driving watch! Any idea on how much these cost in the UK? Is it a current model because I can't find one with this exact dial on the TH website..?


Sorry for the delay in reply. 
No, not official TH. See this link for details. https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/new-strap-my-f1-grand-date-721027.html

Dan.


----------



## pfcdre

hi all just wanted to introduce myself, my names andre and this is my first tag,which has a proud place in my collection cheers


----------



## DaveStroble

Hi Everyone,

My name is Dave and this is my first Tag Heuer. It's also my first watch that isn't a Fossil, Guess, or Swatch.


----------



## slicksouljah

My first tag.. and really liking it.. 
And hoping to get my next one soon..


----------



## BMWRINO

slicksouljah said:


> My first tag.. and really liking it..
> And hoping to get my next one soon..
> 
> View attachment 830563
> 
> 
> View attachment 830564


Congrats and welcome to the F1 club! I have the same F1, but on the rubber strap. It was my second TAG and my weekend watch. I look forward to Fridays because it's such a fun looking watch to wear. Enjoy!


----------



## Triggos

Hi, I love this model and planning on getting one for myself...I was just wondering, is there a red strap that fits this model? If so, which model is it and where can I get it...thanks in advance...Triggos


----------



## Triggos

Hi, I love this model and planning on getting one for myself...I was just wondering, is there a red strap that fits this model? If so, which model is it and where can I get it...thanks in advance...Triggos


----------



## Nigell

My old f1 has seen better days. Bezel has lost all its number colour. Can you still get bezels for the original f1 ? Or can you get them reprinted ? Is it worth doing any of this to bring it back to life. 

Nigel


----------



## Z4ch

Yes, it can be changed at your authorized Tag Service Center.
I just change mine 3 months ago.. and I also buy the bracellet (I repost my pic)
Is it worth it? It depend on your self.. 
I just have too many good times with it.. and still love it till now. already 21 years with me
The cost of the repair is more than 400% (not just the bezel) compare to original price in 1991.. but.. sentimental thing is priceless ;-)











Nigell said:


> My old f1 has seen better days. Bezel has lost all its number colour. Can you still get bezels for the original f1 ? Or can you get them reprinted ? Is it worth doing any of this to bring it back to life.
> 
> Nigel


;-);-)


----------



## mikkolopez

My son's F1 with my Monaco


----------



## bdalla

Hi Guys. I just got a Formula 1 Gulf Edition and love the watch! Anyone knows if it is a limited edition and how many of this model were made ?

Thanks

Bruno


----------



## bdalla

Hi Guys My wife just gave me a formula 1 Gulf edition of birthday present and i love te watch !! Anyone know if this is a limited edition and how many of these were made ? 

Thanks

Bruno


----------



## PR200

My old F1, this has been an amazing watch over the past seven years, bulletproof.....


----------



## PR200

Not the best pic of my "knockabout" so snapped another with my Iphone, the simplicity of this watch and the ability to be knocked about have made it a great purchase, I purchased this in 2006 and it had very rarely been off my wrist, it goes in the surf with me most days and is comfortable enough to be slept in, a great all rounder !!


----------



## munmanstk

Z4ch said:


> Yes, it can be changed at your authorized Tag Service Center.
> I just change mine 3 months ago.. and I also buy the bracellet (I repost my pic)
> Is it worth it? It depend on your self..
> I just have too many good times with it.. and still love it till now. already 21 years with me
> The cost of the repair is more than 400% (not just the bezel) compare to original price in 1991.. but.. sentimental thing is priceless ;-)
> 
> View attachment 845712
> 
> 
> ;-);-)


Hi Z4ch. Which TAG dealer did you go to? Im surprised they still keep them in stock. My local AD told me TAG dont normally keep old model replacements parts.


----------



## munmanstk

Btw, My CA1211-RO says hi to everyone! ;-)


----------



## AlbertoB

Hey, this is My F1 watch


----------



## lordhelmut

And here am I 

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chrono


----------



## Z4ch

Hi Munmanstk

I went to LVMH Singopore on Raffles Tower.. They are really nice, my friend in singapore order it for me around January and they said that they don't have the stock so they need to order it first. They don't dont even asking for deposit. 
Just email them. They are very helpfull

cheers



munmanstk said:


> Hi Z4ch. Which TAG dealer did you go to? Im surprised they still keep them in stock. My local AD told me TAG dont normally keep old model replacements parts.


----------



## munmanstk

Z4ch said:


> Hi Munmanstk
> 
> I went to LVMH Singopore on Raffles Tower.. They are really nice, my friend in singapore order it for me around January and they said that they don't have the stock so they need to order it first. They don't dont even asking for deposit.
> Just email them. They are very helpfull
> 
> cheers


Thanx. Singapore is just around the corner from Brunei (1 and a half hour plane ride!) and ive actually been to Raffles tower. Btw, would you mind PM-ing me the price of the rubber straps? I need to get replacement rubber straps for my 2 F1s.


----------



## Z4ch

Wow!!

Nice collection, didn't know that you also have the 1st gen blue dial and light yellow dial with black strap. However the chronograph is what really on my wish list
Anyway not sure about the price of rubberstrap in Singapore as I didn't buy it there, I bought my rubber strap in Indonesia Service Center
I will PM you the price.
Again.. nice collection, let me know if you got bored with the chronograph.



munmanstk said:


> Thanx. Singapore is just around the corner from Brunei (1 and a half hour plane ride!) and ive actually been to Raffles tower. Btw, would you mind PM-ing me the price of the rubber straps? I need to get replacement rubber straps for my 2 F1s.
> 
> View attachment 860652


----------



## munmanstk

Hahaha. Thanx for the PM. Yes the CA1211 is a handsome piece. Really reminds me of the Senna era and the height of TAGs in F1. Was lucky to buy it from a US seller a year or so ago for around 600usd and the bezel is flawless. The blue dial TAG i bought in UK in 2008 for gbp80! How prices change over the years is crazy. Anyway, if i come accross another ca1211, will sure to gv u a nudge.

Regards, Munir.


----------



## JWNY

Loved my Carrera so much I thought why not get another TAG. Decided on a quartz though this time around. Kindly mind my lousy photos


----------



## li55ven

mine


----------



## FirstRays

Here's mine - my first Tag - got this for my birthday:









First.


----------



## cfw

My second F1, quite rare in the white dial I hear


----------



## chrishiew

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post in Tag forum and here is my Tag F1 watch given to me by my sister in-law.










Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## ZENSKX781

Guess I will join the club as well. Love my F1!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Beautiful origins


----------



## wave180




----------



## kjse7en

chrishiew said:


> Hi Everyone!This is my first post in Tag forum and here is my Tag F1 watch given to me by my sister in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!Cheers!


Seems like yr F1 has some washing to do. Just grab a soft toothbrush, damp yr TAG and give it a good gentle "scrub". Slightly warm tab water would be great! But only if u're sure this watch has touched water and still turn out ok.Enjoy it in good health


----------



## chrishiew

kjse7en said:


> Seems like yr F1 has some washing to do. Just grab a soft toothbrush, damp yr TAG and give it a good gentle "scrub". Slightly warm tab water would be great! But only if u're sure this watch has touched water and still turn out ok.Enjoy it in good health


Hi *kjse7en*,

Yep, certainly need some cleaning to do on the strap and thanks for your advice. So far, water hasn't been going into the watch when I was wearing it while washing my car .. :-! .. Will do this over the weekend .. :-d

Cheers!


----------



## dacattoo

vroom, vroom


----------



## jdsims_76

In the club!


----------



## Apia

Almost the same One


----------



## AussieAlex

May I join the club?
Here's my CAU1111 that I purchased last week. The watch came with a rubber strap but I immediately replace it with a Hircsh Heavy Calf strap I had lying around.










Does anyone know what the "31" means?


----------



## BMWRINO

AussieAlex said:


> May I join the club?
> Here's my CAU1111 that I purchased last week. The watch came with a rubber strap but I immediately replace it with a Hircsh Heavy Calf strap I had lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the "31" means?


VERY nice! Congrats and welcome to the F1 Club!


----------



## enricodepaoli

"31" sticker looks like a stock number by whoever sold that watch to you... very nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## ellankih

Hi Guys....

This is my first post. I recently bought Formula 1 edition. I love watch collection. This is most expensive watch sofar. The other two I have Tissot T-touch and MotoGP edition. My next target is Omega!;-)


----------



## java5

Nice watch there! I'm an Aquaracer guy but seems that loving the F1 as well. If I'm going to be a member of this forum soon, this is the watch I'd get =)


----------



## rcbaughn

2012 Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph

Glad to be part of the Tag club here. Very lucky to be a college guy with the chance to have such a nice watch. Proud doesn't even start to describe how I felt when I received this watch from my mother.

EDIT******* - My watch is the exact same as the one above, but mine doesn't have the rounded plastic inner box like that one does, it is simply another square box made from leather that is housed in the outer black paperboard box. Did they change to the leather boxes for 2012? Or are international boxes different? I bought mine from Little Switzerland in the Nassau, the Bahamas.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The real present is to have a great mother in your life, and to recognize it! Enjoy the TAG HEUER and welcome to the forum!



rcbaughn said:


> 2012 Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph
> 
> Glad to be part of the Tag club here. Very lucky to be a college guy with the chance to have such a nice watch. Proud doesn't even start to describe how I felt when I received this watch from my mother.
> 
> EDIT******* - My watch is the exact same as the one above, but mine doesn't have the rounded plastic inner box like that one does, it is simply another square box made from leather that is housed in the outer black paperboard box. Did they change to the leather boxes for 2012? Or are international boxes different? I bought mine from Little Switzerland in the Nassau, the Bahamas.


----------



## rcbaughn

enricodepaoli said:


> The real present is to have a great mother in your life, and to recognize it! Enjoy the TAG HEUER and welcome to the forum!


Thank you so much mate, and I do have a wonderful mother! I am so excited about the watch though and realize how lucky I am to have such a giving mom. I have wanted a Formula 1 since I was a junior in HIGH SCHOOL (not college!) and have graduated with my BS so this has been a dream 7 years in the making. I am almost afraid to wear it though with fears of hitting on something or scratching the bezel/bracelet. Wish I could find a good Tag Heuer brand rubber strap for cheap so I wouldn't have to worry with that and just use the stainless bracelet for dressier occasions.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Wear you watch! A little mark here and there will be part of its life with you! Wear it with care and any hairline mark will just be a nobel scar 

And keep your eye at ebay, as genuine TAG HEUER bands may pop up from time to time.

Enjoy the forum!



rcbaughn said:


> Thank you so much mate, and I do have a wonderful mother! I am so excited about the watch though and realize how lucky I am to have such a giving mom. I have wanted a Formula 1 since I was a junior in HIGH SCHOOL (not college!) and have graduated with my BS so this has been a dream 7 years in the making. I am almost afraid to wear it though with fears of hitting on something or scratching the bezel/bracelet. Wish I could find a good Tag Heuer brand rubber strap for cheap so I wouldn't have to worry with that and just use the stainless bracelet for dressier occasions.


----------



## kjse7en

> EDIT******* - My watch is the exact same as the one above, but mine doesn't have the rounded plastic inner box like that one does, it is simply another square box made from leather that is housed in the outer black paperboard box. Did they change to the leather boxes for 2012? Or are international boxes different? I bought mine from Little Switzerland in the Nassau, the Bahamas.


Others may correct but I do know that the plastic is standard inner box that comes with Formula 1 while the wooden box with leather is for models like Aquaracer. Nevertheless, some AD do give an option to their buyers though...enjoy yr wonderful timepiece!


----------



## kjse7en

enricodepaoli said:


> Wear you watch! A little mark here and there will be part of its life with you! Wear it with care and any hairline mark will just be a nobel scar
> 
> And keep your eye at ebay, as genuine TAG HEUER bands may pop up from time to time.
> 
> Enjoy the forum!


+1


----------



## newtonheath

Joined the F1 club bought a 2009 grande date black dial waiting for it to arrive tomorrow, first Tag a change from Tissot.


----------



## newtonheath

I am waiting for my quartz F1 grande date black dial to arrive.

When the battery runs out should i change it myself or not, will i need a specialist tool to get the back off. 

Thanks


----------



## TISSOT PRX

newtonheath said:


> I am waiting for my quartz F1 grande date black dial to arrive.
> 
> When the battery runs out should i change it myself or not, will i need a specialist tool to get the back off.
> 
> Thanks


Dude if you have to ask you prob best leave it to the expert  . Just kidding

In short, no real special tool required just Screw Back Watch Case Opener and a bit of know how so that you don't mess yr watch up. You must also ensure that after closing the back , your watch still is good for water resistance.


----------



## newtonheath

TISSOT PRX said:


> Dude if you have to ask you prob best leave it to the expert  . Just kidding
> 
> In short, no real special tool required just Screw Back Watch Case Opener and a bit of know how so that you don't mess yr watch up. You must also ensure that after closing the back , your watch still is good for water resistance.


Hi thanks for that, ive got a few cheap divers citizen, seiko and a russian that ill use for swimming, the deepest i go is about 4 foot at most, so it should not get wet. I read that battery changes can be expensive and I dont want to waste money.


----------



## TISSOT PRX

In Australia, last i checked TAGHeuer charges around 65$ (plus tax, plus materials) for a quartz battery change, some adjustments, water resistance check, cleaning and other bits and pieces. Including postage.Or you can go to a watch battery service stall at yr local mall and get a basic batt change for like 10$. I also imagine that a reputable watchmaker will charge some where between those two prices.


----------



## kjse7en

Anyone knows if opening the case back of TAG Heuer F1 by ourselves will void the international warranty? 

Some other brands would, because there's some markings they put in place to detect any opening by persons other than theirs.

Curious and would be interested to know...Thanks


----------



## newtonheath

kjse7en said:


> Anyone knows if opening the case back of TAG Heuer F1 by ourselves will void the international warranty?
> 
> Some other brands would, because there's some markings they put in place to detect any opening by persons other than theirs.
> 
> Curious and would be interested to know...Thanks


I am sure the warrwnty would be void but as my watch is 3 years old it must have expired anyway so its not an issue for me


----------



## AvM79

I've got a Formula 1 from I believe 1999 or 2000, limited Renault Sport edition. Number 467/1500. In january it will be send to Tag Heuer service center for e new bezel and a service. As you can see, that's quite necessary... :-d


----------



## rcbaughn

AvM79 said:


> I've got a Formula 1 from I believe 1999 or 2000, limited Renault Sport edition. Number 467/1500. In january it will be send to Tag Heuer service center for e new bezel and a service. As you can see, that's quite necessary... :-d


That watch with a new bezel will be beautiful, that is a good year and style for the F1 watch. I love the white face and almost wish I would've purchased mine in white. Just figured black would go with more and be a touch more formal if I had to wear it to something that required a formal watch.


----------



## mcb345

Picture of my recently purchased Formula 1 Date Alarm with a cheap Modena F1 strap I found online.


----------



## SGmage

My first Tag:

























I love the look of this watch.


----------



## BMWRINO

SGmage said:


> My first Tag:
> 
> View attachment 905129
> 
> 
> View attachment 905130
> 
> 
> View attachment 905131
> 
> 
> I love the look of this watch.


Wow! That red on black combo is great...congrats! Welcome to the F1 Club.


----------



## Camguy

Great thread! I've been reading about these lately, and I'm pleasantly surprised at the popularity of what was my "first real watch."
I have an original Caliber 11 (I bought it from LL Bean, as I recall in '87 or '88), and sonuvagun if I don't seem to have a "collectible" on my hands now.
Not that i'd ever part with it, my "little red watch" has too much sentimental value, but I was curious what they're worth now that time has elevated them to vintage status.
Not my image, but that's the little guy I wore for over ten years after my Timex Ironman gave up the ghost:








Then I picked up a Poljot 3133 Buran chrono, and a WIS was born.


----------



## JMQuattro

Just picked this up from a WUS member! Loving it so far.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

SGmage said:


> My first Tag:
> 
> View attachment 905131
> 
> 
> I love the look of this watch.


Seems difficult to read the time


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

SGmage said:


> My first Tag:
> 
> View attachment 905129
> 
> 
> View attachment 905130
> 
> 
> View attachment 905131
> 
> 
> I love the look of this watch.


Vodaphone McLaren F1--NICE!


----------



## thirtythreeB

I'm in the club! Here's my vintage Formula 1


----------



## SGmage

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Seems difficult to read the time


It is, especially in darker environments. The luminescence isn't that good either. But I really like the styling.


----------



## clarkstonbhoy

Hi all, long time lurker first time poster. Bought my first Tag its an original F1, it has had the bezel, glass and battery changed and will recieve it tomorrow, i cant wait and will update with pics. Here is the vendors picture/


----------



## nubadub

Hey all,
Anyone have a WAH1010 F1 (2011)? Is the lume on the hand meant to be green or white?


----------



## clarkstonbhoy

hi all took delivery of my F1 first Gen today, i like it alot.


----------



## briandep

I Had My Battery changed At An AD For About Five Bucks, And He gave It The Best Cleaning Its Had Since I Bought It New In 2008. 

Sorry About The Ridiculous Punctuation-Capitalization, I Think My Phone Hates Me.


----------



## Z4ch

Hi

I was only want to do window shopping when I came accross this local watch store.
Turn out they also sell second hand watch and I can not believe my eyes when I saw that they have ca 1211-ro that I've been looking for quite sometimes.
As they also sell other tag, I pretend that I was not interested with the watch and was looking for the other (just to avoid high introductory price if they see me too exited). At the end.. The watch has become mine for a really good price.
The watch need to have the hands (hour + minute) changed though as the lume is already deteriorated and need to buy 1 or 2 additional link as the bracellet is too tight for me (changed to my f1 rubber for the time being)... but overall... really happy this purchase.. It accompany my classic f1 and f1 alarm.


----------



## allan803

Hi guys! I am a newbie here, can you help me verify if these watches are genuine or not thanks and more power! Here is the link:
1. Tag Heuer Formula 1 Indy 500 Philippines - 6447329
2. Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph Philippines - 6677153
thank you again!


----------



## Eggsy

nubadub.
The WAH1010 lume is green but not very good. The WAH1011 has a white luminous dial with green lume which is much brighter.


----------



## Rocky555

F1 on zulu strap... not often seen combo, but it looks ok to me.


----------



## bullyboy

Can I join the club, please?

Just bought this sweet timepiece after new year!


----------



## enricodepaoli

sweet indeed, bullyboy. You are very welcome.


----------



## orroroo

Hello all
Just joined and my first post. Hopefuuly i qualify to be apart of this exclusive thread.
I have three F1's and not far from a fourth, the Kimi Limited Edition. My aim is to have at least one of each model, if possible of course.
Anyway hope i van put the photos up.


----------



## orroroo

Apologies for one of the pics being upside down.


----------



## elfudge

Hi guys,

Loving this watch.









Great to join the forum!


----------



## orroroo

Looks the part dosn't it? Nice


----------



## Theoden1

My new gift from the wife for the holidays. This is a cool watch. My new daily driver.


----------



## cheeno

do you think you can wear the red face one with a formal/business suit?


----------



## enricodepaoli

cheeno said:


> do you think you can wear the red face one with a formal/business suit?


for the ones who enjoy contrasts, it could be quite cool looking. If you had a red Alfa Romeo, would you drive it to a business meeting wearing a nice suit ? I personally think that is cooler than all 100% formal! I like to wear my solid gold Carrera on brown leather with jeans and Puma driving shoes...


----------



## elfudge

the ceramics F1 looks good for both occasions, formal and casual.


----------



## Apia

Welcome and Nice collection :-!


----------



## tgswatches

Here is my vintage F1


----------



## Ghia




----------



## Terpits




----------



## WTCHADDICT

My F1 Alarm. Replaced the rubber strap with a nice high quality SS Bracelet. Having a hard time finding a Tag Heuer F1 SS bracelet for a reasonable price.:-( Should I go back to the rubber strap? I just think the shiny finish of the bezel looks good with some of the bracelet polished accents.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The f1 bracelets are not polished but do have a satin sheen to them. That bracelet looks good. Did it come with a straight endlink?


----------



## WTCHADDICT

Yes it did. I will keep this on for now until I find an F1 bracelet. The best I can find is about $300 new, is that the going price for them?


----------



## dazedg

My first Tag (CAU1115.BA0858) worn daily and I love it


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

WTCHADDICT said:


> Yes it did. I will keep this on for now until I find an F1 bracelet. The best I can find is about $300 new, is that the going price for them?


They are expensive, for sure. For twice that, you might find a watch attached to that bracelet on the secondary market.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

dazedg said:


> My first Tag (CAU1115.BA0858) worn daily and I love it
> View attachment 955562


Might be the best color of the new F1s. Anthracite dial with black is very cool.


----------



## WTCHADDICT

My new pickup, I cant stop looking at it. It distracts me while I drive.









It joins my current daily wearer


----------



## enricodepaoli

Very nice F1. Welcome to the forum !



dazedg said:


> My first Tag (CAU1115.BA0858) worn daily and I love it
> View attachment 955562


----------



## valeriov

Here is my latest "TAG" toy, love it.


----------



## valeriov

Another try with my daily beater......

View attachment 967435


----------



## WTCHADDICT

I love the white face, also it looks pretty good for a daily beater. 



valeriov said:


> Another try with my daily beater......
> 
> View attachment 967435


----------



## Lemper

Looks like a really nice watch OP!


----------



## Maxy

valeriov said:


> Another try with my daily beater......
> 
> View attachment 967435


I have same watch... love it!


----------



## C4L18R3

Here are my beloved F1s...
View attachment 972384

I plan to keep on restoring them (when needed) until TAG runs out of parts...

Admittedly the non-chrono gets very little wrist time nowadays because I've 'outgrown' it's size.
I still wear it on occasion but usually only at home. Once my son is of age I'll hand it down to him.
Just as it was handed down to me by his grandfather


----------



## Terpits

Not a big fan of the new rubber strap with the deployment buckle. Picked up a NATO strap and now it screams 'beater'...

View attachment 973196

View attachment 973204


----------



## oprecourt

Just bought the F1 cau1112 while on a cruise two weeks ago and the fact that I can wear it to the dump and a 5 star restaurant in the same day is why I love mine! Too bad I can't post pics from my phone


----------



## lamigra_400

lamigra_400 said:


> The 2012 Formula 1 is my latest (just got 2 days ago) the one in the second pic was my second Formula 1, and then my only Aquaracer. I love TAG Heuer, I have 4 and my wife has one...


[/QUOTE]

How come I did not get a welcome to the Formula 1 club?  Owning 4 F1s is not enough?


----------



## TimeIzMoney

Hello everyone, new to the forum, I guess you can add me to the Formula 1 club, picked this up at an AD last month, I love it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Welcome to the forum and to the Formula 1 Club !!!



> *lamigra_400 *How come I did not get a welcome to the Formula 1 club?  Owning 4 F1s is not enough?


----------



## jaws revenge

and here's mine; i like the strap


----------



## Jensenbutton

Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 734739


Hello! Ive Just become a member of the Tag watch owners, and my very first watch is the same one!!

Hopefully it arrives this week!!


----------



## cfw

Hi I recently bought a WA1215 series 1 second edition, its on a SS bracelet but I don't like SS is there someone here on the forum that want to sell me an original rubber strap 18mm?

Regards Francois


----------



## briandep

Going strong for five years. Battery has gone out once, middle of the night before my final board examination...that kind of spooked me, but I made it through with out my trusty side kick.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silberpfeile

My two I purchased brand new many years ago.
Never wore the Orange CA1214....still has the protective "paper" cover on the clasp. Wore the CA1213 Yellow for about a week. Have the boxes and related paperwork for both.

View attachment 994418
View attachment 994423
View attachment 994425
View attachment 994422


----------



## kjse7en

jaws revenge said:


> and here's mine; i like the strap


This is a nice watch...mine says hi..!

View attachment 996555


----------



## Croaker

So I just hit 20 years in the USAF and my wife bought this for me to mark the occasion. I absolutely love it. I wanted something well made and easy to read at a glance. I really like the white face and simple layout on this model. I look forward to wearing it over the next 20 years.


----------



## Eric Baglio

I've been a club member for about two years now and love it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

what a beautiful TAG HEUER, croaker. It's nice to have an iconic object accompanying us for years to come. Good luck and welcome to the forum.



Croaker said:


> So I just hit 20 years in the USAF and my wife bought this for me to mark the occasion. I absolutely love it. I wanted something well made and easy to read at a glance. I really like the white face and simple layout on this model. I look forward to wearing it over the next 20 years.


----------



## GAH

My Formula 1, had it for three months now. Wear it daily.


----------



## Tag Carrera Wearer

I have had my F1 for just over a year, my first Tag and I've loved wearing it daily  

Just upgraded to a Carrera and considered selling it but I just can't bring myself to do it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

I see a collector in the making...



Tag Carrera Wearer said:


> I have had my F1 for just over a year, my first Tag and I've loved wearing it daily
> 
> Just upgraded to a Carrera and considered selling it but I just can't bring myself to do it!


----------



## Tag Carrera Wearer

enricodepaoli said:


> I see a collector in the making...


You could be right!

Watch this space....


----------



## Jensenbutton

enricodepaoli said:


> I see a collector in the making...


Joined the club last month with my pre owned chrono carbon ca1211-1

Wifes just bought me my first brand new tag heuer for my birthday, cah1711 formula 1 calibre s withblack white and red striped face!!

Chuffed!! Now what to do with this midsize chrono???

Stupid ipad wont let me add pictures!, grrrrr....


----------



## jakesaunders27

just got my very first tag yesterday!! So pleased i love it its a limited edition only 2500 made, nice to have something for formal occasions as my daily watch is an ice watch!!! Would love to replace that with a tag as well! Nice to join the forum and see all of your lovely watches as well.


----------



## roxyf1

My new tag and first swiss watch


----------



## roxyf1

roxyf1 said:


> My new tag and first swiss watch



New watch by roxy_f1, on Flickr


----------



## jakesaunders27

roxyf1 said:


> New watch by roxy_f1, on Flickr


thats well nice man


----------



## Craig Whyte

I have just been given a tag for my 30th by my wonderful fiancé, black face F1 with black rubber tag F1 strap, I'm not big on the strap and was hoping someone may be interested in swapping straps for the steel bracelet version 20mm wide?? 

Loooove the watch tho, makes you feel like your the man when wearing it!


----------



## Roger Wilco

Adding self to the "club". Recently picked up a WAH1010 with bracelet but got rubber strap (preferred) as well - such a nice, sporty, daily wearer!

Sample pic borrowed:


----------



## enricodepaoli

If you bought it from a store and not a private person selling it, they should be able to swap that bracelet to you. Good luck and welcome to the forum.



Craig Whyte said:


> I have just been given a tag for my 30th by my wonderful fiancé, black face F1 with black rubber tag F1 strap, I'm not big on the strap and was hoping someone may be interested in swapping straps for the steel bracelet version 20mm wide??
> 
> Loooove the watch tho, makes you feel like your the man when wearing it!


----------



## Craig Whyte

enricodepaoli said:


> If you bought it from a store and not a private person selling it, they should be able to swap that bracelet to you. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


The watch came from Italy and I can't return it to the store as I stay in the uk in Scotland. 
I've had a look and will buy a generic S/Steel bracelet in the meantime as the official tag bracelet is around £200+

I was just hoping that some other tag wearer prefers the rubber strap and would swap their steel one.

Thanks for the welcome tho!


----------



## AussieAlex

Craig Whyte said:


> I've had a look and will buy a generic S/Steel bracelet in the meantime as the official tag bracelet is around £200+


Craig, I was in the same predicament recently. I got such a great deal on a slightly newer F1 chronograph I couldn't pass it up but it came with the rubber strap. After looking around for a few months to no avail I bit the bullet and ordered a BA0858 bracelet from TAG Heuer. Best decision ever! It's a really well made, heavy bracelet. Quality wise, I would almost put it up there with an Omega Seamaster bracelet, almost.

I believe your particular model was available with two different bracelets. Early versions had the BA0850 and later versions had BA0858 (they're both 20mm). The "850" will be easier to find and cheaper, but I would encourage you to order the "858", I know you wont be disappointed with it.


----------



## Craig Whyte

I've just ordered a generic S/S bracelet, wasn't cheap at £50 but will look near as damn it like the official version until I can save a bit for official Tag Heuer version which I can't find cheaper than £250!!

thanks for the advice 'AussieAlex' will stick up some pics when I get it fitted at the jewellers!


----------



## Craig Whyte

As stated earlier, my fiancé bought me the WAH1110-0 FT6024 and it was bought in Italy 27/12/12.

i just had a look at it in the dark and the lume isn't working fully on the 12 and the hour markers on the 12 side of the watch.

its barely 4 months old.

any suggestions?? 

Thanks


----------



## DaveOl

I just bought a Tag Heur Formula One watch last week. I did not buy it for diving or swimming, but I noticed the bezel, with 60-240 minutes on it does not turn. Is this something new, as I have other watches, like my Breitling that turns counter clockwise. As I said though, I will not be using it to dive, so it really doesn't make any difference if it turns or not. 
It is a CAU1110 model with a black face and bezel with a ss bracelet.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

DaveOl said:


> I just bought a Tag Heur Formula One watch last week. I did not buy it for diving or swimming, but I noticed the bezel, with 60-240 minutes on it does not turn. Is this something new, as I have other watches, like my Breitling that turns counter clockwise. As I said though, I will not be using it to dive, so it really doesn't make any difference if it turns or not.
> It is a CAU1110 model with a black face and bezel with a ss bracelet.


Its not a dive bezel and will not turn. the numbers indicate rate of speed, not minutes. Google tachymeter for an explanation


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Craig Whyte said:


> As stated earlier, my fiancé bought me the WAH1110-0 FT6024 and it was bought in Italy 27/12/12.
> 
> i just had a look at it in the dark and the lume isn't working fully on the 12 and the hour markers on the 12 side of the watch.
> 
> its barely 4 months old.
> 
> any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks


was your sleeve partially covering the watch when exposed to light?


----------



## Tasopappas1

Really like the design of these. 
What is the largest size they make the f1 in?


----------



## DaveOl

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Its not a dive bezel and will not turn. the numbers indicate rate of speed, not minutes. Google tachymeter for an explanation


 Thanks for the answer, I'll look up Tachymeter on Google.
I should have noticed "Tachymetre" in bold letters on the bezel.


----------



## Craig Whyte

No, sent it back to wear she bought it and got a full refund. Bought me an F1 Grande Date as I got a discount due to the return so have a better model and it has the S/S strap so it wins on all accounts! Will put pictures up when I get a chance!

thanks though.


----------



## Craig Whyte

The new Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date, loving it! Just feels right on my wrist!


----------



## Craig Whyte

My new Tag Formula 1 Grande Date. I love it!!


----------



## docbp87

After cruising this thread, and a few others, I had to hop on a few sites and place bids on old style F1's... I'm 24 years old, and not in any position financially to be buying a new TAG, but a used F1 that is running, but maybe not aesthetically perfect is right up my alley. I hope to score one that maybe needs a new crystal and bezel or bracelet, because those are all things I can take care of myself. This forum is getting expensive.


----------



## Bmickdewey

I always have a Tag Heuer F1 in my collection. I have moved on to mostly automatics and much higher prices, but have enjoyed five in the past. All but one were black bezel and dial models, all non-chrono.

F1's were the first watches that I obsessed about on my lunch breaks visiting local ADs. The F1s still catch my eye!

My current selection.


----------



## devilzzz44

Recently bought a new F1 Grande Date black dial add into my collection..will post up the photo later..


----------



## edger

i bought a 2nd hand f1 alarm,, how will i know if it is authentic.. one of the tag crew ( TAGHEUER botique ) said , it is orig outside physically .. yet stil confused,, i decided to bring it to a watchmaker and opened it.. it looks good,, a gold - bronze color,, the watchmaker( not a tag authorized ) said it has to have a tagheuer mark or embrose inside that he did not found.. but its a swiss made.... is this a fake.. help


----------



## Drewbo

Just picked up my first Tag:









I'm a big fan of the Indy series. Have my eye on the Centennial LE version as my next pick up.


----------



## rapha

New born in the house!


----------



## My1stTag

Hello all! I just joined this forum. I have a Formula 1/CAC 1110-0, with the rubber strap. I'm on my third rubber strap with this watch. The first two straps were chewed up by one of my dogs and third one has a tear where the buckle is. I've looked for a replacement strap locally. I went to the local Jareds jeweler, which was pretty much a waste of time, and I won't be going back there for anything. 
I've looked online for a replacement strap and they run somewhere $40 (?) to over $300 (?). I don't really understand the wide margain of prices. I've thought about the metal bracelet too but, not sure if it can be attached to this model of watch.

Any help will be appreciated,


----------



## Road Atlanta Turn Six

I'm looking for a Bezel Click Spring for a Vintage Tag Heuer F1 watch #384.513 (what I call the Christmas watch). I understand the spring is made of plastic and different than most because the bezel has serrated teeth.

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks!

Randy


----------



## rapha

It's been almost a year that i was looking for this one! Only through special orders, but still nobody could get me one. 
Until some guy announced on mercadolivre (ebay from brazil) and it was a brand new! No use at all, and still a very nice price. 
Not retail price. So i made the deal and there he is.


----------



## devilzzz44

Here's mine Grande Date..Loving it.!


----------



## kjse7en

rapha said:


> It's been almost a year that i was looking for this one! Only through special orders, but still nobody could get me one.
> Until some guy announced on mercadolivre (ebay from brazil) and it was a brand new! No use at all, and still a very nice price.
> Not retail price. So i made the deal and there he is.


Very nice! I like it and has been on my list but no luck thus far 

Congratz and Enjoy...!


----------



## Vdubbinit

Road Atlanta Turn Six said:


> I'm looking for a Bezel Click Spring for a Vintage Tag Heuer F1 watch #384.513 (what I call the Christmas watch). I understand the spring is made of plastic and different than most because the bezel has serrated teeth.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Randy


Hi Randy,
I'm new here but I have a similar problem to you. I'm actually looking for a replacement bezel for my vintage blue/red F1. I think I've found a site that sells parts for vintage Tags, only problem I see is it a UK based site. I'm going to give it a try and I'll let you know how it works out. Not sure if it's OK to mention the site name in my post.

Jeff


----------



## wruck




----------



## devilzzz44

Nice Gulf Edition there..!



wruck said:


>


----------



## DocCasualty

Joined the F1 Club in 1997 with my gen3. Just got it back from an overhaul and shared my experience here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/thoughts-my-vintage-f1-tagheuer-customer-service-usa-866966.html


----------



## devilzzz44

Nice!!!

QUOTE=DocCasualty;6364034]Joined the F1 Club in 1997 with my gen3. Just got it back from an overhaul and shared my experience here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/thoughts-my-vintage-f1-tagheuer-customer-service-usa-866966.html



[/QUOTE]


----------



## CKL1213

classic


----------



## devilzzz44

Wanted a different feel so i decided to change the original ss strap to silicone strap for my Formula 1 Grande Date..


----------



## DocCasualty

I've never thought about doing that because the SS bracelet works so well for me but that looks nice. :-!


----------



## devilzzz44

Thanks DocCasualty, yeah thought of buying original Tag rubber strap but it cost a lil too much for a rubber though..ended up buying a silicone strap that cost me only about $15 bucks..



DocCasualty said:


> I've never thought about doing that because the SS bracelet works so well for me but that looks nice. :-!


----------



## CKL1213

can you show different angle for your straps?

look nice


----------



## devilzzz44

Hi CKL1213..here is some different angle shots as requested. Thanks.!
























CKL1213 said:


> can you show different angle for your straps?
> 
> look nice


----------



## CKL1213

it is stunning!

may I know where you bought it? which website?

you may PM me if you like


----------



## devilzzz44

Thanks bro..CKL1213 I bought the silicone strap from a local watch dealer back here in Malaysia..I think most of the watch dealer will have that..cheers..!!



CKL1213 said:


> it is stunning!
> 
> may I know where you bought it? which website?
> 
> you may PM me if you like


----------



## GhostGrizzly1

Long time browser, first time posting. Here's a pic of my new F1 Chrono Ceramic.


----------



## devilzzz44

Very nice F1 Chrono Ceramic!!



GhostGrizzly1 said:


> Long time browser, first time posting. Here's a pic of my new F1 Chrono Ceramic.
> 
> View attachment 1111549


----------



## deolidre

Great watches guys!! Hopefully i will be joining this club soon


----------



## Lilysdad

My new (to me) Grande Date


----------



## devilzzz44

Such a beauty!!!



Lilysdad said:


> View attachment 1112444
> 
> My new (to me) Grande Date


----------



## ultrasapien

Hi everybody!

does anyone here have any idea where to get a replacement for the rubber guards at the side of the tag f1? those black side guards of the f1 was not a very good idea by tag, but it still a good model cause it has character.


----------



## wruck

f1 gulf on 11' cooper s


----------



## scooby

This is still one of my favorite watches. Out of my entire collection, this is also the watch that my wife picked as her favorite. That actually shocked me, so I had to ask her "why"? She said that she couldn't fully explain it, but her eye was drawn to this one the most and that it looked great on my wrist. She said that it had character, and was the most unique and interesting piece that I had. She said that all my other watches looked the same:-d It is indeed a unique piece. I think the titanium carbide bezel with the silver markings really compliment the watch well|>


----------



## Bluemax189

Just picked this up today


----------



## kjse7en

Bluemax189 said:


> Just picked this up today


Awesome piece. Congrats!!

The blue hands are stunning |>


----------



## cal0i

Here's mine










Loving it more everyday!

Sent from the bottom of my .....


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Bluemax189 said:


> Just picked this up today


Great combination of color. Nice pickup


----------



## darkknightf1

Hi guys. I was saving for the ceramic F1 quartz but glad I didn't buy as have just seen the mechanical ones!! Now I have a hard decision! Do I go for the monochrome CAU2010 or the red flashed CAU2011?! I really like the original ceramic F1 in all monochrome with cermaic strap in the flesh. How do all you guys vote? Red or monochrome? First Look: TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16 Automatic - Page 2


----------



## kjse7en

darkknightf1 said:


> Hi guys. I was saving for the ceramic F1 quartz but glad I didn't buy as have just seen the mechanical ones!! Now I have a hard decision! Do I go for the monochrome CAU2010 or the red flashed CAU2011?! I really like the original ceramic F1 in all monochrome with cermaic strap in the flesh. How do all you guys vote? Red or monochrome? First Look: TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16 Automatic - Page 2


Personally I vote for the one with splash of red, that's the touch of racing which F1 rightfully belongs. But if it's the only watch then my vote for CAU2010 for versatility.


----------



## Doxiedad

Hey guys. I'm considering getting a Formula 1 Grande Date as my first swiss watch. Currently I have 2 Citizen Eco-Drives and a Seiko Automatic.
Any problems or reasons to avoid getting the Formula 1 Grande Date? It's MSRP is $1400 and it seems to me at least a lot for a quartz watch. That being said I do love the clean simple look and the seconds on a sub-dial.


----------



## CKL1213

which model of Grande Date?

WAH1010?


----------



## Drewbo

My second F1, a discontinued CAH1012.FT6026.

Picked it up in Vegas last week.


----------



## jabjams

Enjoying my Formula 1, purchased recently


----------



## Tom1983

Ok, so it has taken me 3 years to officially seek entry to this club but thought I would share my delivery today. I thought it would feel big on my wrist but it sits fine. My full collection of F1 watches is at the bottom.


----------



## kjse7en

Tom1983 said:


> Ok, so it has taken me 3 years to officially seek entry to this club but thought I would share my delivery today. I thought it would feel big on my wrist but it sits fine. My full collection of F1 watches is at the bottom.


Congrats on this new mechanical F1, very nice piece and the sportiest in the Cal.16 F1 range. If i remember correctly, this model only comes with rubber strap. do you think the bracelet on your CAH7011 would fit?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Tom1983 said:


> Ok, so it has taken me 3 years to officially seek entry to this club but thought I would share my delivery today. I thought it would feel big on my wrist but it sits fine. My full collection of F1 watches is at the bottom.


The nice thing about the F1 is that even the larger 44mm fits well because there are no lugs to extend over smaller wrists.

Is that one titanium or black over steel?


----------



## enricodepaoli

Tom1983 said:


> Ok, so it has taken me 3 years to officially seek entry to this club but thought I would share my delivery today. I thought it would feel big on my wrist but it sits fine. My full collection of F1 watches is at the bottom.


Had not seen this model yet... Nice !!


----------



## Tom1983

kjse7en said:


> Congrats on this new mechanical F1, very nice piece and the sportiest in the Cal.16 F1 range. If i remember correctly, this model only comes with rubber strap. do you think the bracelet on your CAH7011 would fit?


It does only come with a rubber strap and it is the first rubber strapped watch I have bought. Not sure whether the 7011 strap will go on. I don't think I would like the rubber strap on he 7011 though, I know that much!

I am really pleased that TH have brought out a mechanical F1. It was just perfect for me as a) I am an F1 anorak b) I love Tags and c) I support Blackpool Football Club (who play in tangerine).


----------



## Tom1983

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The nice thing about the F1 is that even the larger 44mm fits well because there are no lugs to extend over smaller wrists.
> 
> Is that one titanium or black over steel?


It is black over steel.

If anybody is concerned about the size, they shouldn't be - even at 44mm this sits fine on my very girly little wrists!!


----------



## Nezmo

Had this some time.


----------



## tmd96

nice f1. what year is this?


----------



## balzebub

Basic F1 grand date...


----------



## tmd96

In the top photo there is my formula 1 on the right and a classic 2000 on the left. Formula ones are just beautiful timepieces for any occasion.


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

Love this thing!!!

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A5JtdOXmY91N3


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^ looks good


----------



## 3zero7

the big and the small


----------



## Terpits




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^ Special Edition?


----------



## Terpits

No sir. It is the CAU1110 but taken with my phone's camera effects. I thought it looked rather nice in that color scheme. But wow @ the new F1 though.


----------



## tagheuerf1stealth

OK, here's mine.


----------



## wruck

nice black ops tag =)


----------



## Terpits

This is nice. Can you post a pic showing the luminance of the dial? Thank you.



tagheuerf1stealth said:


> OK, here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 1155256


----------



## tagheuerf1stealth

Terpits said:


> This is nice. Can you post a pic showing the luminance of the dial? Thank you.


I tried to take a photo, but it wouldn't work. I need a tripod and a longer exposure.

Anyway, the luminance is NOT that good on these particular Tags. I think the Luminova
formula had to be changed to make it black. Also, this is a common complaint about this
model.

See reviews here: TAG Heuer Men's CAU1114.FT6024 Formula 1 Black Dial Black Strap Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Terpits

Thanks for the attempt. Still a nice a very nice watch.



tagheuerf1stealth said:


> I tried to take a photo, but it wouldn't work. I need a tripod and a longer exposure.
> 
> Anyway, the luminance is NOT that good on these particular Tags. I think the Luminova
> formula had to be changed to make it black. Also, this is a common complaint about this
> model.
> 
> See reviews here: TAG Heuer Men's CAU1114.FT6024 Formula 1 Black Dial Black Strap Chronograph Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## wruck




----------



## CKL1213

nice car


----------



## imagwai

Arrived today to join the collection. My second Tag...


----------



## streak03

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a CAU1113.BA0858 from a Tag Boutique in Dubai, and was wondering if anyone would happen to know the Ronda movement number. I'm talking to the guys at MCWW about changing out the hands on it and they were asking.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Taga

Mine..



















44mm & 41mm respectively on 6.7" wrist


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

very clean look on that white dial


----------



## balzebub

streak03 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just bought a CAU1113.BA0858 from a Tag Boutique in Dubai, and was wondering if anyone would happen to know the Ronda movement number. I'm talking to the guys at MCWW about changing out the hands on it and they were asking.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 1165148


Wouldn't modding the watch like changing the hands void the tag warranty on the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doxiedad

J_Ellis_Tag said:


> Love this thing!!!
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A5JtdOXmY91N3


That's the very model I've had my eyes on. Any regrets buying it? Conventional wisdom says not to spend big money on a quartz, but I must admit the idea of low maintenance cost has got me very interested in getting a Formula 1 instead of an Aquaracer. That plus I'm a huge F1 fan


----------



## Doxiedad

CKL1213 said:


> which model of Grande Date?
> 
> WAH1010?


WAU1112 Watches For Men - Watches For Women | TAG HEUER


----------



## streak03

balzebub said:


> Wouldn't modding the watch like changing the hands void the tag warranty on the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Probably would I imagine, but I have a hard time seeing the hands when they are over the small silver dials...


----------



## isaactanjs

After 2years on the metal bracelet, finally decided to go for a different look. Here's my trusty ol' F1 on the Hirsch Grand Duke 20mm leather wrist strap.


----------



## Smk9lvr

That is called a statement piece and of course. HOT!


----------



## Bueller67

My F1 Chrono


----------



## jeffgo888

Nice watch...i like this. I have the CAU1117 ( the red aluminum bezel one) and I agree with the Lumens. Not too bad but certainly not as good as the other TAG lines.

thanks and wear it in Good health



Terpits said:


> This is nice. Can you post a pic showing the luminance of the dial? Thank you.


----------



## TAGlLover

I join this club.

My new plaything.I love it.

















Sorry for the bad quality Smartphone pics.


----------



## szpila9

Hi! Everyone! I just bought Tag Heuer Formula 1 model: WAH1111.BA0850 just like that

Can you tell me from which year is this watch/model? It is old? I saw a lot of Formula designs but this white one is the best for me 

Can you wrote me a little bit more about this model?

Regards!
Kamil


----------



## POLNA52

Hello,

Since monday i have a TAG Heuer Formula 1 WAU111A.EPF9885. I'm happy but the instructions can't explain the ALARM ! Have you the instruction for adjust the alarm ?

thanks you !


----------



## enricodepaoli

POLNA52 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Since monday i have a TAG Heuer Formula 1 WAU111A.EPF9885. I'm happy but the instructions can't explain the ALARM ! Have you the instruction for adjust the alarm ?
> 
> thanks you !


You have not done you SEARCH homework ! Here are some links :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-formula-1-alarm-need-help-setting-alarm-157564.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-formula-1-alarm-hard-set-up-help-461448.html

http://www.uhrenhandel.ch/shop/Downloads/ba4120.Be.pdf


----------



## spaceboy13

Limited edition SpaceX formula 1. Only 300 made...


----------



## kris-chan

can anybody tell me why the formula one 2013 all in 42mm? it's kinda too small for someone got big size hands including me


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

kris-chan said:


> can anybody tell me why the formula one 2013 all in 42mm? it's kinda too small for someone got big size hands including me


Plenty of 44mm F1 watches out there if 42 is too small


----------



## maub

WAH1110.BA0858, bought it yesterday!


----------



## jkstyle834

just bought this 2 days ago... formula 1 chronograph stainless steel bezel with black dial. sexy.









but i have a problem with this watch.... ok so the small second dial (very right dial of chrono) is right on the line every second... but when i turn the stop watch on... the big red seconds needle for the stop watch is off the line... like little past second marks all around the dial.... but it hits the exact line after 30secs and goes off again after 60sec... is this normal? do you guys have the same problem? i dont doubt the authenticity cause i bought it at tag heuer boutique. is this something repairable? or should i not bother about it? is this happening because this model is not an approved chrono model? or do you guys even understand what im trying to say? lol


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Very normal. I would venture that most chronos do not hit marks all the way around the dial. nature of the beast.

Not sure what you mean by an approved chrono model. Its a Ronda movement used by many brands...nothing to do with TAG as they just install the movement.


----------



## sleong

Here's mine, not 1 not 2 but 3 Formula1  and an Exclusive(my first TAG)


----------



## Terpits

I've always had a love-hate thing going with my CAU strap. I love it because it's A, rubber. Which I think F1s just look awesome with and B, the buckle is great. But I hate it because of the A, too many logos and brand; B, the ridges and grooves keep dust and dirt and soap scum and powder, and C, the underside is as thick as the watch itself. I got a Kevlar strap. I don't know if I will keep it. I miss the rubber.

Original









After market strap









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ChronoScot

Old School F1! This was bought in 1995, my first expensive watch and my daily wearer for over six years. I really loved this watch! Quite amusing to realise today how small it seems at only ~35mm in diameter. It will never leave my collection for sentimental reasons, though I have trouble picturing myself ever wearing it again.

Here it is with new and old bezel and beside my Planet Ocean for size comparison.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^
Nice combo!


----------



## chrishiew

Hi everyone,

Sorry if it this is not appropriate to ask here.

I was wondering anyone had tried this aftermarket bracelet with your Tag F1 watch? Here is the link: Watch band 20mm solid stainless steel matt from Eichmueller

I am currently looking at getting an aftermarket bracelet for my F1 watch and had my eyes on this but afraid it might not fit the shielded lugs (20mm).

Any feedback or advice are deeply appreciated .. :-!:-!

Thank you.


----------



## spena

thinking of getting a TH Formula 1 for my next timepiece (hopefully the last one for this year ). 

Im interested in WAU1111.BA0858 because of the white and black combination but the only thing holding me back is it being quartz and AD qouted me $1000 before tax. Never paid this much for a quartz, is this timepiece worth it?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

chrishiew said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if it this is not appropriate to ask here.
> 
> I was wondering anyone had tried this aftermarket bracelet with your Tag F1 watch? Here is the link: Watch band 20mm solid stainless steel matt from Eichmueller
> 
> I am currently looking at getting an aftermarket bracelet for my F1 watch and had my eyes on this but afraid it might not fit the shielded lugs (20mm).
> 
> Any feedback or advice are deeply appreciated .. :-!:-!
> 
> Thank you.


any 20mm strap and bracelet will fit.


----------



## elfudge

Indy 500 with rubber band.










Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lordhelmut

After chrono version, I bought another one.
44 mm - much better


----------



## Richerson

lordhelmut said:


> After chrono version, I bought another one.
> 44 mm - much better


Beautiful


----------



## bryanachong

Richerson said:


> Beautiful


Beautiful with Bro.

Need to ask where and how much you buy from?

And to all bros here, can ask if installment payment is possible with the boutique outlets? Not working yet hence want to get my first tag in a better way!

For the watch above is it sapphire crystal and 44mm?

Thanks all


----------



## Richerson

bryanachong said:


> Beautiful with Bro.
> 
> Need to ask where and how much you buy from?
> 
> And to all bros here, can ask if installment payment is possible with the boutique outlets? Not working yet hence want to get my first tag in a better way!
> 
> For the watch above is it sapphire crystal and 44mm?
> 
> Thanks all


don't know,
yes
yes


----------



## Terpits




----------



## Sabeking

Year and model of this, please? I love the simplicity...



sixtysix said:


>


----------



## Drewbo

Sabeking said:


> Year and model of this, please? I love the simplicity...


Looks like a *WAC1111.BA0850* from 2004.

http://calibre11.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/gallery/formula-1-launch-2004/Scans054.jpg


----------



## Doxiedad

I just purchased my first nice watch today. It's a Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date. Reference WAU1112
I absolutely love the clean look and quality feel of it and look forward to getting many years of service from it


----------



## johnpatricklopez

My first Tag... Wonderful watch.


----------



## alexswe

New to the forum and (rather) new to Tag Heuer as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faticone

Got this vintage '90 gen1 piece from my father, it was his daily for about 10 years, still runs like a champ...
I'm looking into replacing the bezel and obtaining an OEM rubber strap
but rocking it on a red white and blue NATO seems perfect for now


----------



## jrh1194

That is a very cool classic that you have. I hope you will enjoy it like your father did.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## epezikpajoow

Yep, the watch above is 44mm and fitted with sapphire crystal. I tot this one a few days ago and it is much, much better then I expected.




Eric


----------



## alexswe

Nice one, I found that the biggest mistake of purchasing my current Formula 1 was the complete lack of lume, annoys the hell out of me..


----------



## apearso

Club joined!










I really do dislike the plastic box though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NedSchneebly

My f1. Love it but might also want to pick up an older model as well.


----------



## scuba185

My near 20 year old WA1218 (midsize), that I wore every day from the age of 12 to 30, until I got my Aquaracer

It's been rebuilt once or twice so still looks pretty good; on it's 3rd bezel and just had new crystal put in

I love the white face in contrast with the black bezel.









When I was younger I had the ladies size blue/red version and my dad still has the midsize black/red with the black case


----------



## Kojisan

epezikpajoow said:


> Yep, the watch above is 44mm and fitted with sapphire crystal. I tot this one a few days ago and it is much, much better then I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


This is the model of the Formula 1 that I am really interested in. Curious though, does the whole face lume? It looks like it in your picture?


----------



## epezikpajoow

It is, the face is all lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisfarnworth

That's one cool photo!


----------



## Chrisfarnworth

Bitto said:


> wow man! i love this pic! it looks sick, tough and so cool!!! (both ways literally!!!)


Cool photo!


----------



## Gigazord

New to the club and forum!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Nice RED Tag! Enjoy the Forum!


----------



## Tagman1

Hello ladies and gentleman, I am brand new to the forum (I recently bought 2 Tags, a Formula One WAH1111 as well as a WJF2113 Link Tiger Woods edition watch) and I have a question for mosfetaus (or any other member who may know how to fix my problem) becase I see in his pic he has the same thing written on the side of his watch. The WAH1111 Formula 1 has Tag Heuer engraved on the side of the watch. The problem is, the Tag Heuer on my watch is fading, and it's basically already half way gone. Is there a safe cleaner (or another way) that I can take the rest of the Tag Heuer black ink off with? The Tag Heuer would still show, but it would be just the engraving showing, which is the same color of the watch. However, it's better than it looking faded. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I bought it from ebay almost new, but I have been very disappointed at how it faded so fast. Also, I just bought an Aquaracer that I am waiting on in the mail, so I'm sure I will be posting much more on this site. Thanks again and it's nice to meet you all and to be a part of this forum.....hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Ash85

my tag heuer f1 grand date chronograph


----------



## mark_uk

Just registered with the site, first job, join the F1 club


----------



## AussieAlex

I posted a photo of my CAU1111 on a leather strap a few pages back. Here it is now fitted with a BA0858 bracelet.


----------



## 92hatchattack

My second F1. Really digging this thing. Its unique. Its one of the two watches I recieved as a 5 year service award. (I kinda work for Tag)


----------



## shigga

I have the chance to pick this up for $350. Is it a good deal or is it to much? Thanks.


----------



## imagwai

Good deal I think

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 92hatchattack

Carefully inspect the condition of the rubber on the case. If it looks worn or seems to be too soft I would pass.


----------



## marcelotw79

Here is mine!

From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## Drewbo

My newest addition just arrived in the mail!


----------



## WillLight

Drewbo said:


> My newest addition just arrived in the mail!


Same here m8, 
Just arrived before Christmas.









*Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Men's 44mm Quartz Date Watch WAH1010BA0854

Love it )*

BTW for those who seek great deals, this is my first Tag Heuer, the rrp price for it is 1225$ but it is currently on sale for 820$+-


----------



## myk505

I was wondering if someone here could help direct me to a Formula 1 Grande Date with full lume dial?

Which year was this watch released? can I still get them anywhere or are any members interested in selling?


----------



## WillLight

myk505 said:


> I was wondering if someone here could help direct me to a Formula 1 Grande Date with full lume dial?
> 
> Which year was this watch released? can I still get them anywhere or are any members interested in selling?


Model year - 2011

here you go, Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Men's 44mm Quartz Date Watch WAH1010BA0854 you can also find it on eBay and Amazon too.


----------



## ankur

Guys 

I am considering between formula 1 and Rado True 

i know you guys are already sold to formula one but still any impartial inputs will be appreciated


----------



## Scrubba

Considering this is a Tag Heuer section, an impartial recommendation is unlikely


----------



## starspangled

newest member of my collection


----------



## jeffrsho

Here us a shot of one of my Formula 1 watches...absolutely love it!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kovalchuk

My entrance...


----------



## samr46

Beware of the black on black in black F1 version. I own it and cannot read the dial except in brightest daylight. Very cool looking but not practical. any offers?..


----------



## Lumejunkie

My first but not last F1


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aljohn Tecson

formula one it is


----------



## hockeyman92

Hi everyone,

Kind of new to the watch scene. Want to start off with an older F1 from 1990. What do ya'll think of this one - is it worth it for under $100? Works fine but strap is missing - I could probably find another strap online somewhere. And what's your opinion on the old F1s from the 90s?


----------



## Kovalchuk

^^^ If you had that properly refurbished it would have a crazy retro look to it. I would take the plunge... assuming it is functional and authentic.


----------



## Jonbe

Wife's and bro in laws tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restr199

My last two additions. Couldn't decide on a color so just went with both!!! Cheers


----------



## Richerson

Restr199 said:


> My last two additions. Couldn't decide on a color so just went with both!!! Cheers
> View attachment 1369801
> View attachment 1369802
> View attachment 1369803


opposites of the same watch, cool


----------



## tyronegaa

Could anyone give me an idea if this f1 is genuine please Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gents Watch | eBay


----------



## Kovalchuk

tyronegaa said:


> Could anyone give me an idea if this f1 is genuine please Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gents Watch | eBay


Looks good to me.

I own the exact same watch, and a quick exam seems to match up.


----------



## LS2GTO2006

I just picked up my first Tag Heuer ever, the 2011 Formula 1 CAU1117. I have eyed Formula 1 watches for some time but never could really find one I really liked enough to purchase. Until of course I saw the Red/Black version, I was sold immediately. I absolutely love the color, but I feel the red looks much better in brighter lights/pictures that brings out the deeper red versus the more red/maroon (can't think of the color) that the watch actually is. I have bigger watches in my collection and coming from my most recent Tissot Seastar 1000 (2011) Chronograph, I will need to get used to the smaller watch size.

All in all very happy with my purchase, and happy to have a watch from a sport I am absolutely in love and obsessed with.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Javier.marti

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianmasters

For sale F1 Grande, date, chrono, or swap for black face?https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200778639108062&set=pcb.10200778642628150&type=1&theater


----------



## P1723

Here is mine


----------



## HardboiledWriter

Hope I am posting in the correct thread ... any info on the average price for a mid-1990's ladies F1 (stainless bracelet) in excellent/near mint condition?


----------



## anonymousmoose

HardboiledWriter said:


> Hope I am posting in the correct thread ... any info on the average price for a mid-1990's ladies F1 (stainless bracelet) in excellent/near mint condition?


Not correct thread. Try posting a new thread on the forum . This thread is to show off your F1.


----------



## Hicksmat

And I'm contemplating selling. Less than 2 years old. I'm the original owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardboiledWriter

anonymousmoose said:


> Not correct thread. Try posting a new thread on the forum . This thread is to show off your F1.


Thanks


----------



## Connoistre

Just joined the club with a panda CAU1111. It's gonna be my car show and race day watch. Very excited. Is there a source for authentic rubber straps other than the local AD?


----------



## Iron Man

Well gang, I got my Tag cherry broke. I went on a cruise with my wife and came home with the new Tag Formula 1 Calibre 16 automatic. It is on my wrist right now and has joined my collection of Omegas, Tissots, and Longines watches (I have other brands, but too many to mention).


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 888blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soontae0117

Question !!!!?
I need to replace my tag heuer formula 1 kimi räikkönen limited edition CAH1014 BA0854 battery.
What size or number battery do i need to buy?? Reneta brand??


----------



## ShaggyDog

soontae0117 said:


> Question !!!!?
> I need to replace my tag heuer formula 1 kimi räikkönen limited edition CAH1014 BA0854 battery.
> What size or number battery do i need to buy?? Reneta brand??


IIRC it takes a Duracell D.


----------



## soontae0117

Seriously? Come on.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

very nice. clean but sufficiently impressive face...


anonymousmoose said:


>


----------



## tman69

.


----------



## tman69

how much should i pay for a first gen formula one tag in really nice shape?


----------



## cfw

tman69 said:


> how much should i pay for a first gen formula one tag in really nice shape?


Depends is it a first edition, the one with fiber glass color coated casing or a second edition with ss casing?

If its a first edition with box and manuals I'll go up to $300, but if its a second edition $200 would be my max, there is a guy on ebay from Japan that has nice one every once and awhile, I think is name is fujitimtravller or some thing like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcp

After hearing that the Formula One line was getting automatic movements, I had to seek one out. I've been a proud owner of the F1 Cal 16 for a few months now -- I think it is a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## JWNY

Time to get sporty


----------



## sgtiger

My first F1 (and Tag) checking in! Chronotimer.

I thought it looked great in pictures. Looks even better in person.


----------



## Balbir Atwal

gmcp said:


> After hearing that the Formula One line was getting automatic movements, I had to seek one out. I've been a proud owner of the F1 Cal 16 for a few months now -- I think it is a beautiful timepiece.
> 
> View attachment 1480573


Can u plz give me an idea about the quality of the watch as the movement .... If it's a great movement of some cheap one used in tag . I've a Breitling and looking for automatic tag but this one


----------



## gmcp

It is an ETA base movement which is a reliable workhorse but nothing you may consider "special," such as an in-house movement. The F1 series does not have an exhibition case back if that matters to you. The calibre 16 keeps excellent time.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I believe these F1s now use the Sellita SW500 (7750 clone). This was also confirmed by my regional TAG rep.

Ive tried on bothe the orange rubber strap model and the anthracite dial in the above picture. The steel/ceramic, in my opinion just felt like a more solid watch.

Obviously, part of this is due to the lightweight of the strap model as both watch are the same size and movement. The orange looks cool in pics and is very nice but I feel the steel model has more of the "it" factor.


----------



## sryukon

I'm back in the F1 club! I've had a black dial and blue dial and sold them awhile back and missed them so I found another and picked it up I love the bracelet on the F1!!


----------



## Jurgen Daems

tman69 said:


> how much should i pay for a first gen formula one tag in really nice shape?


I recently bought a fully restored to mint condition f1 1st gen with steel bracelet (jubilee) from an online watchshop in the UK. If you are interested I can give you the link through pm.

If you wanna see it -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/got-my-2nd-tag-thought-time-some-pictures-992210.html


----------



## sickened1

Got this like a year ago. Great watch.

Formula 1 Grande Date 42mm


----------



## Mech4niq

Fresh Formula 1 club member.


----------



## Mech4niq

Ebay catch. There is a good selection of them out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazygeek

That looks awesome


----------



## wjw0006

Just purchased my first TAG! I'm glad I opted for the older grande date (44mm) versus the smaller 42mm version.


----------



## brad in nc

My choice was the 44mm lume dial as well. Awesome wrist presence!
  
 
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wjw0006

very nice! what I really like about the grande date is that even though it's a quartz, because of the smaller dial within the face of the watch, it does not have a large second hand that is clicking all around the face.


----------



## omegarider

Time to join the club, bought this at the beginning of last year.


----------



## chas1723

Just joined the forum. My Formula 1 that I have had about 5 years.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Balbir Atwal

Hi guys 
Iam looking to buy tag heuer formula 1 16 calibre automatic watch ... But I like the orange dial with rubber bracelet .. It's quite like my Victorinox sledge hammer ...








What do u guys say about it .. How is this machine compared to other automatic tag .


----------



## omegarider

Balbir Atwal said:


> Hi guys
> Iam looking to buy tag heuer formula 1 16 calibre automatic watch ... But I like the orange dial with rubber bracelet .. It's quite like my Victorinox sledge hammer ...
> 
> What do u guys say about it .. How is this machine compared to other automatic tag .


Currently the orange one is my favorite F1 automatic, if I were to get another TAG F1, this would be the one. There is a good review on the calibre11.com website. Although David isn't favoring the clasp on the rubber strap, I think it shouldn't be that bad.

http://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-formula-1-calibre-16-chronograph-review/
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rades

Picked up my first "luxury" watch on the weekend


----------



## aandrew




----------



## DLA

I got this for Father's Day! My first TAG Heuer. Then I bought the Grande a week later.


----------



## DLA

valel46 said:


> Time to join the club, bought this at the beginning of last year.
> 
> View attachment 1512812


That is awesomeness.


----------



## Wlover

F1 Chronotimer & Kirium F1


----------



## P1723

Just had a changed strap. ..
Does it look incompatible? Honest opinions pls. ..


----------



## DLA

^ looks fine to me.


----------



## topsailstar

I have had my Grande Date for 4 years now and it gets a lot of wrist time. Very solid, great looking watch.


----------



## TysonJones

Im in! And a black dial one of the same on the way:


----------



## harshad4005

My favourite formula 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scufutz

How about this one RIP Senna









Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## warrentime

harshad4005 said:


> My favourite formula 1


I agree wholeheartedly! |>


----------



## ponti33609

I picked this up as a quick back-up (CAH1113.BA0850) while my 2000 was in for a full service and couldn't be watch-less (WK1113/0 Blue Dial). This is the 3rd purchase from the Orlando Tag Outlet. Purchased over the phone like my others. Asked what they had on sale and this hit the mark at $799. I couldn't find used ones less on eBay.

Anyway, Very happy with it. Just got my 2000 back so now I have options. Previously I purchased my wife a F1 Sharapova Edition (WAC1216.BA0852) with the diamond bezel and pink mother of pearl for $999. I think the retail when they were a current model was ~$2,500. These outlets have some nice deals if you are okay with not having the latest models.



Regards,
Bob


----------



## Trickydick

I thought I'd join the F1 club with my new acquisition. Worth every penny!


----------



## TysonJones

A few shots of the Formula 1's on my recent vaca:


----------



## manctom

Bought a new Calibre 6 F1 today, thought I'd share some photos.

Really pleased with it.

Hope I've done this right, my first post!


----------



## Cyclenby

Purchased this in the Bahamas was told these are not available at local AD - it was the Steve McQueen Gulf and stripes that had me sold!


----------



## kazuya47

Got myself the gulf edition! attached a matching nato strap on it!















Compliments my gulf edition collection! 
When small brother separated from birth, meets big brother


----------



## TysonJones

Just got a 1985 vintage tag f1 to go along with my newer ones. However it was too small at 36mm so im selling it, but first let me post a pic first.


----------



## RaceWatchAddict

Hello, I own a somewhat early version of the Formula 1 Professional with the Red Face but no Chronograph. Just the Date. And there aren't any numbers on the dial. 
The Date Window is located where the 3 should be. I have been looking everywhere to find out what an acceptable time span for the date to switch over is and in my case
after midnight. My watch has been just sitting for years not being used because of a Dead Battery. I just had it serviced for a new battery and pressure test for 50 dollars at a dealer.
I don't believe I ever scrutinized the date change like I am now because the watch was a gift when I got it and I just enjoyed wearing it well for not very long before the battery died.
OK so now the date appears to consistently change at 6 to 7 minutes after midnight with out wearing it. So its just sitting still. So That is 12.065 am. I would like to know from you very knowledgeable 
people if this is acceptable?

The one thing I havnt tried is when I set the time is to move the minute hand forward and back it up. I have played around with multiple tries so I get consistent placement of the hands. What it looksl
like is happening is the hour hand has to clear the entire 12 hour marker before the date changes.

I called tag and talked to a lady and she said well it could just be how that movement is designed and then she changed her mind and said it should change 2 to 3 minutes after midnight and that I should send it in for a major service costing probably more than 150 dollars. I have read stories where people send their watches to them for things like this and nothing gets changed. So I wanted to see if some experts could tell me their opinions. thanks if you can.


----------



## imagwai

RaceWatchAddict said:


> Hello, I own a somewhat early version of the Formula 1 Professional with the Red Face but no Chronograph. Just the Date. And there aren't any numbers on the dial.
> The Date Window is located where the 3 should be. I have been looking everywhere to find out what an acceptable time span for the date to switch over is and in my case
> after midnight. My watch has been just sitting for years not being used because of a Dead Battery. I just had it serviced for a new battery and pressure test for 50 dollars at a dealer.
> I don't believe I ever scrutinized the date change like I am now because the watch was a gift when I got it and I just enjoyed wearing it well for not very long before the battery died.
> OK so now the date appears to consistently change at 6 to 7 minutes after midnight with out wearing it. So its just sitting still. So That is 12.065 am. I would like to know from you very knowledgeable
> people if this is acceptable?
> 
> The one thing I havnt tried is when I set the time is to move the minute hand forward and back it up. I have played around with multiple tries so I get consistent placement of the hands. What it looksl
> like is happening is the hour hand has to clear the entire 12 hour marker before the date changes.
> 
> I called tag and talked to a lady and she said well it could just be how that movement is designed and then she changed her mind and said it should change 2 to 3 minutes after midnight and that I should send it in for a major service costing probably more than 150 dollars. I have read stories where people send their watches to them for things like this and nothing gets changed. So I wanted to see if some experts could tell me their opinions. thanks if you can.
> 
> View attachment 1593694


Sounds fine to me. How often do you need to check the date around midnight anyway?


----------



## decipher28

Agree that is normal operation with a date change.You perhaps could get it a little closer to midnight if you replaced the hands on their arbors if you wished.The date jumper flicks the date wheel over a slight period of engagement which isn't instantaneous.


----------



## RaceWatchAddict

decipher28 said:


> Agree that is normal operation with a date change.You perhaps could get it a little closer to midnight if you replaced the hands on their arbors if you wished.The date jumper flicks the date wheel over a slight period of engagement which isn't instantaneous.


I really want to thank you for replying to me. Over the past couple of days I have learned a lot and become confused about Tag. I own 2 of them. I am fixing my Tag I bought in 1995 right now.
But back to the Red one model WAH1000 in my picture. If you wouldn't mind maybe helping me out with the following. About the date change I did find the following info:
"This movement keeps the date perfectly centered in its cut-out until about 11:55PM. This is absolutely phenomenal for a watch at this price point ($990 retail, $619 at Costco). The date shift is fully complete by 12:07." so when reading this i realize my watch is operating exactly in this fashion. So my other observations , questions, are this.

When i set the date the hour and minute hands have a good bit of slack when you turn the crown. You have to really work at moving the crown carefully to position the minute hand. I also found info saying that you should set the minute hand a little ahead of the minute you are set on with second hand on zero. This does work but is my watch supposed to have this slack when turning the crown and the hands move irregularly a little. You know what I mean?.

And here is a noob question or statement of what I should think. I have found that there is some serious HATE for Tag Heuer for apparently using seiko movements. I guess my Formula 1 has this seiko movement and maybe the watch I bought in 1995 might have it to.

What do you guys think about this that own and like your Tags and is this all true or some crap. I do admit I dont like all that play in the hands when setting the time and having to place the minute hand very carefully to get he time set right.

I am a total consumer guy that is going from using a cell phone back to using a watch. its been years since I have worn a watch. But there is that addiction syndrome in the back of my mind. yikes.


----------



## imagwai

It can be a fiddly process setting the time precisely on any watch. It doesn't sound like yours has a problem.

As for Seiko movements, any controversy relates to when TAG released the 1887 automatic chronograph movement. They promoted it as an in-house movement, which it technically is, but it emerged that some of the design had come from a patent they'd bought from Seiko. It's still a great movement. But it has nothing to do with your F1!


----------



## decipher28

RaceWatchAddict said:


> I really want to thank you for replying to me.
> 
> When i set the date the hour and minute hands have a good bit of slack when you turn the crown. You have to really work at moving the crown carefully to position the minute hand. I also found info saying that you should set the minute hand a little ahead of the minute you are set on with second hand on zero. This does work but is my watch supposed to have this slack when turning the crown and the hands move irregularly a little. You know what I mean?.


It is quite normal for some watch movements to have a bit of play/slack within the gear train.Which becomes present when setting the time.Your watch movement is fine.



RaceWatchAddict said:


> And here is a noob question or statement of what I should think. I have found that there is some serious HATE for Tag Heuer for apparently using seiko movements. I guess my Formula 1 has this seiko movement and maybe the watch I bought in 1995 might have it to.


Imagwai has already answered that for you.Your watch doesn't have the calibre 1887 movement which caused a little controversy when TAG Heuer claimed "in-house made and developed" movement.



RaceWatchAddict said:


> What do you guys think about this that own and like your Tags and is this all true or some crap. I do admit I dont like all that play in the hands when setting the time and having to place the minute hand very carefully to get he time set right.


In the whole context of things it isn't really a big deal,sure they made a marketing error but that's all it was.The company's rich horological history speaks for itself.The play in the hands is just one of the quirks of some movements.Hope that helps .


----------



## RaceWatchAddict

Thanks deciper28, I really appreciate your help. I really do like the Formula 1 I have and I really love the Tag I bought in 1995. So I have now spent like 150 dollars on both watches to get them working again and I am glad I did that rather than just buying another watch. Damn Now that I am kinda sucked into the Wristwatch addiction, I really need to look for the nearest escape you know what I mean? In other words The Jeweler fixing my Tags kept bringing up Rolex so ah, I keep thinking about it. But anyway, Ive enjoyed coming to the forum here and will read more about all the extremely awesome watches there are out there that I would like to see. I do know there is a lot of junk being sold for over 400 dollars even watching You tube videos like Luminox. Sheesh horrible.


----------



## Wotton1981

i really loved 'my' WAH1111. Regret selling. Reckon sooner than later i'l find and purchase another.


----------



## jeffgo888

92hatchattack said:


> My second F1. Really digging this thing. Its unique. Its one of the two watches I recieved as a 5 year service award. (I kinda work for Tag)
> 
> View attachment 1312499


Kinda work for TAG???
not fairrr~!~!

hahahaa...
nice....I have same watch.....tried to sell it on the Bay..but never got the price i wanted....i chalk it up to fate..and upper signs, that i shiould not sell it..
so i took it off the market...and am keeping it..

Sent it back to TAG yday for recalibration


----------



## RaceWatchAddict

Well just plain come on with my Formula 1. What does it want from me you know? Ok after numerous time changes and date changes in an attempt to get it to role over like it is supposed to ACCORDING TO TAG!
to roll over at about 2 to 3 minutes after midnight. Ill be damned it did in fact roll over to 8-19-14 at 12.02am roughly just a few minutes ago. Only thing i can think is that some dates work correctly and some dont.
IS THIS POSSIBLE? Could changing dates on the 3rd to the 4th take 12.10am to change and then this new observation? I don't think this is working correctly. I have worked with the play in the watch hands so I could get the hour hand more in a forward position so it will pass 12 o'clock faster. maybe I have done that. LOOK The watch sat in drawer for years with no battery life and i have no idea what that would do to a quartz movement but what I do know is a happy giddy lady at Tag was more than happy to tell me that my watch ABSOLUTELY needs a major service STARTING AT A MIN price of I believe 150 dollars. This doesn't include sh.. extra parts or anything that may be needed they say. I still insist on thinking they would take my 150 and send it back and GLADLY GLADLY say there is nothing wrong with it. What is your verdict here. 
incidentally my 1500 series Tag ive had forever is now working so flawlessly I am thinking the ETA movement in it is FAR superior than the ETA movement in the 1000 dollar Formula 1. I want a good watch. If I am going to spend a grand I want a watch that can perform as good as the 1500 series Tag. Just maddening.


----------



## exoticwatches

manctom said:


> Bought a new Calibre 6 F1 today, thought I'd share some photos.
> 
> Really pleased with it.
> 
> Hope I've done this right, my first post!


Hi,

Very nice looking indeed the new 2014 Formula 1 Calibre 6 automatic. How are you finding it ? Is it keeping good time ? Build quality ? And does it come with spare rubber straps ?


----------



## TysonJones

New Shot of one of the F1's, but this time on crocodile from Clockworksynergy.


----------



## jeffgo888




----------



## jeffgo888

Gosh guys..sorry..not sure how that went in...


----------



## ZENSKX781

My newest and oldest F1
Terrible pic but here she is.


----------



## harshad4005

Lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjtyson

Hello guys. New to the beauty of the F1 (thanks Worn & Wound). Still learning how to tell a fake from a real one. If someone has a chance, can you look at this guy on The Bay: Authentic Tag Heuer Formula 1 F1 Ratchet Bzl Black Strap | eBay

Ideas? Should I pass?

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## TysonJones

In honor of 9/11 I figured this was appropriate:


----------



## Setone

My 9+ year old F1.

Sadly I don't wear it out anymore, as the rubber has severely deteriorated.


----------



## alx007

I was one of these guys that started disliking anything quartz after I got the watch bug. And I was a guy who had a pretty interesting relationship with Tag Heuer - I liked the brand because of its links with Formula 1, and Ayrton Senna, of whom I'm a huge fan, but thought their offerings were too overpriced for what they were. But I always had a secret love for the Formula 1 line. When I saw this model the first time, I just knew I had to have it! I love how it combines my favorite function (alarm - outside of the quartz realm, I'm a big fan of mechanical alarms), with the striking style of the most iconic Formula 1 offerings, and more premium materials - the titanium carbide bezel is so much nicer than the plastic classic F1's. I think this watch is even more interesting than the current offering - which is beautiful, but doesn't feel as F1 as this.









Overall, I still like mechanical watches better - but I really don't mind this guy being quartz - to me, it's the perfect companion for a casual attire!

Cheers!


----------



## tisoy

My share....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81

I have just joined and happy to play a part. :-!:-!:-!

Been looking for the one watch that I can really be proud of and I have always liked the Tag Heuer Formula 1 series. I have recently got promotion in work with a nice hike in salary and wanted to treat myself to a very nice watch made by a renowned brand.

I am delighted to have this on my wrist. A limited edition Formula 1 Kimi Raikkonen Grande Date. Model number CAH1014.


----------



## Mintu

manctom said:


> Bought a new Calibre 6 F1 today, thought I'd share some photos.
> 
> Really pleased with it.
> 
> Hope I've done this right, my first post!


very nice watch.
i also have eye on this one but with white dial as i already have 2 watches with black dials.
can you please share lug to lug length of this watch?
my wrist is just 6.3 inch.


----------



## Chrisalsop

Just joined - bought my first TAG and F1 watch last week. Great buy, only purchased last week - 5 year old CAH1010 in great condition from eBay. Really enjoyed reading the forum whilst I was looking for the watch for me. 

Big shout out to TAG Outlet in York who adjusted the bracelet for me for free - great customer service and a fantastic welcome to the world of TAG.


----------



## daylightsaving

That CAU2011 Calibre 16 is a great looking watch. I wish they had a quartz version with those colors. I'm probably in the minority that prefers quartz over auto, just because I think losing/adding seconds everyday would annoy me. The closest thing they offer is the CAU1115, which is what I have. Looks very similar, but without the nice red accents.


----------



## Worm007

Hello ! I decided to buy this watch, it´s my first tag and I am really impressed by it, i also wrote a review, so if you are interested check it in a review thread !

here´s one pic


----------



## jmat321




----------



## JWNY

Tea time


----------



## TysonJones

Wearing this today so figured I'd post - Formula 1 grande date alarm on white alligator from clockworksynergy.


----------



## emaren

I've had this one for about two years and I honestly cannot decide if I like it or not...


----------



## Scott Butler

New GMT , very happy with this one


----------



## colt32

Count me in...


























Love this watch so much, i bought it twice!!


----------



## Jamie_H

My high school graduation present in '93!


----------



## TheAmericanStig

First post here. I couldn't find a "Newbie/First Post/Welcome" thread anywhere. Just added a new "Rallye" strap from Crown & Buckle to replace the red/black NATO I had on it.


----------



## arsenic

I'm in, just got this the other day, I have been wanting it for some time


----------



## Animal

Just got me this Grande Date. Came with both the rubber and metal strap.


----------



## thefatboy

I picked up a CAH1112 at the weekend from a TAG Outlet. My first Formula 1, my first TAG, indeed my first watch for almost thirty years! I went looking for a Monaco for more formal use but they were sold-out. I saw this and loved it, so now this will be worn every day and then, when I can afford to add the Monaco, it will step-in on the less casual occasions. I tried to add a picture but I don't have enough hair left to justify tearing any more out, so I gave up! :-d








OK, finally managed to add the image via tapatalk


----------



## fmracer

Ok! Can I join?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## NedSchneebly

Posted this up a year ago -- still going strong and getting regular wrist time:










Then I gave him an older brother:










And the older brother ends up being my most-worn watch and absolute favorite.

Tried on the new auto F1 at an AD and was very impressed -- more than I thought I would be based on internet pics.


----------



## SWISS cheese

I own this one for a year now and still loving it!


----------



## peenoise

My first tag heuer quartz.
Changed the strap immediately with Maratac Zulu Nato Strap..


----------



## deputydog

Might as well show her off some more


----------



## Salehudin Suradi

Greetings everyone...

My first and only TAG.. been owning this piece for well over 2 years........


----------



## peenoise

Different model but same DNA.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79




----------



## Andy_Curtis

Here is my Formula 1. My first TAG too, and certainly not my last


----------



## dkmajm

New Calibre 7 GMT Formula One all the way from a land down under...








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Webby23

My 6th TAG, had it a while and loving it


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## SG_Lefty

I'm finally in....


----------



## MarlonF1

Sweet watches guys! I finally got to join.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Welcome  Great choice


----------



## TEEVEE

One post has gotta to be my very first post on this forum so why not do that with my very first watches, ... my old F1s! Seems appropriate. Plus these guys never missed a beat!


----------



## Andy_Curtis

TEEVEE said:


> One post has gotta to be my very first post on this forum so why not do that with my very first watches, ... my old F1s! Seems appropriate. Plus these guys never missed a beat!


Couldn't decide on which colour you liked best so you got all three? Haha. 
Nice collection, and welcome


----------



## TEEVEE

Something like that ;-) But didn't get them all at the same time. Got the white one first I think. Liked it a lot, so got the red a year later and the black again a year later...
Roughly ten years ago. Now though, not wearing them anymore... But still memorable pieces!


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

Well here is my first TAG Heuer, a Gulf Edition Formula 1. I am a collector of all things Gulf and have always liked the TAG Heuer watches so thought it was appropriate to be my first.


----------



## cfw

Does this count as a Formula 1.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

hehehe… counts a bit more as a Kirium


----------



## Declan79

Gulf









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## charliexx

I have exactly the same

Had it for 3yrs now. Swam with it, snorkeled with it, and went inside a cave with it.












Webby23 said:


> View attachment 2525658
> View attachment 2525554
> My 6th TAG, had it a while and loving it


----------



## moopoker

can anyone tell me what battery i need for this?






sorry for poor pic


----------



## cfw

Just picked up this today a bargain at $375









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputydog

Sweet piece cfw


----------



## drusf

colt32 said:


> Count me in...
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1962186&d=1415302801"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Love this watch so much, i bought it twice!!


Great watch ! Got one myself, have you ever thought of experimenting with a black leather strap. ?


----------



## drusf

Got my first tag ! Amazing watch can't take it of my wrist . Hopefully the first of many to come !!!


----------



## moopoker

moopoker said:


> can anyone tell me what battery i need for this?
> View attachment 2945722
> sorry for poor pic


Anyone help with this?


----------



## drusf

moopoker said:


> moopoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what battery i need for this?[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2945722&d=1423804990"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] sorry for poor pic
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone help with this?
Click to expand...

Sorry don't know. Send it to official tag store they will look into it .


----------



## moopoker

drusf said:


> Sorry don't know. Send it to official tag store they will look into it .


I did but tag want to much to replace the battery so want to know battery needed and sort myself cheaper


----------



## deputydog

Just got this from a WUS member and it disappeared soon as the wifey seen it.


----------



## cfw

drusf said:


> Got my first tag ! Amazing watch can't take it of my wrist . Hopefully the first of many to come !!!


Very nice. 
I just bought this should be on my wrist by Thursday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drusf

very nice mate.. would you think about changing the strap to steel in future ? have thought about that once i get bored with it. Would give it a more professional and classy feel.


----------



## cfw

drusf said:


> very nice mate.. would you think about changing the strap to steel in future ? have thought about that once i get bored with it. Would give it a more professional and classy feel.


No I like the black on black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode

Was just browsing around the forums and came across this group what great idea well here are my F1's

















































I really love my F1's


----------



## jazzwave

Hi Formula 1 fans,
I just joined watchuseek by today, so this is my frist post..

I plan to buy TAG Heuer Formula 1 through online shop like amazon or jom**hop.com, I'm not decided yet which model(and size) will be match to my wrist.I don't have chance to try in local shop.
I wear Hamilton Men's H70555533 Khaki Field (42mm) and Casio G-Shock Riseman daily.I don't have big wrist, but love slightly big watch.

with <$1000 budget (prefer black dial), in my radar :

CAU1116
WAU1110
WAH1010
WAU1114
WAH1110

Please help me to choose, appriciate if you add the reason.

thanks
~ron~


----------



## drusf

icode said:


> Was just browsing around the forums and came across this group what great idea well here are my F1's
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3035202&d=1424478840"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3035210&d=1424478875"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3035218&d=1424478901"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3035226&d=1424478936"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3035234&d=1424478984"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3035242&d=1424479005"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I really love my F1's


Wow that is some collection very impressive. You should look at completing your collection with the CAU1114 I would highly recommend that !!


----------



## drusf

jazzwave said:


> Hi Formula 1 fans,
> I just joined watchuseek by today, so this is my frist post..
> 
> I plan to buy TAG Heuer Formula 1 through online shop like amazon or jom**hop.com, I'm not decided yet which model(and size) will be match to my wrist.I don't have chance to try in local shop.
> I wear Hamilton Men's H70555533 Khaki Field (42mm) and Casio G-Shock Riseman daily.I don't have big wrist, but love slightly big watch.
> 
> with


Formula 1 watches have more of a slim and sporty look. If you want something more chunky you should look at the carera range .


----------



## jazzwave

cfw said:


> Very nice.
> I just bought this should be on my wrist by Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 2996530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cfw,
Nice watch, is that WAU111D.FT6024 ?


----------



## cfw

jazzwave said:


> cfw,
> Nice watch, is that WAU111D.FT6024 ?


Thanks yes it is, but flipped it again its just to black haha would rather take the WAU111a just looks more classy, the black is to sporty where as the ss can be worn formally as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzwave

Finally my F1 Chrono arrived..

Black,Rubber strap..


----------



## Andy_Curtis

jazzwave said:


> Finally my F1 Chrono arrived..
> 
> Black,Rubber strap..
> 
> View attachment 3205346


Looks great!


----------



## peenoise

When you combine Swiss and Italian Brand..


----------



## Andy_Curtis

A cap of that style has a completely different class of people wearing it here in the UK.....

That strap works well though


----------



## john_b

Hello all,

I just got this F1 today after losing my WAC 1112 a few years back. I'll never forget that one, but this one may help ease the pain a little.


----------



## Zkin

yellow strap


----------



## Worm007

Nice strap  i have the same model


----------



## soyrad

New here. This is my 10 or so year old Tag Heuer Formula One. It's one of my favorite watch designs and still looks great with its patina.


----------



## Zkin




----------



## wsonny

Hi, I'm new in this forum. I got my 1st tag heuer 1 year ago.


----------



## mrgu82

Hey folks I am looking to find out if anyone knows how to release the stem/crown on the F1.

Here is mine when it worked


__
https://flic.kr/p/dJcKzH


----------



## john_b

I've been really pleased with my newest addition, seemed to be a hit in Vegas...


----------



## Gringojoey

Hey guys, I'm new to this site. I just created an account today. I have always liked watches and have several fairly nice ones that I take turns wearing. I have always loved Tag Heuer watches and finally got my first one the other day. It is an older Formula 1 in very nice shape. I hope someday to be able to buy another. Lots of nice watches here you all have on this forum.


----------



## Thethirdrowe

CAU1115.0869 ceramic chrono


----------



## Dompenney1

Hi, I am new to this site and not sure whether this is the right place to ask however I have found a tag formula one for sale however the crown has come off. Id just like to know if anyone knows how much this would cost to repair roughly? I have a picture of the watch and to be it doesnt look like it would be too difficult. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## uktom84

Got my first Tag today, it was at such a low price i couldnt resist. Great condition but some of the black letters on the side of the watch had rubbed off, so i rubbed the rest off and think it looks better for it.


----------



## kenneth89




----------



## Knives and Lint

Very Nice Kenneth. I picked up the same watch a couple of months back and man am I loving it. I'm so glad I decided to get this one. Haven't had the free time to post before but now I can finally join the Formula 1 Club.


----------



## tornadobox

Just joined the Formula 1 club! Received my WAZ2113.BA0875 today.

I had checked out the watch in person at an AD, but ended up with a better price online. This is my first TAG, and my first foray into the "Swiss Luxury" tier of watches.

Thought you guys might like to unbox it with me (though truth be told, I did unbox it to check it out and make sure it survived UPS earlier today so don't mind any fingerprints or smudges), so without further ado, here are the pictures:


----------



## MSPORTBMW

*Hi guys.....well I've just purchased my first tag watch. It's the formula 1 chrono with the red face(model number CAC1112).
Yes it's not a new one, but I love it. I will try and upload a pic if I can work out how to do it.
But I have a question......first of all I purchased it from a local jeweller who I know, so I have no reason to think it's not a "real" one. But I tried to find out what the 1st 2 letters of the serial numbers mean? I of course looked online and there was various posts about what these letters and numbers mean. On my watch, the first 2 letters are CQ....but nowhere could I find what the letter Q means.
Its now got me doubting if it's a "good" one or not.
Has anyone on here got one of these? The Warrenty card I got with mine says it was from 2007.
And more importantly....does anyone know what the Q means as the 2nd letter on my serial number?
*






*
regards

*


----------



## arbyjr

I want to join... And to also keep this thread going...








The little guy in the middle, I got that 22 years ago (April 9, 1993) from the wife for a anniversary gift, and it's been well taken care of since, it goes in yearly to the "hospital" for a complete check-up, and to keep all the seals in tactic... It's been wearing that nylon/Velcro strap for almost 15 years now, and it's been mainly my daily wear for almost all that time. The 1500 series, I know it's not an f1/formula 1, but I figured all the tag Heuers should stick together, that one was a Christmas gift in 1993, and that too had been well maintained throughout the years, just last year I put that nylon strap on, because the metal bracelet was starting to show its ago and was getting very loose, the leather straps I've went through 3 of those over the years and figured that my little F1 had been on that nylon for 15 years so it should be fine. With my tag' starting to get up there in age, I figured it was time to start replacing them (well not replacing because I don't think the will be fully retired). 
So enter the formula 1 GMT, in a few months it will probably be time for the 500m aquaracer...


----------



## evanPGH

Awesome story! Thanks for sharing!

Recently picked this one up. Using inspiration from the Autavia was a huge win for TAG in my book.


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## uncufunc

Just arrived.


----------



## Jstead82

My landmark watch purchase after 6 years active duty (USMC).

Got my Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date in 2009. It's been my favorite until recently. Just purchased my Omega PO 8500 45.5 (Grad/30th bday gift to ME from ME!)


----------



## manman

got this for a month for my birthday !!!


----------



## salmaan1183

Bought it last year. Awesome piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Jstead82 said:


> My landmark watch purchase after 6 years active duty (USMC).
> 
> Got my Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date in 2009. It's been my favorite until recently. Just purchased my Omega PO 8500 45.5 (Grad/30th bday gift to ME from ME!)


Congrats. The bday gift u get yourself is always the best. For my 30th I got myself this.









And this year I got my self this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Curtis

cfw said:


> Congrats. The bday gift u get yourself is always the best. For my 30th I got myself this.
> 
> View attachment 4372914
> 
> 
> And this year I got my self this.
> 
> View attachment 4372922
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How odd. I got myself a Tag for my birthday, and am getting myself an Omega for my birthday this year!

Already posted it in here but here it is again


----------



## medson69

My F1.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## tiki21

Hi guys, just joined the club this week. This is my first post but have been using the forums to help research the past couple months. Really loving this one.


----------



## tiki21

Sorry for the multiple post.


----------



## SW2201

The one that started the collecting bug...


----------



## watchout

Just realized my date wheel only turns via crown, not around midnight anymore, any thoughts 


SabaDabadoo


----------



## timemachineluvr

Greetings. My first post here.

I've always loved watches ever since I was a kid. Bought my first Casio when I was like 12 with my own money  Haven't bought one in a while now. All of a sudden something bit me and I'm checking out watches again  In reading about the current TAG Heuer offerings, I came across the review of the F1 Calibre 6 posted by Worm007. It was love at first sight. I've seen that watch before but it didn't really click, until I saw the photos posted by Worm007. Just learned though that the F1 Calibre 6 was replaced by the Calibre 5. Other than the change on the dial, can you guys comment between the two movements? The Calibre 6 seems to be in short supply now and costs quite a bit more than the 5. I hope to be joining the club soon.


----------



## ckilger12

Not a bad first Father's Day gift


----------



## Turando

*My first Tag Heuer!
*
It's a Formula 1 Grande Date.

For me is one of the nicest Tag Formula 1!!!


----------



## loonacy

I'm in, finally!!!


----------



## BeaconX

Just joined the club last week. Bought my wife a Carrera for her birthday and couldn't resist a gift of my own.


----------



## juscvin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek

Joined the F1 club a few weeks ago but haven't had a chance to formally introduce myself. Long time WIS who just picked up a few Tags for my collection. Also picked up a Carrera Calibre 16 and Pilot blue Chronograph. Quite an addiction...


----------



## 13713

First Tag. I know it's not fancy but I love it. My dad has had his since the early 80's and it is his daily watch so I know this will be the same for me.


----------



## Morrison9155

She's a little worn around the edges but she's a good Saturday in the yard /on the boat watch


----------



## mannal

Checking in! I was pleasantly surprised by the lum


----------



## lew155

My new Formula1 WAU111a. Really like it but very disappointed with the lume of the 12 and numbers. Has anyone else had issues?


----------



## 13713

Yeah the lume is amazing on this watch model (at least the one you have I just purchased the same one. Great taste!


----------



## lew155

This is 2 photos of mine: first is after 4hours sitting in the afternoon sun fishing and then coming straight inside and taking a photo in a dark room. The second is after shining a torch on it for 30seconds. now as I live and breath 15mins later it is back to how it was to start with. Hands visible numbers not. Im very disappointed


----------



## ieatkows

My second F1.First one (Series 3) bit the dust when the crown went missing somewhere in Otaru, Hokkaido, Japan - AD offered a trade in for a series 4.


----------



## Bruiser

Love the bracelet but figured I'd try a rally strap. I like it.


----------



## imgtp231




----------



## coogan

First Formula 1.


----------



## Azilla21

Nice shots


----------



## Flavio Hecht

Hello Guys,

Just to let you know that I added to formula 1 collection, the calibre 5, first automatic of my saga 








I bought in Argentina airport, but my mistake I forgot the box in the airport, just try on the watch on the restroom and leave the box there, do you know how I can get the original box for the watch ? I have the papers of the watch because I take it out of the box but the box left on the airport, I hope someone of you can help me with this.

Kind regards,
Flavio


----------



## soundman_roo

Hi, this is my first real post in the tag heuer area, glad to be aboard!

Since buying my first TAG heuer, this formula one calible 5, i've been wearing it pretty much constantly and it has now settled down to =/- exactly 0 seconds per day! I cant believe it, i have a few auto watches, some very cheap and some more expensive, but nothing quite at the tag level and some vary between 5-20 seconds per day, others are wildly out by minutes, but those are extremely cheap chinese things.

I bought my F1 on impulse while waiting on delayed flights at heathrow, but i have been a fan of the brand for years. I almost bought a quartz one as it was a bit friendlier on the wallet, but there was a part of me that felt spending a reasonable bit of money on a swiss brand watch and not buying an auto would be a decision i would regret in the future every time i watched the second hand 'tick tock' round the dial!

As it was the calibre 5 was about 30% more but in my opinion its a much better prettier and more serious looking watch with the brushed bezel rather than the black bezel on the quartz model, although i do think that even 2015 quartz still looks better than previous generations. And at 41mm they all wear a bit bigger than i expected, and not as small as i worried the previous gen ones would look.

My question is are all tags this accurate, or am i lucky? It's on my wrist for 14 hours every day, and when off i have it in its box pretty much face up. It has turned out to be almost quatrz accurate!

What are other peoples experiences with tag heuer, and particularly the calibre 5.

Cheers,

Roo


----------



## imagwai

soundman_roo said:


> View attachment 5742754
> 
> Hi, this is my first real post in the tag heuer area, glad to be aboard!
> 
> Since buying my first TAG heuer, this formula one calible 5, i've been wearing it pretty much constantly and it has now settled down to =/- exactly 0 seconds per day! I cant believe it, i have a few auto watches, some very cheap and some more expensive, but nothing quite at the tag level and some vary between 5-20 seconds per day, others are wildly out by minutes, but those are extremely cheap chinese things.
> 
> I bought my F1 on impulse while waiting on delayed flights at heathrow, but i have been a fan of the brand for years. I almost bought a quartz one as it was a bit friendlier on the wallet, but there was a part of me that felt spending a reasonable bit of money on a swiss brand watch and not buying an auto would be a decision i would regret in the future every time i watched the second hand 'tick tock' round the dial!
> 
> As it was the calibre 5 was about 30% more but in my opinion its a much better prettier and more serious looking watch with the brushed bezel rather than the black bezel on the quartz model, although i do think that even 2015 quartz still looks better than previous generations. And at 41mm they all wear a bit bigger than i expected, and not as small as i worried the previous gen ones would look.
> 
> My question is are all tags this accurate, or am i lucky? It's on my wrist for 14 hours every day, and when off i have it in its box pretty much face up. It has turned out to be almost quatrz accurate!
> 
> What are other peoples experiences with tag heuer, and particularly the calibre 5.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Roo


My old Tag F1 was the most accurate watch I ever owned. Admittedly it was quartz, but was still less than a second out after two months. But I am going to guess there is a natural distribution for any watch and we were both lucky to fall in the middle.


----------



## Tak Suzy

"PANDA" chronograph on gray NATO.
My old friend.


----------



## toolnard

Hi everyone,

Proud to say I am a new member of the Formula 1 club! See picture below.


----------



## arbyjr

toolnard said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Proud to say I am a new member of the Formula 1 club! See picture below.
> 
> View attachment 5875890


Very nice, is that the Cal 6 or the quartz model? but this new autavia style case is really nice on the F! series, very nice "refresh"

Looked closer calibre 6 on the sub dial so that answers that, enjoy and hold on to that...


----------



## Kloc Uhrwerk

Great combo! lovely strap


----------



## farmraised01

On the nato strap.


----------



## ieatkows

Batman!


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## varoadking

My Formula 1's. Waiting on a Hirsch Rally Strap for the last one...


----------



## varoadking

My all black Hirsch Rally strap from WatchObsession arrived today. I much prefer it to the Tag rubber strap...


----------



## Szerelem

First post here in the F1 Club.

This is my daily CAU2011 and the only F1 in my stable currently.
At this time, I am keen on the Monaco and am eagerly awaiting the new release coming out around the corner.


----------



## Jlanc

This is a very recent acquisition and I absolutely love it.
i think it's the most versatile watch I have. I could be wearing an Orange and purple paisley shirt and this watch would look good with it!


----------



## dotti

The best looking F1 so far, but i wish they made it also in colored dial not only black and white.



Jlanc said:


> View attachment 6123762
> This is a very recent acquisition and I absolutely love it.
> i think it's the most versatile watch I have. I could be wearing an Orange and purple paisley shirt and this watch would look good with it!


----------



## emozoo

just got my first tag!!!!!


----------



## vaprzonejoe

I just joined the club


----------



## Fazzx

My New Formula 1..


----------



## pangster

my new F1 just arrived! - VERY happy with my purchase!


----------



## mark_uk

Left the f1 club a couple of weeks ago when I sold my Indy 500








However, with the money I received for that and a couple of other pieces, yesterday, I rejoined 








It's nowhere near as pretty as my old Indy 500 (I adored the look of that watch) but sits a lot better on my wrist being a 42mm as opposed to the 40mm of the old watch. I'll be honest, this watch is not worth the rrp of $1400 but I managed to pick this up new for just under $900 (it would have been a lot less if I didn't live in one of the five states where they charge sales tax), so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## time_freak

I just joined the club. I picked up my first TAGHeuer Formula 1 a couple of days ago. This watch is extremely comfortable and is the nicest watch I have ever owned! The attention to detail and the quality is amazing to behold.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_freak

icode said:


> Was just browsing around the forums and came across this group what great idea well here are my F1's
> 
> View attachment 3035202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035210
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035242
> 
> 
> I really love my F1's


That's a very nice collection you've got there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_freak

GhostGrizzly1 said:


> Long time browser, first time posting. Here's a pic of my new F1 Chrono Ceramic.
> 
> View attachment 1111549


Very nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_freak

No. I have the Chronotimer (model CAC111D) and the crown does not screw down.


----------



## plaidington

Circa 2005 Formula 1 midsize WAC120. This is my daily watch.


----------



## lseele

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


 as well. Great watch to have. 
I have the orange dial watch


----------



## glance

Here is my black F1 chrono :blush:


----------



## MDW2003

This is the first and only watch I've spent significant money on. Got me through my time in the military, deployments, and in the corporate world as my daily wearer. now I'm looking to sale, any idea as to the value? it's also due for a battery replacement.


----------



## Camguy

I got this in...'89(?) from the LL Bean catalogue. $110 as I recall. Probably mailed 'em a check.


----------



## dperhot

Hi there. I recently got my first Tag, Calibre S CAH7010.BA0854 (cant post picture, not enough posts). I like wearing watches, and always wanted a Tag, and I finally got it! So far I'm satisfied, and now saving for a Carrera 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb5155

Hey guys here is my Tag. My father passed away and this was his baby. He only had one watch but he loved his Tag. Its my most prized possession besides the necklace he passed away wearing.
View attachment 7119514
View attachment 7119522


----------



## Zkin

leather craft


----------



## TX-WJ

Have a blue midsize vintage F1, which I bought new 20 yes ago now. I'm in the process of pressing a sapphire crystal and trying to source a new bezel (hard to find). I'll post pics when my post comments by allows.


----------



## dperhot

dperhot said:


> Hi there. I recently got my first Tag, Calibre S CAH7010.BA0854 (cant post picture, not enough posts). I like wearing watches, and always wanted a Tag, and I finally got it! So far I'm satisfied, and now saving for a Carrera
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk












Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

mark_uk said:


> Left the f1 club a couple of weeks ago when I sold my Indy 500
> View attachment 6422858
> 
> 
> However, with the money I received for that and a couple of other pieces, yesterday, I rejoined
> View attachment 6422874
> 
> 
> It's nowhere near as pretty as my old Indy 500 (I adored the look of that watch) but sits a lot better on my wrist being a 42mm as opposed to the 40mm of the old watch. I'll be honest, this watch is not worth the rrp of $1400 but I managed to pick this up new for just under $900 (it would have been a lot less if I didn't live in one of the five states where they charge sales tax), so I'm pretty happy with it.


I've got the same watch - a F1 CAZ 1110. I got it for just over 1200 Cdn (at a Tag Heuer AD) last summer and it's my everyday wear watch. I think it looks pretty enough! It replaces a classic Tag Heuer 2000 that I got as a graduation present almost 20 years ago. I got the 2000 serviced and refurbished, and it looks great too.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

...and - here is my ticket to the club!


----------



## therussian

Hello, 

For my 30th birthday I wanted to purchase a watch and now I found the perfect one for me.... The TAG HEUER Formula 1 Mclaren edition.... However I found the Watch Source LTD to have the best price (I'm in EU):

I never purchased anything from this site. Anyone has an experience with them? Are they selling genuine products? Their prices are very good..


----------



## arogle1stus

Daughter owns 2 Tag Formula Ones.
Not a fan of Tag myself But so what?

She was awarded both by her employer for 
on the job excellence.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Lowtush

love formula 1 watches


----------



## Hicksmat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_Fahlman

My very first two "luxury" watches were both TAG Heuer Formula 1's. A WAC1112 & 1111 Basically openned me up to the entire brand and I quickly moved on to Monaco and Aqaracer months later. Very robust watches for the price point. Both my F1's are long gone now though


----------



## dinosawhs

Just picked up a 571.513T. Does anyone know the difference between the 571.513 and 571.513*T?

*
View attachment 7522490


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Not sure. Perhaps the "T" refers to a later version of the same model? BTW - what condition is the watch? Sounds like a "classic" F1 you got yourself.


----------



## dinosawhs

yeah i attached the picture in previous post. watch is in perfect condition. picked it up from jeweler who said the original owner never wore it...


----------



## dinosawhs

heres the pic again...

View attachment 7532098


----------



## sonycrr

If anyone is interested in the tag f1 automatic gmt black/blue, WAZ211A.BA0875

I have a used one on sale through ebay

ebay item id: 322047842883


Love this forum!


----------



## osorio01

*TAG Heuer FORMULA 1 Owners Thread*

Photo and Discussion.
Pardon me Admins if there's already an existing similar thread, please delete this one. Thanks.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: TAG Heuer FORMULA 1 Owners Thread*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/formula-1-club-597172-72.html


----------



## osorio01

*Re: TAG Heuer FORMULA 1 Owners Thread*


----------



## TX-WJ

Vintage F1, bought circa 1996.

Now with fresh sapphire crystal, bezel and rubber band.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Hey TX-WJ - cool vintage watch you got there! Did you go through an AD/TAG Heuer to get the new parts? Also, I believe the original watch had a mineral glass crystal?


----------



## TX-WJ

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hey TX-WJ - cool vintage watch you got there! Did you go through an AD/TAG Heuer to get the new parts? Also, I believe the original watch had a mineral glass crystal?


Thanks!

Yeah, the original crystal was badly scratched, so I got a flat sapphire with blue AR from crystal times, and the rubber bracelet and bezel I sourced thru a jewelry in Milan (Salvatti). Had to wait a while for them to get the blue bezel in stock, they're hard to come by...


----------



## arcade16




----------



## Blais223

Probably






the watch I regret buying more than any other....


----------



## the.hatter

Got this one out of my watch box for some weekend wrist time:







Thinking I may swap it over to the bracelet for a change. But the black strap is more sporty? Just can't figure out which is the better fit lol.


----------



## the.hatter




----------



## coachfrank

mark_uk said:


> Left the f1 club a couple of weeks ago when I sold my Indy 500
> View attachment 6422858
> 
> 
> However, with the money I received for that and a couple of other pieces, yesterday, I rejoined
> View attachment 6422874
> 
> 
> It's nowhere near as pretty as my old Indy 500 (I adored the look of that watch) but sits a lot better on my wrist being a 42mm as opposed to the 40mm of the old watch. I'll be honest, this watch is not worth the rrp of $1400 but I managed to pick this up new for just under $900 (it would have been a lot less if I didn't live in one of the five states where they charge sales tax), so I'm pretty happy with it.


This pretty watch is what I am wearing now. It is my second F1, joining a first generation blue chrono. i should have asked for a Fat Tire to be thrown in. They are hard to find in NJ. Love the 'stang too (mine is red).


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Finally joined the F1 club, simple but beautiful...I'm not a fan of the rubber strap, it's comfortable but something just seems off. Decision to be made is going with a Leather Rally or splurge for the OEM steel band???


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Congrats and welcome to the club MorseCode! Sometimes, simple is best! Personally, I like the current F1 series.


----------



## nosurrenda

Hi, this is my very first post. Bought this last week at Changi Airport for a deccent price. My first Tag






and I love it.


----------



## cantona77

TAG got something right when they designed the F1 41mm Calibre 5. Really love wearing mine.


----------



## TagTime

Finally started my Tag Heuer collection. Last year got first the 1500 and a couple weeks ago within a couple days from each other the early F1 and CAH1110.


----------



## hm1944

Where exactly they measure case size in Formula 1 series watch? I mean the case is not 100% round. They say that CAZ1110 model is 42mm and CAZ1010 is 43mm so I wonder if there is really different case made. That made me curious where they measure this 42 and 43mm size?


----------



## hm1944

Some sellers refer to new CAZ1010 as 44mm case size.


----------



## hm1944

On the picture above there is CAZ110 (older model)


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

CAZ1110 - that's my watch! Love it. For those who are not familiar with the model numbers, here's what they mean:

"Older" 2015 model (has the old stylized logo)
C=chronograph
AZ=F1 (current model)
1=quartz
1=man size
1=stainless steel
0=dial colour (in this case, black)

New 2016 model with new logo
C=chronograph
AZ=F1 (current model)
1=quartz
0="large man" size
1=stainless steel
0=dial colour

The Calibre11 forum has a thread that discusses the TAG Heuer model codes here:

TAG Heuer Model Codes | Calibre 11 TAG Heuer Forums


----------



## Gulshan Paul

Hi

just joined this forum. 
WOW
i have a Formula 1 Lewis Hamilton Watch cah1110.
i also have a Samsung Gear s2. I ordered a tampered glass screen protector for it and it fits this watch like a glove. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## JWNY

Just replaced the battery. Good as new


----------



## zed073




----------



## wedgehammer

I collect mostly Sinns and vintage Heuer, Lemanias but this came my way via a partial trade. I'll prolly give to my bro or sell it later but I was pleasantly surprised by the Anthracite dial:


----------



## Stevo1985

Can I joint in? My first F1! Rocking a Hirsch black and red strap.


----------



## Amir Saffrudin

My CAC1112


----------



## Hoosierdaddy47

*Re: TAG Heuer FORMULA 1 Owners Thread*


----------



## TrekRemedy9

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chronoseeker

That lame is amazing, you sure it's not plugged into the wall ? WOW !


----------



## Chronoseeker

Sorry, auto-correct took control...I meant to say That lume is amazing !


----------



## boomer627

I have five TAG's, all Formula 1's, Series 4 or later. I like the style and the price is right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomer627

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Hi guys does anybody own the CAZ1011.BA0842?


----------



## Relo60

Glad the OP posted a Formula 1 club. Thanks.

Here's my first Swiss watch ever and my first Tag which got me started in this hobby.


----------



## dan_beaven

Messing around with a macro lens on my F1 Calibre 5...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My F1 chronograph with a suit. Looks not too bad at all!


----------



## bonerp

First time post here as first tag purchased at goodwood festival of speed....


----------



## louisuchiha




----------



## salmaan1183

I actually just got the red face used online. Found it in remarkably very good condition. Been looking for a couple of years now.


----------



## Spyvito

bonerp said:


> First time post here as first tag purchased at goodwood festival of speed....


That is a great look.


----------



## waqeezee

Hi all,

I was wondering if I could get some help with the following Limited Edition watch...









Does anyone know what the exact name of this watch is...? Also what year was it released & how much is it...?

Any help would be appreciated as I can't seem to find much info on the web.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## imagwai

waqeezee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help with the following Limited Edition watch...
> 
> View attachment 8911978
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the exact name of this watch is...? Also what year was it released & how much is it...?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated as I can't seem to find much info on the web.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


Why post this twice? And a (fake) Carrera in an F1 thread?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@imagwai - I guess waqeezee was anxious to get an answer to the question, only to end up in disappointment. Thanks for answering the question twice though. Now, let's get back to some F1's!


----------



## P1723

This is my first watch. it's been 8yrs and still running great!
Went diving with it






a close up shot


----------



## dan_beaven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

My [strike]battered[/strike] care-worn F1 Chrono Carbon









By far, my favourite watch.


----------



## watch.not.so.guru.yet

apparently I can't post a link to my photobucket because I don't have enough posts. My F1 is the only TAG I have right now, it's a cau117.ft6023 . I love the look and feel of it, but the deployment digs into my wrist. first world problems lol


----------



## arbyjr

watch.not.so.guru.yet said:


> apparently I can't post a link to my photobucket because I don't have enough posts. My F1 is the only TAG I have right now, it's a cau117.ft6023 . I love the look and feel of it, but the deployment digs into my wrist. first world problems lol


one like this?


----------



## watch.not.so.guru.yet

arbyjr said:


> one like this?
> 
> View attachment 9213794


That's the one sir!


----------



## arbyjr

watch.not.so.guru.yet said:


> That's the one sir!


Nice watch, and we'll hold the substitute until you can post your own...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

Haven't worn this in a while everytime i think. May as well sell it.. I wear it and go hmm

On a small hike in jamaica


----------



## Jake_Henry

Hello, all. My name is Jake and I'm very new to the forum. 

I joined in the hope that I would find information on a Tag Heuer watch I recently obtained.

After looking over the forums for a bit I walked away very confused as to where I should ask questions about my watch.

From what a jeweler had told me in the short time we chatted, I knew to click on the "The Formula One Club" sticky.

I'm desperately trying to sell this watch but I have no idea how much it's worth.

If anyone could give me a little info on it I'd be most grateful. 

Or if you can point me to the right forum. I'd thank you for that too.

-Jake


----------



## Champb1985

Great watch, on ebay they go from 150 upto about 350, it looks in great condition with a great bezel so i'd probably start at the 250 mark (in pounds that is)


----------



## Champb1985

Just received this in the post today. Great little watch just put it on a Hirsch Jumper strap


----------



## ElReloj

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. 

I am planning on purchasing a new timepiece: 

TAG Heuer 
FORMULA 1
41MM
Model Number: REF: WAZ1110.BA0875 
Dial:Black
Strap:Fine-brushed steel

Does anyone have any feedback on this timepiece?

This will be an upgrade from my current everyday watch: 

Tissot Powermatic 80.


Thanks.


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Junior1

Just picked one of these up last month. New release 2016 Formula 1 Red Bull Edition. Love the flat blue, white sub dial and red marker colors. Ordered the fabric strap for it as well...


----------



## Pedronev85

Only got the one picture of mine at the moment, may send it to TH to have a bit of a clean up  Absolutely love it though... Glad to be apart of such a great cub


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

My new daily wearer. Swapped the rubber strap for a BT0714 (with buckle and pin) because the original strap clasp was a horrible thing that dug into my wrist and gave me a bad rash. Shame because the rubber strap it comes on is really cool...


----------



## shaninNH

Great thread. Gotta jump in on the action.


----------



## arbyjr

AQUAGRAPH said:


> My new daily wearer. Swapped the rubber strap for a BT0714 (with buckle and pin) _*because the original strap clasp was a horrible thing that dug into my wrist and gave me a bad rash. Shame because the rubber strap it comes on is really cool...*_


What I did with the FT6024 strap from that style Formulas 1 was replace the clasp with a FC5037 clasp. It works well and was a lot more comfortable, but I prefer the push button deployant clasps over the buckle/pin straps...


----------



## Rebnats

Only received this yesterday


----------



## medson69

My F1 TAG Heuer.


----------



## medson69

New bezel and rubber band. 17 years old.


----------



## Legen04

First ever Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

arbyjr said:


> What I did with the FT6024 strap from that style Formulas 1 was replace the clasp with a FC5037 clasp. It works well and was a lot more comfortable, but I prefer the push button deployant clasps over the buckle/pin straps...


Oh right, I never even thought about doing that. Saying that, the BT0714 strap was a surprisingly cheap £45 and that clasp seems to cost £150+


----------



## kcmh




----------



## Kamron_P

Hi can someone tell me if this is a fake/replica? All help is appreciated!


----------



## Keaman

Keaman said:


> Who wants a classy, cool, iconic and time proven quartz watch with the heritage of a GREAT brand?
> Are you in the Formula 1 Club?
> I'm in!!


Well how crazy is this? It's been *5 years *since I started this thread, and my journey through watch land has taken me a very long way indeed.
I can't even comprehend how it's been *half a decade* since I posted this about my first F1!
In my flipping journey, I sold this one quite a few years ago, but I always kinda regretted it and searched for a similar one (pre-owned of course, I never buy new).
The Formula 1 to me is one of those iconic watches, right alongside the Speedmaster, Explorer or G-Shock (just to name a few). And I was quite disappointed when, since my original post, TH brought out _mechanical _F1's. To me, the Formula 1 is an iconic _quartz _watch and should have always remained quartz.
Anyway, as fate would have it, I finally picked another one up at the right price via the 'bay. I'm a bit confused, as the reference number is the same as my first one 5 years ago (WAH1110), but it has a completely different dial, and the warranty card and manual are stamped 2015. Is this newer than my original one or an older model? Who cares anyway, I love it just the same. The dial is probably even nicer than my first one I think.
And so, on this day, spookily EXACTLY 5 years to the day on October 11, my new one showed up in the mail.
And it's AWESOME :-!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@Keaman - congrats on starting a terrific thread! I agree, the Formula 1 is a classic quartz watch in my book. It's developed quite a history, starting off as those fibreglass covered cases and synthetic straps to the now mechanical models. I'm somewhat torn between the move towards mechanical. They're beautiful watches (I love the look of the F1 GMT Calibre 7), but the F1 was always a quartz. I see that in 2015 the emphasis was definitely toward automatics as there was only 1 quartz chronograph initially offered in the series (it happens to be the one I own - a CAZ1110). However, later in that year and in 2016, TH has brought out several other quartz models in a variety of colours. They also came out with watches (WAZ series) with larger 43 mm cases. I prefer a bit of a smaller case size for a simple 3-handed watch (41 mm or less). But at least they seem to be putting more back into the quartz models.

I really like the look of both of the watches you are showing. The watch you just obtained looks a bit more "dressy" than the one you sold IMHO, but still has that sporty look. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Junior1 said:


> Just picked one of these up last month. New release 2016 Formula 1 Red Bull Edition. Love the flat blue, white sub dial and red marker colors. Ordered the fabric strap for it as well...
> 
> View attachment 9412218


This is very tempting...


----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bean2k78

2016 TAG Heuer Formula 1 Indy 500 100th Running


----------



## Ingrancar

bean2k78 said:


> View attachment 9876418
> 
> 2016 TAG Heuer Formula 1 Indy 500 100th Running


How much its a decent price for a new tag heur ? Greatings from Colombia


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

bed shot via phone


----------



## Gasaraki

Thanks for sharing the shot... I wonder, what do you think about the large tachymeter numbers? I always thought it made it much less precise, hence somewhat defeating the purpose of having a tachy bezel...



Ingrancar said:


> How much its a decent price for a new tag heur ? Greatings from Colombia


----------



## enricodepaoli

Ingrancar said:


> How much its a decent price for a new tag heur ? Greatings from Colombia


We don't really evaluate watches here, as it defeats the purpose of our forum, as per official forum rules. The best, quickest and safest way to know the street value a TAG really is Google or eBay. Beware of fakes!


----------



## Gasaraki

Hi guys,

Not sure if it's "cool" to do this but here's the very first video I did that help kick start my interest to make a YouTube Channel... and it was on a TAG Heuer Formula 1 Caliber 16. This was brand new to Australia when I got it and not available in stores, but I just fell in love with the design, colors, and the execution. Enjoy!


----------



## Stonechild

Just picked this one up- she's beautiful, nice finish and comfortable. Thought I'd share her with you all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedward

New present.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

A classic one.










Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe74

Just got mine today. Yeah, yeah, it's a quartz - but I love the look of it! Next one will be the automatic GMT - love that one too. I was a little worried about the 43mm size (I have a 7.25" wrist) but it's fine.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@JustMe74 - I've got the 42 mm version of that watch (CAZ1110) and I love it! It's a great looking watch that goes great with a T-shirt or suit. The only thing is that I've banged it around a few times as I wasn't used to the thickness. But it is quite scratch resistant. Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

I am new to the club


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@OmegaSMPMan - Congrats on a great looking watch. I really like the look of the "new" F1 series. How is the accuracy of the Calibre 5 compared to your Omega SMP? Of course, I'm assuming your SMP is an auto. Anyway, I'm curious to know how accurate the Calibre 5 is "out of the box" so to speak. My Omega SMP is consistently averaging +2 spd. It runs faster during the day (as high as 4 - 5 spd) and slower at night resting with the dial facing up (0 spd give or take).


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @OmegaSMPMan - Congrats on a great looking watch. I really like the look of the "new" F1 series. How is the accuracy of the Calibre 5 compared to your Omega SMP? Of course, I'm assuming your SMP is an auto. Anyway, I'm curious to know how accurate the Calibre 5 is "out of the box" so to speak. My Omega SMP is consistently averaging +2 spd. It runs faster during the day (as high as 4 - 5 spd) and slower at night resting with the dial facing up (0 spd give or take).


Thanks for the comment. I agree the new F1 is a nice looking watch and so fat I am impressed with. Yes my SMP is an auto and like yours it runs a +2 seconds a day but it runs at that day and night. The calibre 5 since Xmas has run+ 4 a day. I am happy enough with this and accuracy isn't that important to me as I normally swap watches every week to keep them in rotation. I hope this answers your questions. Cheers.


----------



## JDom58

Hey Folks, thought I would drop by and say hello, my 1st gen Indy from 2011


----------



## donald morin




----------



## donald morin

does anyone one on this f1 forum go to the canadian gp.if not and your some what in the area you need to go.one of the best gps to go to


----------



## afham07

I admired this long ago and got it recently


----------



## TMore9

Admired the Formula 1 line from Tag... Got one approx. 1 year ago. It's been my daily ever since


----------



## donald morin

love your watch tmore9 is that a stock band on your watch or is it a after market


----------



## gzervali2006

I love this watch.. have owned it for about a year.. .super comfortable and sees weekly usage - 3x a week atleast. Formula 1 Calibre 5 on the rubber strap. Love it.


----------



## Relo60

Wasn't aware there was Club Formula 1, my TH is happy now.


----------



## Lenix38




----------



## TheWatchCollector73

JustMe74 said:


> Just got mine today. Yeah, yeah, it's a quartz - but I love the look of it! Next one will be the automatic GMT - love that one too. I was a little worried about the 43mm size (I have a 7.25" wrist) but it's fine.
> 
> View attachment 10539994
> 
> 
> View attachment 10540002


I have the same beautiful watch love it. Mine is due for battery replacement where do you guys get yours serviced at? I found a service center in NJ but honestly don't want to ship my watch over there also heard it can be expensive around $150 any advice? btw I'm new here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nid

One for the F1 club


----------



## TXGooner

WAZ2114.BA0875


----------



## WillyB

I've got to say I do like the new logo...
So I ordered a white dial F1 quartz yesterday! I'll post pics upon arrival.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just got my F1 last week









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

borchard929 said:


> Just got my F1 last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's a nice rig. Where'd you grab it from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

WillyB said:


> That's a nice rig. Where'd you grab it from?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I actually got it at a Pawn Store


----------



## WillyB

Nice. Good place to score a deal when you know what your looking at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dox5337

*Formula 1 button issue?*

I have a TAG Formula 1 Tachymetre edition, its only a few days old but I've noticed that the "Start/Stop" button for the Tachymetre on the watch seems to be considerably softer and spongier than the "reset" button. (The reset button has a solid mechanical "click" where as the start button has next to no "click" and a mushy push.)

As a result I was just wondering if anyone else had one of these watches so I could confirm if this is normal, perhaps its to provide an easier "start/stop" push for the Tachymetre?

Either way I'm not too sure if this is how the watch is meant to be...







​


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@dox5337 - first off, congrats on your new TAG. It's an F1 model CAZ1010 (43 mm) chronograph. I believe you are referring to the top button which activates the chronograph (start/stop). It's not a tachymetre function per se. The bezel has a tachymetre scale which is used to determine the speed you are travelling (in an automobile). To use the tachymetre scale, press the chronograph start button and then press the stop button at exactly 1 km (or 1 mile) traveled. When you do this, the chronograph hand will point to a number on the tachymetre scale which will correspond to your velocity/speed in km per hour (or miles per hour).

I've got the 42 mm version (CAZ1110) which is virtually the same watch as yours, but 1 mm less case diameter and with the older "stylized" TAG Heuer logo. I also have the steel bracelet on mine. It's a great looking watch! I can say that my chronograph start/stop button feels the same as the reset button (lower button below the crown), and both buttons provide for a solid "click" feel. If you're concerned, take it back to the AD (or where you bought it) and discuss it with them. Good luck and congrats on your beautiful F1 Chronograph!


----------



## WillyB

This just landed last night. Very nice, really nice box and presentation. Overall fit and finish is really nice, love the size. Now I just need to get the bracelet sized!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Just received this great looking Indy in a trade with Scooter, I like it! Sorry for lousy pic.
Thanks Scooter and WUS!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

My latest acquisition, still not 100% sure about it... but it's early days. Lume on hands only is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@AQUAGRAPH - that is a great looking watch. How accurate are you finding the Calibre 16? Also, is that the one you were finding uncomfortable re: the strap clasp? Thought I read your comments about that on your blog. Great read BTW.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @AQUAGRAPH - that is a great looking watch. How accurate are you finding the Calibre 16? Also, is that the one you were finding uncomfortable re: the strap clasp? Thought I read your comments about that on your blog. Great read BTW.


Hi MorbidSalmon00 - brilliant name by the way. Glad you are enjoying my blog. Yes it is indeed that one, as such I've hardly worn it so I can't really say on the accuracy. This is my first Calibre 16, it does seem very... how can I describe it 'mechanical' when I wind it. Definitely not as smooth as the Heuer01 or the Calibre 60 in my Aquagraph.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I am enjoying your blog and would encourage any TAG Heuer enthusiast on this forum to go check it out! Thanks for the work you put into it!

Yes, I believe the Caibre 60 is quite rare (the Aquagraph is the only modern TH watch that I'm aware of that has it - there could be more but I'm not sure which ones). As for the Heuer 01, I believe this an "in-house" movement based on the 1887? You've got quite the collection of TAG's! Please keep the blog going!

As for my "handle", years ago I was setting up an Xbox account and the name was given to me randomly from Xbox live. Since I am an avid sports fisherman, I found the name to be quite appropriate. I do a fair amount of catch and release but I also retain some of the beautiful salmon that my family loves to eat. So when I signed up for this forum, I just couldn't think of another name so I just went with my current one. LOL.

...and since this is an F1 Club forum - here's a shot of my quartz chronograph in action (yes, I did retain this lovely fly caught trout):


----------



## Luca Trucchia

this is my Formula 1 Quartz professional. I like it!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maxwatch72

*Re: Formula 1 button issue?*

Very nice watch. Bought my F1 at Costco and wish I had a model like yours.


----------



## maxwatch72

Here's mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abs5394

in the mail:

https://www.amazon.com/Heuer-Formul...rd_wg=BxVr3&psc=1&refRID=0QKA7T6VE1JPC21GJDDP


----------



## Aleblanc

mine, soon to have a leather strap.


----------



## dan_beaven

Sent from my iPhone 7+using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1

I have this for past few years!


----------



## Aleblanc

Aleblanc said:


> mine, soon to have a leather strap.


now with a new strap


----------



## dox5337

Unfortunately the inevitable happened today, I picked up my first dent on my TAG CAZ1010 on the black bezel, as the result of chucking off my seat belt getting out of a car and the watch taking a clip from the seat belt. I'm not particularly bothered about scratches and dents, it's my daily watch for anything I throw at it. Although I was wondering if it is possible to remove small dents from watches? And does the bezel being black and not raw metal affect this? I don't know much about watch repair and I'm just wondering what kind of cosmetic repairs are capable on a routine service?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Small dents on stainless steel can be polished to the extent that they are less noticeable. However, the black PVD coating on your bezel cannot be polished. How big is the dent on your bezel? Can you see through to the stainless steel underneath? If so and you wanted to repair this, they would have to remove the entire PVD coating on the bezel and reapply the coating. In other words, it would be less expensive just to replace the bezel altogether.

I feel your pain as I did the same thing to my F1 CAZ1110 while in a parkade. I was backing up and my mirror contacted a concrete pillar and bent back (as it was designed). So I pulled forward and reached out of my window to pull the mirror back into position. My hand slipped off the mirror and my wrist (watch!) slammed into the concrete pillar! I was horrified, but the only damage in the end after washing off all the dust was a small dent in the bezel where the stainless steel could be seen through. There was no damage to the crystal which surprised me. Anyway, I regularly dab the dent with a black sharpie felt pen and the damage is hardly noticeable. I made inquiries as to how to repair the damage, and was informed the only way was to replace the bezel. Maybe in a few years when I decide to get a service done by TAG Heuer Customer Service I will make a decision to replace the bezel. But the watch looks and works perfectly fine right now. In fact, here she is - can you see the damage?



Still proud to be in the F1 club!!!


----------



## ImranD

Hi Guys,

Amazing watches ya'll have posted.

I'm having a tough time picking my first tag; I'm torn between these three models (sorry, I know the third one isn't a formula 1, still a Tag though ;-))

1.






2.






3.








Please help by picking one and briefly stating why.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mxdla

My dad's early 90's F1 chrono which I inherited when he passed away a few years ago. It was in rough shape when I got it. Had to have the gaskets, crown, one of the pushers and the bezel replaced.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@mxdla - good on you for repairing you dad's F1. Wear it with pride and keep a piece of your dad with you. Plus, it looks great!


----------



## blundell

Love the Formula series.


----------



## rambo4hire

Here is mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blundell

really nice photos, thanks.


----------



## Dougiebaby

I had a TH Carrera Twin Time (lovely watch) that I gave to my dad. But, now I am back with TH with my newly acquired (as of yesterday) Formula 1 Red Bull Racing Special Edition.

It model was released in Monaco last year (2016) for the Grand Prix of Monaco. Unbeknown to me, I was in Monaco last year the day after the race - and release of this watch. It was inspired by the legendary TH Monaco made famous by Steve McQueen. It has an amazing retro meets current look. And it has a SERIOUS amount of wrist presence - everyone will see this one on your wrist 

Inspired by...









And here's my new baby...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Congrats Dougiebaby! I see you pulled the trigger on a F1 chronograph after all! It's a sweet looking watch. I'm assuming it's got the standard 200m water resistance? Looks like a nice "beater" or around the pool or travelling. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Dougiebaby

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Congrats Dougiebaby! I see you pulled the trigger on a F1 chronograph after all! It's a sweet looking watch. I'm assuming it's got the standard 200m water resistance? Looks like a nice "beater" or around the pool or travelling. Wear it in good health.


Thanks Morbid! Yes, it's got the same "engine" and water resistance (200m) as a regular F1 chronograph. This is so nice that "beater" may not be the appropriate adjective  I think I'lll keep my G-shock for those duties!


----------



## rickpal14

Well, I guess I just joined the club as I ordered my first "proper" watch yesterday..... The F1 chrono!!! Love seeing it on a wrist in the photos here.. Can't wait to get it and will be sure to post pics once received!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

rickpal14 said:


> Well, I guess I just joined the club as I ordered my first "proper" watch yesterday..... The F1 chrono!!! Love seeing it on a wrist in the photos here.. Can't wait to get it and will be sure to post pics once received!


Welcome to the club! Please post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Tedward

I have the F1 Red Bull on the bracelet but wanted the fabric strap to give a different option. £235 though for a couple of bits of cheap fabric! Umm...no.

So... NATO strap from eBay for now for less than £6.










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luca Trucchia

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Officially a member of the Formula 1 club as of 30 minutes ago!!! Love it!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67

My latest edition, another Tag F1. Got lucky and scored it on Ebay for a song.


----------



## Drewkeffler1

Super nice enjoy!


Bueller67 said:


> My latest edition, another Tag F1. Got lucky and scored it on Ebay for a song.
> 
> View attachment 12351459


----------



## Gravlund63

Hello 
I am new in this forum and would like to join the club with my Tag Heuer Targa Florio - a tribute to Juan Manual Fangio who won F1 five times in the 50'














best regards
Michael


----------



## Ahmed_ZA

Hi. Just joined. Bought my Formula 1 last week. Really been enjoying the posts here.


----------



## jdubbs43

This was posted on my local Facebook market place and listed as "looks new, but is broken". I had the seller send me some pictures and everything looked good. I knew it was a low offer, but in case it was more than a battery I offered $250 cash and I'd pick it up. Spent $10 for a battery and boom. WAH1111 on my wrist again!


----------



## kleungsoma

Tag formula one grande date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvk82

TAG Heuer F1 Quartz - 2012


----------



## Bruiser

Just put this NATO on my F-1. Not an easy task with this model.


----------



## F22Raptor

Hi, I am new to the forum and just bought my Formula 1 Limited edition Manchester United watch new.


----------



## Junior1

About 1 year in on my F1 Red Bull. Still going strong in my current rotation.
As noted a while back, I ordered an original fabric strap for it. It arrived about 2 months after the purchase and I have not used the original bracelet since.
Blue with red stitching pairs well with everything...


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hi, I am new to the forum. Here my F1 bought about one year ago. 
I love the size (43mm)


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

rodolfoscl said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. Here my F1 bought about one year ago.
> I love the size (43mm)
> 
> 
> View attachment 12419573


Congrats on your F1. I have the same watch - the CAZ1110. Minor detail here, but it's 42mm, not 43mm. There is a 43mm version of this watch - the CAZ1010, which has the "new" TAG logo as opposed to the "old" logo (stylized TAG). I actually prefer the older logo, but that's just me. Congrats again and wear it in good health.


----------



## TagTime

Here is my Tag collection. An F1 fan for a long, long time, but only acquired them in the last 2 years. I know the one on the left is not a F1, but still part of the family.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I actually prefer the older logo, but that's just me.


Same here!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Congrats on your F1. I have the same watch - the CAZ1110. Minor detail here, but it's 42mm, not 43mm. There is a 43mm version of this watch - the CAZ1010, which has the "new" TAG logo as opposed to the "old" logo (stylized TAG). I actually prefer the older logo, but that's just me. Congrats again and wear it in good health.


thnks for the heads up, yo´re right is 42mm with old style logo  . Prefer too


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Bueller67

Latest edition to my Formula 1 collection......


----------



## Marcbates

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site as I have just bought my first tag heuer watch model CAZ1010.BA0842. Looking through the pictures a few of you own the same watch and wondered how robust the bezel is. I'll be wearing the watch every day and curious how it will cope with the odd accidental knock on something being as the bezel is black. Thanks for any input​


----------



## TonyPtingle

My two









WAC1110









CAZ1112

















Lived a hard life this one









originally bought that one in 2004. Sitting in the pub one night I pulled the bezel off. Tried to replace it and snapped the spring behind it. Took it back to the AD who sent it off to LVMH UK, who for some reason just gave me a replacement watch.
Only had two weeks warranty left on it. Never missed a beat apart from battery replacement, daily wearer for about six years, hence the battle scars.


----------



## thefatboy

Just got it back from a battery change at TAG....









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Had this one just over a year now and still loving it, especially the fantastic lume.


----------



## lovedeep

Nice watches, guys.


----------



## blank001

Some WAH1111

View attachment 12620231


----------



## blank001

For some reason my previous WAH1111 post didn't render.


----------



## chili16

Just bought the CAZ1014.BA0842. 

Question: Is it normal for the 1/10 of second dial to spin for only 30 seconds?


----------



## took

Still lovin it!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba




----------



## WTCHADDICT

My mini tag collection


----------



## Keaman

Keaman said:


> Who wants a classy, cool, iconic and time proven quartz watch with the heritage of a GREAT brand?
> Are you in the Formula 1 Club?
> I'm in!!


I completely forgot that phootoobucket stole all my pics.
So here's my wicked little F1, again!


----------



## Jake West

I still enjoy wearing my F1. It was my first Swiss Watch and gets out of the watch box occasionally. It's still in great condition except for some decaying or lost pusher rubber.


----------



## Gray_Panther

I have worn my WAC1110 as my daily for the past 12.5 years. I will be receiving my new CAZ2012 on monday!










I love the Formula 1 from Tag Heuer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073




----------



## Apia




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Congrats TAG Fan. I've always loved the look of the F1 GMT (WAZ211A).


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Dougiebaby

F1 in 4K


----------



## Apia




----------



## mouldgt

Purchased up my first Tag Heuer last week. It's a beautiful watch and I'm enjoying ownership!!!

Be well.

George


----------



## JustDave

Hi,

Just joined the forum and this was my first new watch of the year and also my first TAG...


----------



## Miller Time II

JustDave said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined the forum and this was my first new watch of the year and also my first TAG...


Nice, congrats and welcome! What other watches do you have in your collection, or is this Tag your first?


----------



## Jake West

Apia said:


>


You have some great watches...I'm wondering how often your F1 gets into your rotation. I have the same piece and truly enjoy coming back to it every so often.


----------



## J969

I've been one of yours for almost two years, it's about time I share.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TAG Fan

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Congrats TAG Fan. I've always loved the look of the F1 GMT (WAZ211A).


Thanks mate!

FYI - this watch had to go for repairs within 3 months of purchase due to a broken mainspring. Has been working fine since I got it back as I have put it through wringer


----------



## FloridaTime

Got my first Tag today, I’m enjoying it so far!


----------



## JustDave

Miller Time II said:


> Nice, congrats and welcome! What other watches do you have in your collection, or is this Tag your first?


Thanks, I'm really happy with it.

I currently have a Tissot PRC200, Nixon Time Teller, Seiko SKX009, G-Shock GA-110LN-8a & DW5600BB and an old Lorus that belonged to my Grandfather. Nothing too flashy or super expensive but I like them.

On the look out for a pilot watch at the moment too...


----------



## mkim520

that grey sunburst dial is beautiful!


----------



## vlad6604

wa1218 vintage formula 1 year 1991


----------



## vlad6604

382-513 tag heuer vintage première génération 1988


----------



## tamzeed

Hi Everyone - new member here. This is my almost "daily" watch for the past 14 years. Bought from Singapore Changi Airport and had it serviced once at the Tag dealer in Kolkata a few years back.


----------



## TruthBalance




----------



## Caso

So excited for the season to begin this weekend. Hoping that Renault finds some of that magic from the glory days!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 1981Eagle

Here's mine - New on 3/5/18 .... I got my wife the Formula 1 with the polished and white ceramic band, and the diamonds on the face ... anniversary and all


----------



## BimmerFan

Here's my 2-month old CAZ1010:


----------



## Caso

Playing with straps on my CAC1111. So excited the season has started, hoping Haas has a better Bahrain.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

One more while we're at it. This watch shows so many different characteristics depending on the strap and the light.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mhart2

Got my CAU1110 today (bought in the sales forums!). Love it so far, can't wait to wear it out and about.


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Burnt




----------



## kleungsoma

Burnt said:


>












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaar

Decided to give it a chance to my Formula 1 WAZ1010 with a jubilee bracelet I have for another watch, the bracelet is 22mm and the curved end links were also 22mm, but I used a dremel to size them down to 21mm... I think it has a 1000 series vibe with it


----------



## Gray_Panther

Just slapped on my new Nato strap!
Can finally bang this watch around without worrying about scratching up the two tone bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday


----------



## SoXBoX

My Formula 1. Daily Driver.


----------



## fahim

10 years old and still love my CAH1111. 
Would happily swap the bracelet for an OEM rubber strap though - any takers? ;-) 
Or if you have one (or even just a buckle for sale) - let me know!


----------



## blacktuesday

My newest addition


----------



## 92hatchattack

I've worn a bunch of different F1's over time, but I have to say the new ones are so incredibly comfortable. The Best Tag has made to date!


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turando

My latest purchase!
I love the Watch!😉


----------



## Turando

Mclaren vs Ferrari


----------



## icode

icode said:


> Was just browsing around the forums and came across this group what great idea well here are my F1's
> 
> View attachment 3035202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035210
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035242
> 
> 
> I really love my F1's


A little over 3 years ago, I came to this forum and showed off my collection of Formula 1's. Since then my collection has grown quite a bit. I hope to continue to grow it.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@icode - that's an impressive collection of F1 chonographs you got there! A dozen no less. Did you collect any of the 3-hand models? It's cool to see the different generations of F1's in one photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icode

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @icode - that's an impressive collection of F1 chonographs you got there! A dozen no less. Did you collect any of the 3-hand models? It's cool to see the different generations of F1's in one photo! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, no I didn't collect the 3-hand models I really like the chronographs. I'm actually right now concentrating on collecting the Caliber 16 Formula 1's.


----------



## d3funct

Awesome collection - wow.


----------



## lon3volf

Recently became newest owner of Tag Heuer Formula 1 Cal-16 Chrono. Its a beautiful piece, my first true Swiss Watch. I recently purchased this from a fellow TZ member and have to say I'm impressed with quality of it. 
Fit and Finish is just on point and I always loved big watches, so this is perfect IMO.

On a different note, I understand and see that Calibre 16 is a reliable movt. and supposedly very accurate, close to COSC standards if not better. However I'm having hard time with mine, its currently gaining time at a pace which I think is just not right. In the last few days it has gained about 1 min and 48 seconds, up until this time. I see it gains when I have it on me rather than when its on drawer, crown up position. I'm not sure if I should wait it out for few more days, or a week to see if it "Settles" down. I set the right time in comparison to my 'Citizen EcoDrive World Time AT'.

Any suggestions, thoughts to make it close to what its supposed to be much appreciated unless you all recommend me taking it to an AD and have them take a peak...


----------



## pumxee

The calibre 7 "batman" is a great piece too. It's on my purchase list.


----------



## Relo60

My "turning point" watch into the world of horology.


----------



## mysticbus

Just got mine.


----------



## Dougiebaby

mysticbus said:


> Just got mine.
> 
> View attachment 13409505


Hey Mysticbus, I like that watch ... I almost picked one up as well. However, I chose the reverse panda styled one because it fit my style a little better.

Here's a quick 4K vid and pics...


----------



## Dougiebaby

And here is mine on a Bond NATO


----------



## mysticbus

I put mine on an orange Isofrane, but I am not quite sure how I like it. I might try a baby blue one.


----------



## Caso

mysticbus said:


> I put mine on an orange Isofrane, but I am not quite sure how I like it. I might try a baby blue one.
> 
> View attachment 13414881


I think it looks great on the orange! It would prob look good on the light blue as well, although it would be more understated, I'd imagine. This setup is flashy!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld

First post to the forum! 
Love the Tag F1's.. was a watch I always wanted but during the 00's just couldn't justify spending money on "a watch". 
As time goes on and life changes nostalgia and passion sometimes take hold. 
I really fell in love with the Series 3 models and I feel now's the time to track down some from my wishlist. 
#1 I'd love a WAC1113 Red dial Ser.3, also CAC1110 Blk chrono Ser.3 then I also love the looks of the WAH1111 White dial Ser.4 and/or WAZ1111 White dial Ser.6.
My gf got me a CAZ2010 Blk chrono Cal16 Ser.6 a couple years ago and it's been a lovely substantial piece!










I recently scored a mint WAC1112 Blue dial Ser.3 from my local jeweler with box/papers and couldn't leave behind the lowly but obviously loved blk ser.1 sittings along side of her!


----------



## TagTime

j0oftheworld said:


> First post to the forum!
> Love the Tag F1's.. was a watch I always wanted but during the 00's just couldn't justify spending money on "a watch".
> As time goes on and life changes nostalgia and passion sometimes take hold.
> I really fell in love with the Series 3 models and I feel now's the time to track down some from my wishlist.
> #1 I'd love a WAC1113 Red dial Ser.3, also CAC1110 Blk chrono Ser.3 then I also love the looks of the WAH1111 White dial Ser.4 and/or WAZ1111 White dial Ser.6.
> My gf got me a CAZ2010 Blk chrono Cal16 Ser.6 a couple years ago and it's been a lovely substantial piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently scored a mint WAC1112 Blue dial Ser.3 from my local jeweler with box/papers and couldn't leave behind the lowly but obviously loved blk ser.1 sittings along side of her!


Welcome to the forum and it seems like you are off to a great start collecting watches. Enjoy them and wear them well.


----------



## Bueller67

My current fleet of Formula 1's. All on FT6024 straps and deployment clasps.


----------



## Bueller67

My current fleet of Formula 1's. All on FT6024 straps and deployment clasps.

View attachment 13456635

View attachment 13456637


----------



## j0oftheworld

Picked this up last week from a member here:








[/url]


----------



## j0oftheworld

Finally scored the red series 3 I've been looking for.. minty!! 
Thinking of scoring the red plastic band and wearing it during trackdays in my red S2000!


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## j0oftheworld

Homemade lightbox test shots:


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Back from a service/battery change. Also got a new bezel since my first one got scratched and dinged in an incident. Love it!


----------



## j0oftheworld

Cleaned her up for ebay.. *tear


----------



## MickeyMouse88

Casper the cat checking out my Formula 1.


----------



## j0oftheworld

This one's not afraid of some welding/grinding!

20181124_121429 by j. miller, on Flickr


----------



## Gray_Panther

My iphone 5SE camera sucks. I should start taking pics with my real camera!


----------



## Gray_Panther

Duplicate


----------



## jaar

Leather strap and bleached/faded bezel insert


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## jhchrono

My Formula 1. Always love wearing it!


----------



## alvarez89

Vintage Tag Heuer Formula 1
Given to me 6 months ago by my brother.


----------



## Turpinr

2008 Formula 1 alarm


----------



## Dougiebaby

My F1 Chrono - really nice watch to celebrate my love of Motorsport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themrjonathan

My new (to me) F1 Chrono, circa 2007. An early college graduation present to myself. Happy to be a member of the club!


----------



## themrjonathan

duplicate, whoops


----------



## TagTime

Ready for the start of the F1 season.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Classic beer and watch with a nice view.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dougiebaby

Hanging in the lobby of my building after work drinking a latte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natsume

throwback pic of when i was disinterested in everything around me, except to this beauty









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

Calibre 5 on Nomos shell cordovan.


----------



## Burnt

Same watch on an inexpensive Speidel strap, which has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Really like this F1!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Been awhile. Giving some wrist time for this Formula 1

Happy Fathers' Day:-!


----------



## t.serban

Formula 1 Gulf Special Edition


----------



## Crabtree

Taproot watch, broke it out for a ride today. Happy Saturday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Haven't worn my F1 chronograph for a while. Forgot how much I enjoy wearing it!


----------



## RLS1851

Really glad I finally joined the club.


----------



## kennethwashere

Joined the club as well!


----------



## kennethwashere

Joined the club as well!

View attachment 14452365


----------



## russell.tobias.1

My F1 Carrera decided to wear it today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Welcome to the club gentlemen. @russell.tobias.1 - that Carrera belongs in the "Carrera Club":

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/carrera-club-522434.html

Nice watch though, and we'll give you a hall pass on this one!


----------



## russell.tobias.1

Ohh my bad 
Ok here's my Senna Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

Man, didn't know this club existed lol. Picked this up back in April for when my daughter was born. Then got her first name and birthday engraved on the case back. Needless to say, it's a keeper!
Also I find it worlds more comfortable on a nato than the OEM bracelet that did nothing but pull hair out.


----------



## kennethwashere

Evil Minion said:


> Man, didn't know this club existed lol. Picked this up back in April for when my daughter was born. Then got her first name and birthday engraved on the case back. Needless to say, it's a keeper!
> Also I find it worlds more comfortable on a nato than the OEM bracelet that did nothing but pull hair out.
> 
> View attachment 14454649


Hey, that watch looks familiar... 

Have you tried it on a leather yet? I've been thinking about grabbing a racing leather one, kind of like this from Hodinkee:

https://shop.hodinkee.com/products/...Nnb68Csbp6Vlz3W-xqocihmUnuxipHFEaAjsjEALw_wcB


----------



## Evil Minion

kennethwashere said:


> Hey, that watch looks familiar...
> 
> Have you tried it on a leather yet? I've been thinking about grabbing a racing leather one, kind of like this from Hodinkee:
> 
> https://shop.hodinkee.com/products/...Nnb68Csbp6Vlz3W-xqocihmUnuxipHFEaAjsjEALw_wcB


Tried it once or twice on a black croc leather band, but wasn't the biggest fan. Curious how it'll look on that brown racing band though! You'll have to take some pics if you get it.


----------



## jamesbiz

lol so I'm wondering, how many of you bought your watches on ebay within the past few months? If so, do send me over the listing number....


----------



## Evil Minion

jamesbiz said:


> lol so I'm wondering, how many of you bought your watches on ebay within the past few months? If so, do send me over the listing number....


Wave of fakes lately?

Luckily I got mine right out of an AD's display case.


----------



## Evil Minion

Duplicate

Silly forum site...


----------



## jamesbiz

Evil Minion said:


> Wave of fakes lately?
> 
> Luckily I got mine right out of an AD's display case.


Yes, a wave of fakes lately. I've taken down about 120 accounts in the past few weeks alone. 12 more just popped up this morning. Formula 1's and Aquaracers so far. Very good fakes that no casual buyer would be able to figure out. I've been on a one man crusade against this guy... a little bit obsessed hahah

Take this one as an examples. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-...368947?hash=item5b5df51db3:g:3Z8AAOSwTvJddhli


----------



## Relo60

Good morning. Wednesday check in:-!


----------



## BigDickEnergy

*Been my daily beater for a decade now but still an absolute beauty. 
*








What are your thoughts on the F1 series as a whole and how this model- CAH1110 (Circa 2009) fits into it? I personally think it looks sportier and more characteristic with those tire-shaped bezels reminiscent of the original F1s than the newer models that have a dressier look.


----------



## TagTime

BigDickEnergy said:


> *Been my daily beater for a decade now but still an absolute beauty.
> *
> View attachment 14467701
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on the F1 series as a whole and how this model- CAH1110 (Circa 2009) fits into it? I personally think it looks sportier and more characteristic with those tire-shaped bezels reminiscent of the original F1s than the newer models that have a dressier look.


You made me wear mine today. Had several F1's, but this one is for me the nicest edition.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## anonymousmoose

Some photos of my F1. Site in a small stable of watches (see my signature for list)


----------



## DallasCRX

Just joined the forum, figured this would be as good a starting point as any! I only have the rubber strap right now but looking at a B&R Black w/ Orange Stitch Le Mans leather band, and maybe a knockoff steel bracelet. Can't justify the cost of the Tag bracelet...

My CAH1113.

View attachment IMG_7281.jpg


View attachment IMG_7266.jpg


----------



## Dobbler

So two AD's - Ben Bridge and Jared - sell F1's with different clasps (!) Jared has the new double-button clasp, and Ben Bridge is still selling the older snap clasp. I've been working with Ben Bridge to acquire the newer clasp - Jared provided no help and suggested the only way I could POSSIBLY get the newer clasp was for them to send my watch in for service and only THEN would they quote me on cost. That's BS.


----------



## NTJW

Hello!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Dobbler said:


> So two AD's - Ben Bridge and Jared - sell F1's with different clasps (!) Jared has the new double-button clasp, and Ben Bridge is still selling the older snap clasp. I've been working with Ben Bridge to acquire the newer clasp - Jared provided no help and suggested the only way I could POSSIBLY get the newer clasp was for them to send my watch in for service and only THEN would they quote me on cost. That's BS.


you talking about the faa073/faa074 clasps?


----------



## Dobbler

jamesbiz said:


> you talking about the faa073/faa074 clasps?


Perhaps! I searched A LOT and couldn't find anything conclusive. And that an AD talking to the TAG rep also came up empty the first couple of times at least made me feel less stupid. I think the FAA074 is the clasp I want - with the double button release. Can this be purchased somewhere? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Dobbler

NTJW said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Is this an OEM strap? Rubber?


----------



## NTJW

Dobbler said:


> Is this an OEM strap? Rubber?


Nope, got it from an aftermarket strap dealer, it should be name something like vintage tropic rubber strap. The oem strap sucks LOL

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Dobbler said:


> Perhaps! I searched A LOT and couldn't find anything conclusive. And that an AD talking to the TAG rep also came up empty the first couple of times at least made me feel less stupid. I think the FAA074 is the clasp I want - with the double button release. Can this be purchased somewhere? Thanks for your reply!


I gotta double check my stock, but I think I have one.


----------



## Dobbler

jamesbiz said:


> I gotta double check my stock, but I think I have one.


Any luck?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Lume shots


----------



## jamesbiz

Dobbler said:


> Any luck?











That?


----------



## Dobbler

jamesbiz said:


> View attachment 14581515
> 
> 
> That?


I think so. What does the rest of the clasp look like? Will it directly replace my FAA087 and fit the ceramic/ss bracelet? Cost?


----------



## jamesbiz

Dobbler said:


> I think so. What does the rest of the clasp look like? Will it directly replace my FAA087 and fit the ceramic/ss bracelet? Cost?
> 
> View attachment 14582229
> 
> View attachment 14582231


Sorry, no, it will not fit. The ends are female on the FAA087 while the faa074 ends are male.


----------



## Dobbler

jamesbiz said:


> Sorry, no, it will not fit. The ends are female on the FAA087 while the faa074 ends are male.


Bummer


----------



## brianrbenton

I recently picked up 2 Formula 1's. Haven't worn Tag's int he past, but these 2 came on a trade and I really like them. Especially the Calibre 5, but then I agree I'm drawn to white dials.


----------



## Evil Minion

brianrbenton said:


> I recently picked up 2 Formula 1's. Haven't worn Tag's int he past, but these 2 came on a trade and I really like them. Especially the Calibre 5, but then I agree I'm drawn to white dials.


Those do look quite nice! What did you trade for them?
That GMT is a particular favorite of mine. Are these the 41mm sizes, or 43?


----------



## Norsewarrior

My first TH. In the mail as we speak. Comments wanted









Sent fra min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa

Formula 1 Club!

I thought to ask here first before posting a separate thread. Im looking for the most comparable model to this Formula 1 (CAU1114.FT6024):









I'd like the case same case and dial design, although I wouldn't mind a bit more color rather than all black.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## brianrbenton

Here is my Formula 1 Calibre 7 GMT


----------



## TagTime

Watching the last F1 Grand Prix of the season.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## russell.tobias.1

Go Max 33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gj_9

Picked up a vintage F1 off eBay. Great condition and I'm not usually into quartz pieces but I think it's got a very 'unique' charm and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## wfohog




----------



## wfohog




----------



## enricodepaoli

Looking good, and it's a very historical model for the TAG HEUER brand. I proudly own the green version with the lume dial.











Gj_9 said:


> View attachment 14733905
> 
> Picked up a vintage F1 off eBay. Great condition and I'm not usually into quartz pieces but I think it's got a very 'unique' charm and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Gj_9

enricodepaoli said:


> Looking good, and it's a very historical model for the TAG HEUER brand. I proudly own the green version with the lume dial.
> 
> View attachment 14739609


thats a nice colour combination you have there. Yeah I'm enjoying it, different from my other watches but it's getting a lot of wrist time and I like the bracelet


----------



## 120Clicks

One of my favorite photos of my F1


----------



## Sugman




----------



## scooby-wrx

Hello all, I'm new here. Just got my first Tag today a CAZ2012. Need to get it sized before I can wear it.. absolutely love it!


----------



## Evil Minion

scooby-wrx said:


> Hello all, I'm new here. Just got my first Tag today a CAZ2012. Need to get it sized before I can wear it.. absolutely love it!


Very nice! Love a good 7750.

On a side note, what year WRX?


----------



## scooby-wrx

Thanks, appreciate it.

Had a few Subaru's over the years, but these ones were my favourite

1996 Version 3 STI Type RA

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157644367879566

1999 Version 5 STI Type R

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157646077482578


----------



## scooby-wrx

Was meant to be selling the CAZ2010 for a friend, but decided to buy it! Second Tag this month. Love these things!


----------



## MacATag

Found a extremely nice, almost new, Formula 1 CAU1112....


----------



## scooby-wrx

Couple of photo's from work on Friday.


----------



## scooby-wrx

marcusjchid said:


> WOYD, Link Di Caprio limited edition CAT2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not a Formula 1 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## enricodepaoli

scooby-wrx said:


> Not a Formula 1 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


Post have been moved to the appropriate thread. Here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/link-s-el-club-579476-31.html


----------



## TagTime

Just a couple weeks away from the F1 season










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## scooby-wrx

I'm addicted to the F1's..!

My second CAZ2012 just turned up today. Was such a great deal I couldn't turn it down..


----------



## jamesbiz

wait tho, you have two identical ones?


----------



## scooby-wrx

I do. Second one was too good a deal to pass up (spur of the moment). CAZ2012 was my first Tag so I have a weak spot for them :think:


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

My first Formula 1. I've never purchased a new TAG HEUER and I probably never will. Although I really like this watch, there's no way I'm paying $1000. Misaligned bezel...second hand off the markers....well. I still like it 🙂.


----------



## Turpinr

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> My first Formula 1. I've never purchased a new TAG HEUER and I probably never will. Although I really like this watch, there's no way I'm paying $1000. Misaligned bezel...second hand off the markers....well. I still like it 🙂.


That's a beaut👍


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Turpinr said:


> allkindsofwatches1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Formula 1. I've never purchased a new TAG HEUER and I probably never will. Although I really like this watch, there's no way I'm paying $1000. Misaligned bezel...second hand off the markers....well. I still like it ?.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beaut?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Even with the little quirks I'd buy another with the stainless steel bracelet at the right price ?


----------



## scooby-wrx

These things are SO addictive...! Latest F1 turned up today CAZ1014























Interesting to see the difference in case thickness between the 7550 Mechanical Movement and the Quartz


----------



## enricodepaoli

Ceramic is real cool. I got an F1 ring that looks like your watch on the left of your first picture.


----------



## scooby-wrx

:-! That's pretty much identical design! I see it says Tag on the side..?

The ceramic version was my first Tag so favourite out of the group


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> Ceramic is real cool. I got an F1 ring that looks like your watch on the left of your first picture.
> 
> View attachment 14946513
> 
> 
> View attachment 14946515


You know, I still haven't gotten a ring. I have that bracelet somewhere... I haven't been able to find it.

If I'd get a ring, I'd get this one tho.


----------



## enricodepaoli

scooby-wrx said:


> :-! That's pretty much identical design! I see it says Tag on the side..?
> 
> The ceramic version was my first Tag so favourite out of the group


It's a pretty amazing design. When I saw this ring, I couldn't let it pass. I also bought this LINK bracelet (bracelet only, no watch) and a LINK ring to gift my girfriend. Pretty amazing things for a Tag Heuer aficionado 

Yes, the F1 ring has a "Tag Heuer" on the side, along a real diamond.


----------



## enricodepaoli

jamesbiz said:


> You know, I still haven't gotten a ring. I have that bracelet somewhere... I haven't been able to find it.
> 
> If I'd get a ring, I'd get this one tho.
> View attachment 14947435


That bracelet is AMAZING. I love it. That LINK ring is very cool too. I got it for my girlfriend when I got the F1 ring for myself.


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> That bracelet is AMAZING. I love it. That LINK ring is very cool too. I got it for my girlfriend when I got the F1 ring for myself.


lol I don't know how I feel about the ring I want, being the one you got your girlfriend, haha.


----------



## enricodepaoli

jamesbiz said:


> lol I don't know how I feel about the ring I want, being the one you got your girlfriend, haha.


 you have nothing to worry about lol

btw, both rings are really cool. And so is the bracelet b-)


----------



## MrZeke

Keaman said:


> Who wants a classy, cool, iconic and time proven quartz watch with the heritage of a GREAT brand?
> Are you in the Formula 1 Club?
> I'm in!!


Love it, still lookin for one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Here's mine until I can find one with the plastic bezel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Eggsy said:


> I think The Formula 1 Club is a good idea.


That last one is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

MrZeke said:


> Eggsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Formula 1 Club is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> That last one is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Your lume looks good on a white dial?


----------



## babal

Gentlemen , This is my first post in this forum. I own a tag heuer indy 500 CAC111B. I have all box and papers and i can rate it in 90+ / 100 condition . Can i have an idea of how much it should fetch ? All your inputs are highly valuable


----------



## StufflerMike

babal said:


> View attachment 15018413
> View attachment 15018415
> 
> 
> Gentlemen , This is my first post in this forum. I own a tag heuer indy 500 CAC111B. I have all box and papers and i can rate it in 90+ / 100 condition . Can i have an idea of how much it should fetch ? All your inputs are highly valuable


Check Chrono24 and ebay for currently asked prices. You can also check ebay for results. In addition, please let me introduce you to our rules & guidelines, rule 16.

16. Valuations. WatchUSeek does not offer valuations, nor do we recommend trying to have your watch valued online. Assessing the value of a watch is dependent on many factors, most of which require qualified persons having access to the watch directly. While members may provide their opinions as to the value of a watch, these are purely their opinions and do not represent WUS. If you need an value for insurance purposes, contact a qualified watchmaker who is certified for this activity (this varies from country to country), an auction house or a reputable watch dealer. The Complete Price Guide to Watches by Tom Engle, Richard E. Gilbert and Cooksey Shugart, published by Tinderbox Press of Mt Pleasant, SC, USA (commonly known as "Shugart") is a recognized starting point for watch valuations, but this does not represent a recommendation to use that book as anything but a starting point in determining your watch's value. As WatchUSeek is not in the business of watch valuation, we will not recommend anyone, but members may address individual requests with their own recommendations.


----------



## babal

Dear Mike

Thank you for your kind guidance. As i am quite new here i was not aware of the rules , But yes i really appreciate your help and i well understood the point

Regards
Babal


----------



## babal

Dear Mike

Thank you for your kind guidance. As i am quite new here i was not aware of the rules , But yes i really appreciate your help and i well understood the point

Regards
Babal


----------



## scooby-wrx

Found my new favourite spot for watch photo's earlier. A few of the CAZ1014


----------



## Melon84

I really like formuła 1 but Love aquaracer

Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mark2dic

My formula 1


----------



## Denversentinel

I have had this one for a few years










And just picked this one up for my kid.


----------



## jamesbiz

mark2dic said:


> My formula 1
> View attachment 15048115


That is an instantly good condition watch of that time frame. wow


----------



## 120Clicks

mark2dic said:


> My formula 1
> View attachment 15048115


I love the early generation chronograph. Very nice!


----------



## 120Clicks

Friday morning coffee.









IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

its great to see how the F1 has transpired over the years. never looses its appeal.


----------



## Denversentinel

weird. i cant see the pics in my last post

anyway - the regular F1 Auto








And the Senna Cal 16


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

something about "rocket red"


----------



## Wlover

Tag Kirium F1









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

Love this thread!

Tried Cape Cod for the first time today so took a few pics while they were all out.


----------



## Gavaldo

Put a Bond NATO on an old F1. Decent









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

CAZ2010 shining bright tonight


----------



## anonymousmoose

Took a photo that turns out half decent


----------



## The8lueSpirit

Just took delivery of this beauty :')


----------



## jamesbiz

The8lueSpirit said:


> Just took delivery of this beauty :')
> View attachment 15186565


Ugh. Can you link me to the listing you bought that from.... Because it's a fake. sorry


----------



## Evil Minion

jamesbiz said:


> Ugh. Can you link me to the listing you bought that from.... Because it's a fake. sorry


Hopefully he didn't pay more than $50 for that...
Sucks when this happens.


----------



## jamesbiz

Evil Minion said:


> Hopefully he didn't pay more than $50 for that...
> Sucks when this happens.


He more than likely paid minimum $600. I mean, don't get me wrong. As a WATCH, fake or otherwise, it's still worth a couple $100

Someone asked me why I go after these scammers. This is why. To prevent people from buying fakes.


----------



## jamesbiz

Evil Minion said:


> Hopefully he didn't pay more than $50 for that...
> Sucks when this happens.


Guess we will never know. I sent him a PM, but never got a response.


----------



## johnnyfunk

Can you help me understand why you believe it is a fake? The bezel font looks fatter. Not sure what else is wrong. Below is the real thing.








Currently own: Raymond Weil Maestro, Seiko 5, Dan Henry 1964, Stuhrling Formulai, Tag Heurer Formula 1, Tissot PRC200, Patek Philipe Grand Complications Replica, Seiko Presage,Triarrows Poet, Alpha GMT


----------



## jamesbiz

johnnyfunk said:


> Can you help me understand why you believe it is a fake? The bezel font looks fatter. Not sure what else is wrong. Below is the real thing.
> View attachment 15206285
> 
> 
> Currently own: Raymond Weil Maestro, Seiko 5, Dan Henry 1964, Stuhrling Formulai, Tag Heurer Formula 1, Tissot PRC200, Patek Philipe Grand Complications Replica, Seiko Presage,Triarrows Poet, Alpha GMT


That plastic wrap is not used by tag heuer, and is used by the manufacturer of that specific brand of fakes. Next, look at the right sub dial and how many markers it has compared to the real one. And it's also one of the most heavily fakes tag heuers right now.

I'm sure there are other things I'm missing, but those are the easiest tells, aside from having it in your hands. Usually I can take off the bezel and see the mechanism. It's always slightly different than real. The other models are way easier to spot.


----------



## johnnyfunk

Awesome, thanks @jamesbiz ! Here's my Formula 1:








Cheers! -J
----
Currently: Raymond Weil Maestro, Seiko 5, Dan Henry 1964, Stuhrling Formulai, Tag Heurer Formula 1, Tissot PRC200, Patek Philipe Grand Complications replica, Seiko Presage, Triarrows Poet, Alpha GMT


----------



## jamesbiz

johnnyfunk said:


> Awesome, thanks @jamesbiz ! Here's my Formula 1:
> View attachment 15207503
> 
> 
> Cheers! -J
> ----
> Currently: Raymond Weil Maestro, Seiko 5, Dan Henry 1964, Stuhrling Formulai, Tag Heurer Formula 1, Tissot PRC200, Patek Philipe Grand Complications replica, Seiko Presage, Triarrows Poet, Alpha GMT


No problem. To tell if that model is real or fake, is super simple too. Look on the underside of the links. The ceramic has to be polished and uses a pin and tube. The fakes are brushed and use cotter pins


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## johnnyfunk

Polished and I had to take it to an AD to adjust the bracelet because my standard tools wouldn't work.








Cheers! -J
----


----------



## jamesbiz

johnnyfunk said:


> Polished and I had to take it to an AD to adjust the bracelet because my standard tools wouldn't work.
> View attachment 15207699
> 
> 
> Cheers! -J
> ----
> Currently: Raymond Weil Maestro, Seiko 5, Dan Henry 1964, Stuhrling Formulai, Tag Heurer Formula 1, Tissot PRC200, Patek Philipe Grand Complications replica, Seiko Presage, Triarrows Poet, Alpha GMT


You know, I still can't find a single tool on the market that can handle higher end pin/tube setups.


----------



## johnnyfunk

Worn today with a light gray Barton strap (unpolished links








---
Cheers!


----------



## mjn33

Well.... as of this morning, I'm also a member of the F1 team! LOVE this watch!


----------



## Evil Minion

johnnyfunk said:


> Worn today with a light gray Barton strap (unpolished links
> View attachment 15217079
> 
> 
> ---
> Cheers!


Can you post some more pictures of this watch and band combo? It looks nice with that grey. 
I keep trying to find a nice band to pair mine with since it's too heavy for me on the original bracelet.


----------



## jamesbiz

The8lueSpirit said:


> Just took delivery of this beauty :')
> View attachment 15186565


Guess this guy will never get his real Formula one. Ah well.


----------



## Evil Minion

jamesbiz said:


> Guess this guy will never get his real Formula one. Ah well.


Did he never reply?

Also found this nice strap on Amazon. Looks like perforated leather, is actually entirely silicone. Very comfy, and I think looks great with it!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079Y4QXMV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jamesbiz

Evil Minion said:


> Did he never reply?
> 
> Also found this nice strap on Amazon. Looks like perforated leather, is actually entirely silicone. Very comfy, and I think looks great with it!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079Y4QXMV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 15244081


No, he never replied. He just disappeared right after, maybe because he was embarrassed? I dunno.

That is a nice looking strap tho. Does look like leather, as I've definitely never seen silicon with stitching. So the look of leather, but the usability of silicone


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> Guess this guy will never get his real Formula one. Ah well.


That was unfortunate! The fake TAGs of today look very lose to the original but thanks to @jamesbiz and other members of this forum, I am able to tell the difference between the fake vs real ones, depending on the model. The current F1 quartz chronograph is one of them. I hope the person who posted this got refunded.


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That was unfortunate! The fake TAGs of today look very lose to the original but thanks to @jamesbiz and other members of this forum, I am able to tell the difference between the fake vs real ones, depending on the model. The current F1 quartz chronograph is one of them. I hope the person who posted this got refunded.


I'm glad some people appreciate it lol. I've put in a ton of work into this, and people still give me crap on this forum

You know, I'm still not sure about the sub dial being the determining factor. I've seen photos that have all the hash marks, that appear to be legitimate photos.


----------



## jamesbiz

mark2dic said:


> My formula 1
> View attachment 15048115


This looks brand new.... It's older than I am.


----------



## ejhc11

Pic test on new forum...


----------



## Tonputter

*Spent my COVID lockdown savings wisely 🧐 *


----------



## dan_beaven

Tonputter said:


> View attachment 15329564
> *Spent my COVID lockdown savings wisely  *


After owning one myself (and wearing today!) for the past 4 years, I didn't realise they were still being picked up. Looks great, wear in good health!









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Tonputter said:


> View attachment 15329564
> *Spent my COVID lockdown savings wisely  *


Those white dials are beautiful

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

F1 back on this weekend!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## DaveSignal




----------



## Evil Minion

Tonputter said:


> *Spent my COVID lockdown savings wisely 🧐 *


That is gorgeous with the white dial!


----------



## johnnyfunk

Evil Minion said:


> Can you post some more pictures of this watch and band combo? It looks nice with that grey.
> I keep trying to find a nice band to pair mine with since it's too heavy for me on the original bracelet.


Here you go!





































Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Evil Minion

johnnyfunk said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 15340550
> View attachment 15340551
> View attachment 15340552
> View attachment 15340553
> View attachment 15340554
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> -Johnny


Thanks! I actually ended up snagging the darker grey Barton band instead.
Love the way it looks, matches the grey of the dial. Need to get a picture of it on here sometime soon...


----------



## scooby-wrx

CAZ2010 out in the sun


----------



## Evil Minion

Wearing the F1 today on a dark grey Barton strap:





  








IMG_20200716_085841_1.jpg




__
Evil Minion


__
Jul 16, 2020


----------



## Newbiebuyer

Love Tags...got two Formula 1s....and always looking at more...may sell the Red one to fund a Gulf edition 🤔


----------



## Turpinr

Newbiebuyer said:


> Love Tags...got two Formula 1s....and always looking at more...may sell the Red one to fund a Gulf edition
> View attachment 15355788
> 
> View attachment 15355789


I like the gulf edition too.
It's probably the king of the F1's

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev

Here's the one F1 that survived my TAG sell off. It sits next to my Monaco in my watchbox.


----------



## Sttrory

My first F1


----------



## wpbmike

Is the Batman F1 GMT discontinued? When did that happen?


----------



## flapsslatsup

Here's my 19yr old contribution to F1 community..


----------



## Ascalon

This is my CA1211-1, special edition. 
It is from the last year of TAG Heuer being the official time keeper of Formula1.









Bought from new and well worn, including for the PADI Open Water (Borneo) and Advanced Open Water licence (Dahab).

Will never part with it, though it is the smallest watch I regularly wear.


----------



## flapsslatsup

That's a nice one. I couldn't depart with mine either. I just restored it with new midcase and clasp. It's just like 2002 vintage new.. Great time pieces. And go Räikkönen or Bottas.


----------



## flat6turbo

My orange dial F1 chrono from 2007 or 2008


----------



## ZENSKX781

flat6turbo said:


> My orange dial F1 chrono from 2007 or 2008
> View attachment 15456194


Love this one 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeags01

I'm happy to be part of the Formula 1 club. This family of watches has been a bit of a grail watch for me. It's what got me started with watches in the first place. I had my eye on the blue dial quartz F1 for years. I finally went to get it and the Link with the white dial stole my heart.

This is my second TAG, and it is a perfect fit for me. I suppose I'll have to keep the blue dial quartz on my radar screen. ?


----------



## J.A.H

That is a nice watch. Looking for one myself.

Here are my two......


----------



## JL350ZSD

My new to me Red F1 next to my 20 year old black F1


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

F1 Gulf


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Better on metal...


----------



## Hilikis89

Got my first ever swiss watch today!


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Hilikis89 said:


> Got my first ever swiss watch today!
> View attachment 15633317


Where did you buy this watch, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## jamesbiz

Hilikis89 said:


> Got my first ever swiss watch today!
> View attachment 15633317


FYI, I asked, because I'm fairly certain it's counterfeit. but would need more pics.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> FYI, I asked, because I'm fairly certain it's counterfeit. but would need more pics.


What sort of era do you think it's supposed to be from?


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> What sort of era do you think it's supposed to be from?


what do you mean?


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> what do you mean?


Well, mine's from 2008 and the minute and hour hand look similar.
If it's counterfeit as you're suggesting and copied off another piece, what sort era was the original made


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> Well, mine's from 2008 and the minute and hour hand look similar.
> If it's counterfeit as you're suggesting and copied off another piece, what sort era was the original made


I was mainly going off of the plastic wrap on the bracelet, and the box . But now that I took more time to look into it, you can see the differences in the watch. The tag heuer badge logo. The letters are too fat. You can tell with the G, as it has much less gray inside of it. The bezel numbers also look wrong. Like they were filled in with a cheap silver paint. The 12 marker appears to have too much white inside of the red. All the red also looks too dark, but that could jsut be the lighting. Granted, a lot of it is hard to tell as there is too much glare on the watch.


----------



## matkinson814




----------



## Sugman

I pulled this thing out of my "rarely wear" box. I'm thinking of putting it on the chopping block in an attempt to downsize. I figured giving it one more chance won't hurt, so it's on the wrist, today.


----------



## Turpinr

Sugman said:


> I pulled this thing out of my "rarely wear" box. I'm thinking of putting it on the chopping block in an attempt to downsize. I figured giving it one more chance won't hurt, so it's on the wrist, today.
> View attachment 15690459
> 
> View attachment 15690460


You must have some really good watches if that one's going to be sacrificed.


----------



## MacHerc

The white dial is gorgeous, hope it makes it back into the rotation. Or pass it on to someone who will. That piece deserves some wrist time! Love it.


----------



## anonymousmoose

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Better on metal...


What model is that?


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

anonymousmoose said:


> What model is that?












Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer 
& Renault RS... 
They go hand in hand...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammertime1984

Hi all, I'm wanting to check my TAG Formula 1 serial number but when i input it into the warranty checker it doesnt show up. Does this just mean the previous owner didnt activate the warranty/it's expired? How can i be sure my tag f1 is genuine?


----------



## Hammertime1984

Hammertime1984 said:


> Hi all, I'm wanting to check my TAG Formula 1 serial number but when i input it into the warranty checker it doesnt show up. Does this just mean the previous owner didnt activate the warranty/it's expired? How can i be sure my tag f1 is genuine?


----------



## J.A.H

You would be better off posting here :








Tag Heuer and Heuer Fake Busters Thread: ask about...


I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see :-) Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Hammertime1984

J.A.H said:


> You would be better off posting here :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer and Heuer Fake Busters Thread: ask about...
> 
> 
> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see :-) Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks alot. Have also posted in the suggested location.


----------



## WichitaViajero

TH Kirium formula one


----------



## Trevorclubberlang

F1 gulf edition


----------



## websturr

Rainy Day Formula 1 Sunday


----------



## Castle_Time_

Racing around town today.


----------



## Turpinr

2008 model


----------



## VaEagle

My first Tag arrived today. I'm finally in the club. When do I learn the secret handshake?


----------



## Watchout63

count me in....


----------



## Paxman

I'm in!


----------



## giblets46

Just joined with a series 3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## Paxman

Tag Heuer Formula 1 and British GP live


----------



## DMass

My new F1


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anonymousmoose

Whenever I think about selling it, the thought goes away when I put it back on. One issue; the OEM rubber strap is not as comfortable as the bracelet. Which is usually the opposite on an Omega (my manufacturer of choice).










I hate it when TAGs are dismissed because of their entry level luxury status. They do make some good looking designs. This one hits the mark. $1000 (AUD), well established brand and the white dial is absolutely beautiful. I live the seconds sub-dial too. At 200m water resistance it's higher rated than some divers.


----------



## Antb21

Here's mine


----------



## Evil Minion

Was rocking this guy at the Hungaroring this weekend. Poor Max...


----------



## kerobert

Just joined this F1 club!
Excited to integrate this thing into the collection.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antb21

Took mine back to AD they agreed the bracelet faulty. I went for a refund


----------



## Paxman

Tag Heuer Formula 1 to watch Spa practice.


----------



## mark2dic

I have been vaccinated, but Suzuka ...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Hench_Explorer2

My Fleet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Tag Heuer Formula 1 for the Italian GP followed by a 4.5 mile walk with Maisie the Aussiedoodle.


----------



## jamesbiz

Hench_Explorer2 said:


> My Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


jeez man lol. Well, you know what you like and you like what you know. Wait tho, did those two on the ends come with those bracelets? Or did the model years upgrade to what I think is ba0858 from the ba0850?


----------



## Hench_Explorer2

jamesbiz said:


> jeez man lol. Well, you know what you like and you like what you know. Wait tho, did those two on the ends come with those bracelets? Or did the model years upgrade to what I think is ba0858 from the ba0850?


Hi, those models CAH 1011 and CAH1010 both uses either BA0854 or BA0860. I think the one you are referring to is for those on 41MM. This is Grande models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011

Hench_Explorer2 said:


> My Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the F1.

I had the white dial Chrono, well when I say had, I had three actually.

First one was stolen when my house was burgled, so I replaced it, went on holiday to a Mexico where it was stolen out of my hotel room.

Then replaced it again, and managed to keep hold of that one ?

So must have liked the watch quite a bit eh.


----------



## funkeruski

Vintage F1 here.


----------



## bubba0951

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16126071


I just purchased a TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 Automatic Grey Dial Men's Watch - WAZ2011.BA0842. The specs say the lug width is 21.5mm. What size rubber strap do I buy, 21mm or 22mm? Thanks, Bill


----------



## Indiglo92

Bought this one tonight!


----------



## TexasTee

bubba0951 said:


> I just purchased a TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 Automatic Grey Dial Men's Watch - WAZ2011.BA0842. The specs say the lug width is 21.5mm. What size rubber strap do I buy, 21mm or 22mm? Thanks, Bill


Probably couldn’t go wrong with either. Small squish or small gap.


----------



## bubba0951

TexasTee said:


> Probably couldn’t go wrong with either. Small squish or small gap.


Thanks for the reply Scott. I purchased the watch on sale from the Army/Air Force Exchange online. Apparently I was one of the last to place the order and they must have ran out of stock because they cancelled my order. Oh well, I don't have to worry about the rubber strap now.


----------



## mikesmith611

Keaman said:


> Who wants a classy, cool, iconic and time proven quartz watch with the heritage of a GREAT brand?
> Are you in the Formula 1 Club?
> I'm in!!


Super nice!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WichitaViajero

tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1 here


----------



## Paxman

Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## jogibear7871

I had wanted a TAG for years and when I saw this in a shop window I just had to ......


----------



## kunemoriva

Very high quality rubber strap from Taobao.


----------



## Turpinr

kunemoriva said:


> Very high quality rubber strap from Taobao.


Never seen this Formula One before.
It's a cracker 👍


----------



## Mic71

jogibear7871 said:


> View attachment 16238740
> 
> I had wanted a TAG for years and when I saw this in a shop window I just had to ......


I also saw this watch and had to have it... 
Didn't go for the ceramic strap though. As I am most likely going to swap for a resin/rubber or leather. Just my preference. 
So couldn't justify the extra £300.
Got to wait now a few more days as its a 50th birthday present from my lovely wife..
Hope your enjoying your watch..
I will soon be part of the f1 club😉


----------



## entropy1049

First post!


----------



## Time_Investigator788

anonymousmoose said:


> Whenever I think about selling it, the thought goes away when I put it back on. One issue; the OEM rubber strap is not as comfortable as the bracelet. Which is usually the opposite on an Omega (my manufacturer of choice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when TAGs are dismissed because of their entry level luxury status. They do make some good looking designs. This one hits the mark. $1000 (AUD), well established brand and the white dial is absolutely beautiful. I live the seconds sub-dial too. At 200m water resistance it's higher rated than some divers.


Nice one. I’ll have to check that one out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

WichitaViajero said:


> tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1 here
> View attachment 16204755


Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

Mic71 said:


> I also saw this watch and had to have it...
> Didn't go for the ceramic strap though. As I am most likely going to swap for a resin/rubber or leather. Just my preference.
> So couldn't justify the extra £300.
> Got to wait now a few more days as its a 50th birthday present from my lovely wife..
> Hope your enjoying your watch..
> I will soon be part of the f1 club


I just got my first Formula 1. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

Still wear the old CAZ1014 from time to time when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

WichitaViajero said:


> tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1 here
> View attachment 16204755


Love it! This was my first TAG (still got it in mint condition)... the beginning of an EXPENSIVE ride.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## WichitaViajero

AQUAGRAPH said:


> Love it! This was my first TAG (still got it in mint condition)... the beginning of an EXPENSIVE ride.


awesome watch indeed! Do you us the same handle in instagram?


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

WichitaViajero said:


> awesome watch indeed! Do you us the same handle in instagram?


No, on Instagram I am just - tag.heuer.enthusiast


----------



## xthine

Too late to join the club? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Thodorisklm

Στάλθηκε από το KB2003 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Can1860

C&B Chevron Strap


----------



## Paxman

Tag Tuesday


----------



## Rommelh23

My beater watch for the last 6years…


----------



## Quality Man

My F1.


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

Thoughts on the upcoming formula 1 ?


----------



## EdgarZ

Jerry-3D Print Guy said:


> Thoughts on the upcoming formula 1 ?
> View attachment 16415934


I’m a fan of it


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

i have one ordered


----------



## Valksing

Jerry-3D Print Guy said:


> Thoughts on the upcoming formula 1 ?
> View attachment 16415934


Like it. I do wish that TAG would put a mechanical movement in this as well, as they've done with the Aquaracer Cal.16.
I think a Cal.17 from the Link line would fit this watch very well without compromising its aesthetic.


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

that would be a nice upgrade


----------



## crazyotterhound

I like it too, I still have my 2010 F1 (CAH1112.BA0850 with red dial), my first "expensive" watch. I've been tempted a lot by more recent models, but ended saving up for a mechanical each time. This one has certainly has my attention, looking forward to seeing some real life pics.


----------



## J.A.H

I like the hands on it alot.
Not liking the starting grid at 6 o'clock 
Also love my F1 Cal16 auto.
Make the F1 really cool with the automatic movement.


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

the hands are a nice change


----------



## 1min

View attachment 16419756
View attachment 16419756


----------



## 1min




----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

Nice


----------



## AQUAGRAPH




----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Jerry-3D Print Guy said:


> Thoughts on the upcoming formula 1 ?
> View attachment 16415934











FIRST IMPRESSIONS: TAG Heuer Formula 1 'Red Bull' Special Edition Quartz Chronograph


CAZ101AL.FT8052 You may remember that last year I finally got around to trying on the previous version of the Red Bull Formula 1 and came ...




tagheuerenthusiast.blogspot.com


----------



## brandth

Just picked up a TAG Formula 1 and I love it!


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

awesome- which one?


----------



## bdev

Withdrawn


Withdrawn




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## brandth

Jerry-3D Print Guy said:


> awesome- which one?


It is the reference WAZ1110. It is the quartz movement with the rubber band. (Sorry don't have a picture of it at work haha).


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

inbound -


----------



## jamesbiz

oh hey, a new redbull watch that is actually authentic lol. Every time I see these, they are always fake. Good purchase. Cool dial.


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

thanks


----------



## EdgarZ

I finally got my Formula 1 chrono. Some of you may have seen the thread where I received a Formula 1 from a seller on chrono24 that ended up having an engraving on the case that was not disclosed or shown in the pics. I don’t know why the thread got locked as it was getting very entertaining.

Anywho, luckily I got a full refund without issues and purchased this on jomashop. I’m a happy camper now.


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

nice


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

Just in


----------



## EdgarZ

Jerry-3D Print Guy said:


> Just in
> View attachment 16471415
> 
> View attachment 16471417


Im drooling over that! Great buy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## brandth

Dang I just sold mine...


----------



## Jerry-3D Print Guy

on the factory rubber strap


----------



## usclassic

Just bought this WAZ1111.BA0875 and would like to know what year it was discontinued.

Seller's picture,


----------



## usclassic

usclassic said:


> Just bought this WAZ1111.BA0875 and would like to know what year it was discontinued.
> 
> Seller's picture,
> 
> View attachment 16491155


Well to answer my own question the WAZ1111 was in the 2014-2015 catalog and did not appear after that.


----------



## usclassic

Arrived today, two links out, easy split pins, and it fits 7.5 inch wrist....


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## usclassic

cyclops added...


----------



## Paxman

After a couple days of “false spring” here comes the snow. Wearing my Tag Heuer Formula 1 for the opening race weekend of the F1 season.


----------



## Macnair

Recently changed the battery after 2 years in the box. I ordered a new steel bracelet since my extra lugs are missing and I needed to looser fit because I gained weight.

13 years and still a beauty in my eyes.


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## jamesbiz

mark2dic said:


> View attachment 16545234


first time you've worn the watch in 30 years? lol it looks brand new


----------



## scooby-wrx

Don't wear the Tag's much anymore (after starting a Vintage Seiko collection) but didn't have time to wind / set a mechanical watch earlier today so on went the trusty CAZ1014


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## 99Batman99

How about pics of your Formula 1 at a F1 race? (Qualifying counts too)


----------



## kerobert

Today's dental visit...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jim Dollares

99Batman99 said:


> How about pics of your Formula 1 at a F1 race? (Qualifying counts too)


Barcelona 2019


----------



## Jim Dollares

And one where the watch is more visible


----------



## Paxman




----------



## Time2watchout

I recently aquired the Chronograph model and certainly enjoy that- not to flashy like my link and a nice comfortable watch for everyday


----------



## Time2watchout

Very nice
I’m happy with mine- that is slightly older than yours. Not to heavy and a good looking watch in my opinion


EdgarZ said:


> I finally got my Formula 1 chrono. Some of you may have seen the thread where I received a Formula 1 from a seller on chrono24 that ended up having an engraving on the case that was not disclosed or shown in the pics. I don’t know why the thread got locked as it was getting very entertaining.
> 
> Anywho, luckily I got a full refund without issues and purchased this on jomashop. I’m a happy camper now.
> View attachment 16453856


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Aqualand




----------



## oprecourt13

How about this beater? It was my engagement present from my wife.
Bought it new. Like my wedding ring, it never comes off.


----------



## Time2watchout

When I bought mine (Second hand) I thought I’d sell it off eventually or maybe it will be part of a trade -

Yet the more I wear it, The more I like it. Not to heavy since it’s a Quartz… and After 3.5 Weeks it is less that a 1/2 second off, if that. I’m Very impressed with this watch and I Think it’s a keeper.

Some talk down about these Tag Heuer’s -However, I must say … It is Very accurate/Good looking & finds itself on my Wrist a lot more than my other Tags. Can be a dress watch/sports activity watch/Everyday worker. Excellent in my opinion.


----------



## rubendefelippe

My F1;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aqualand

Taking both of these out for a spin today.


----------



## Shutterbug57




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

vintages Tags


----------



## jamesbiz

yours? They look brand new, and almost like a picture for an ad lol


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

jamesbiz said:


> yours? They look brand new, and almost like a picture for an ad lol


thank you! yea kinda just kept as it is


----------



## mark2dic

The watch is back from overhaul.
The hands has been replaced with a new one.
I'm looking forward to wearing it at Suzuka.


----------



## RLS1851

Got mine about 5 years ago, haven't been wearing it as much lately going to change that.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mark2dic

I went to the right place for this watch.
I'm hoping for dry conditions next year.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Marvelight




----------



## Jim Dollares

Marvelight said:


> View attachment 16968096


Well done, killer looking piece this one


----------



## Sugman

I don't wear this one very often, anymore. I figured I probably ought to let it see more daylight. I sent it off for a service to get it ready for its reintroduction to society...now I just have to wait another 10 weeks.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## dalstott




----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## jamesbiz

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 17021191


Can you please tell me where you bought that watch?


----------



## colonelpurple

jamesbiz said:


> Can you please tell me where you bought that watch?


Ernest Jones. A jewellery chain in the UK
I love the combination of a ceramic dial, sapphire crystal, 200m with a screw down bezel,48.5mm lug to lug and the super accurate ronda 5040D. rgds


----------



## Pontificator




----------

